# DO You Smoke Resin?



## indoblaze

hey i was just wondering how many of you smoke resin
i hate smoking it but i will if im broke 

i know alot of people that smoke it without knowing anything about it and i know people that think smoking resin in like smoking tar heroin

where do you stand?


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

I smoke the resin out of my chronic only pipe.  I have to say it gets me higher than most kinds.  fuck smoking schwag resin or water filtration resin, yuck


----------



## ice-9

in my high school days, i did it once or twice when i had no money and no weed, and no hope for getting some until a few days...

but now i really wouldn't do it.  You get a small buzz for like 15 mins, but the shit tastes nasty and you get an even nastier headache after.  No thanks!


----------



## Dazed Zeppelin

i think almost everyone has done it once
no money equals no weed, and u have to get high sometimes, so why not


----------



## BehavyuR

Yeah, I must admit I tried smoking the resin from my good pipe about a month ago, but it didn't really get me anywhere.  I mixed mine with a bit of tobacco, and all I got was a dirty resin taste with my nicotine buzz (I don't regularly smoke cigs).  I don't think I'd do it again, personally.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Resin gets me stoned.  I smoke it.


----------



## jar4ever

Same here. I don't think it tastes all that bad and it gets me really high.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

You got to clean your pipes out once in a while, collect your resin.  Repeat until you have a nice amount of resin.  SMASH.  Sell to stupid kids as hash.  Profit.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

^^^^lmao.   some guy i know scrapped his bong of schwag resin and traded to some girl for a gram of coke.


----------



## alostlittlebird

do i smoke resin?...


... do i smoke reasonable materials that get me high?

Y E S

oh and i dunno what kind of resin some of you get, but the resin from the chronic that goes through my pipe gets me as high as the chronic itself


----------



## SphynxCG

Whenever I have to clean my pieces I take as much resin as I can.  This usually doesn't happen as there is generally a time when I am out of herb and just want to scrape.  I don't have a problem with resin.  Its nothing like the fine herbs, but it gets you stoned and I know that I will smoke it the next time I'm out.


----------



## Chubba75

When I'm desperate, yes. Tastes like shit, gives a crappy high and leaves me with a headache.


----------



## diegoblunt

I would rather drink bong water than smoke resin...I tried it once and NEVER EVER again...under ANY circumstances  No resin, resin no!!


----------



## depth and soul

Dr. Funkenstien said:
			
		

> *^^^^lmao.   some guy i know scrapped his bong of schwag resin and traded to some girl for a gram of coke. *



Hahah, I wanna meet that girl nahmean! 8)   

diegoblunt: I would *eat* resin rather than drink dirty bong water man!


----------



## dr thc

belive it or not but here in wales uk thats the only thing everyone has, skunks a special occasion thing


----------



## diegoblunt

> diegoblunt: I would eat resin rather than drink dirty bong water man!



yeah me too, i was attempting to exaggerate the seediness of resin for comical value


----------



## frizzantik

*Do you smoke resin?*

poll time


----------



## frizzantik

the last time i smoked resin the high didnt last as long as it took for me to scrape together a bowl, so i decided not to do it again


----------



## Blowmonkey

LOL, poll time !! :D

No. I don't smoke resin.


----------



## Merlyn

sure do. :D


----------



## EloquentScream

...

Woe is me. 
We are out over here. Resin. Resin. Resin. 
Woe. Woe. Woe.


----------



## geetered

resin contains thc, sure it taste nasty but does get you high, plus i love scrapeing my bowl and seeing all that chuncky shit


----------



## RealityFilter

Hell, I love smoking resin if there's enough scraped from the pipe. It gets me just as high as the weed itself, and aside from most others on here, I find nothing wrong with the taste. Yay for resin.


----------



## Splatt

Actually I doubt resin contaions much THC at all.  I think it would be mostly plant tar/ash, and cannaibol and other pseudoactive cannabinoids.  It is pretty frigging bad.  Yeah.. I do it very occaisonally.. And I mean if Im that desperate and cant get on anywhere.  I might smoke pull throughs.. sometimes theres tiny little bits of green in the bong water.


----------



## Xenomaniac

only if I'm desperate.


----------



## ExeterBlue

I always have weed on me, so i dont have to worry about being all desperate but i still smoke resin anyways%)


----------



## frizzantik

Splatt said:
			
		

> *Actually I doubt resin contaions much THC at all.  I think it would be mostly plant tar/ash, and cannaibol and other pseudoactive cannabinoids.  It is pretty frigging bad.  Yeah.. I do it very occaisonally.. And I mean if Im that desperate and cant get on anywhere.  I might smoke pull throughs.. sometimes theres tiny little bits of green in the bong water. *



it probably does have some thc but not nearly as much as the original material


----------



## sexyanon

Resin free all the way.


----------



## cannabis sativa

yup, i just smoked a bowl of resin and had a very enjoyable high. it was better than the last buds i had.


----------



## Liquid SNake

I used to smoke resin. But now i have like a unlimited weed supply so i don't bother any more. But if my friend had some i would mind hittin that shyt up


----------



## alkalinec

*Resin RULZ!*

I smoke resin quite alot mostly only if there is no other option but i like the high i get off it, does anyone else find it gives u a different high to weed itself??


----------



## Alkaline

Sorry bit stoned forgot to login......


----------



## xXTOKERXx

dr thc said:
			
		

> *belive it or not but here in wales uk thats the only thing everyone has, skunks a special occasion thing *



theres a lack of communitcation here

resin in the uk generally means hash, and by hash we mean soap bar..

but in general US call resin the "resin" which is left once using a bong..

so i dont know what to vote on this poll, is it hash, or scum from the bong or is it soap bar???

TERMINOLOGY IS CRAP USE A REAL NAME..


----------



## Blowmonkey

resin = crap = scrapings from yo' bowl = no hash = also no soapbar

It's a bit vague, but when people talk about resin here, most of the time they mean the stuff that they scrape out of their bowls.


----------



## kaLii_BUD_sm0kah

im not into smoking resin, but when your on that bunny ears mode {you know when you pull out the insides of both your pants pockets} you gotta do what you gotta to get high. 

unless you have a super cool supply thats gonna put you on the spot for free.


----------



## kaLii_BUD_sm0kah

kaLii_BUD_sm0kah said:
			
		

> *im not into smoking resin, but when your on that bunny ears mode {you know when you pull out the insides of both your pants pockets} you gotta do what you gotta to get high.
> 
> unless you have a super cool supply thats gonna put you on the spot for free. *



I was so so so lying

i just smoked a bowl full of resin i would like to disregard my previous statement above. 

resin is a friend to me forever as long as i keep my bowls buildin with resin for those rainy dayz. 

viva la resin.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

> _Originally posted by kaLii_BUD_sm0kah_
> bunny ears mode {you know when you pull out the insides of both your pants pockets}



lmfao.  A few years me and a few of my friends were tripping on acid and on a mission in the neighborhood.  It was past curfew and a cop pulled us over (made us stop walking).  He asked us to empty our pockets and my friend left his pockets turned out.  I don't know what the comment was but he said something about my friend having rabbit ears.  Needless to say we were in a different universe and the comment didn't help anything.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I used to be a total stoner kid and yes, I'll definately admit I have done it before...
It's foul!
Nowadays nothing could get me to smoke that shit. I'd much rather be sober.


----------



## RealityFilter

^^ Man, I don't understand that at all. Then again, I'm still one of those 'total stoner kids'.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

I think I already said it but any resin other that Chronic resin is worthless.  Chronic resin is far from foul, actually quite tasty IMO (almost hash).  Oh yeah and only if its not resin from a water filtration device.  happy smoking


----------



## lookinseedyjim

If smoking resin is wrong I don't want to be right


----------



## SlayerFairy

I don't like resin.  It doesn't do much for me and it stinks!


----------



## synthetic sunrise

it depends on how you take care of your pipe and stuff too. if it's just a straight metal or glass stem and doesn't get any ashes in it, or you don't carry it around in your pocket or bag and get all this fluff and crap stuck in the resin, it can be pretty good. some of the resin i take from my bucket toke thingie is really strong, a little drop will get you as high as a full bowl. i guess you have to smoke decent stuff in the first place, but that's a given .

if you end up with gobs of resin, you can drip it into a little vial and save it that way. best way to smoke it is to drip some on ashes of a finished bowl, and sorta cover it with the ashes, then torch it. or if you wanted you could just smear it on a cig.

i know what the people who say they hate resin are talking about. sometimes it's terrible and the smoke tastes gross, but if everything stays clean it's often worth saving for a rainy day.


----------



## CloCkWoRk_KYLE

desperation can drive me to do it


----------



## Dr. McBudstoke

i smoke anything thats smokeable


----------



## knumb

Resin is okay when the sack is almost empty, so long as you smoke it in a pipe with a little bit of weed. Bongs and joints suck for smoking resin. And the only resin worth smoking is from a pipe or bowl, the stuff in the bong stem is Nasty.


----------



## endeffect

Yeah fucking oath! Only if it comes to that. I try make sure theres a fair bit of dope around the place but if i go through a real dry run ill crank the black death for a quick fix.


----------



## Freekazoid

When i was desperate and cashless I pulled out my homemade pipe and some scissors. I still had a TINY ball left form my last nugs that had not fallen outta the bag when i hit my pipe last, so i found the and it was just big enoguh to clog my gravity hole.
Put that over the hole, and packed the bowl with my resin[some of it was 9 months old] and hti a gravitiy..got like 2 or 3 hits offa it and it was cashed.
But I was high, nothing great, but no headache. Its what I'd imagine schwag would feel like[I was introduced to pot threw nugs, never gone back.]
Hooray, I started smoking a year ago this month!!


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I hate resin. Won't smoke it even if it was the last bit of thc in the world.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

> _Originally posted by MissBehavin'_416_
> 
> Won't smoke it even if it was the *last bit of thc * in the world



this statement makes me a saaaad panda


----------



## Lady_Green

Resin all the waaaaay.

Even if I had a whole bag of the best stuff... conserve it and get fucked off the resin!

The day before yesterday when I ran dry, I scraped my pipe and got a small ball of resin. It was probably only 2/3 hits worth. That little ball got me hiiiiigh.


----------



## rah

my roommate collects and adds to his resin ball but never runs out of weed..?? it's the size of a tennis ball..


----------



## anonymousjoe

lookinseedyjim said:
			
		

> *If smoking resin is wrong I don't want to be right *



Amen brother... Can I have a hallelujia?

The way that i see it is... It's all a cycle of gifts from god.

Every spring people risk their freedom, to give me the gift of some sticky ass chronic, which if there is a loving god, was surely put on this earth for me to enjoy consuming.

Every wednesday, my boss gives me a paycheck, which is my gift for being a hard worker. 

In turn, I give my money in exchange for the gift of pot. 

I smoke from my pipe, (which WAS NOT a gift), but what do I have when I'm out of weed and hurting? I have the gift of resin in my pipe.

Marijuana: The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Splatt

lol ^
That's too far man :


----------



## diegoblunt

the results of this poll sadden me


----------



## lysergication

bwe, awful ! "pot it's not addictive but when i run out i scrap my pipe ! " :D


----------



## legalizendecriminalize

I like to roll a small ball of resin into my kief, only when I run out of herb.


----------



## m0rbid abyss

lysergication said:
			
		

> *bwe, awful ! "pot it's not addictive but when i run out i scrap my pipe ! " :D *




well person A likes to smoke weed a lot. one day, person A runs out of weed and is bored so he/she decides to smoke some resin. person A gets high for a little bit and is happy that it all *WAS FOR FREE* 


if i had a lot of weed i wouldn't smoke resin, but if i have no weed then why not? it's FREEEEEE


----------



## Splatt

If ya are a desperate fuck like me and feel ya always need to be high, even when ya can't egt on, or have no funds... and you're going to smoke resin... don't use strained bong dregs, or the shit inside the bong stem.  Only use resin from a cone/bowl piece, or from a non-water pipe.  And don't smoke it!!! It's disgusting and makes you sick and you're smoking yuck stuff...  But... Hot knife it!  You get a nice lifted body buzz flaoting feeling, not really much of a mind trip or anything, but thats coz resin contains fuck all THC, mostly Cannabinol.


----------



## kXn

Best time was the last time we cut the weed plants we grew... Scissors and hands were full of it and man, did that stuff stoned us!!! Woah!


----------



## m0rbid abyss

kXn said:
			
		

> *Best time was the last time we cut the weed plants we grew... Scissors and hands were full of it and man, did that stuff stoned us!!! Woah! *



i suppose thats a totally differant kind of resin. weed is so amazing


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Anyone trash talking resin is a fucking snob.  If you're broke why the hell not?


----------



## Loki_thc

I enjoy putting all the resin i scrape out of my pipe on to a rolling paper, then use that paper to roll one hell of a joint with the help of 
Yes-I-Cannabis.


----------



## 247

resin is cool man


----------



## reagansb

I love the resin high.  It makes me weird and paranoid -but in a good way- hearing cricket symphonies and wandering around confused and muttering and giggling to myself.  Good times!

-Long time lurker, first time poster.


----------



## vicodelicious

Resin is nasty. It tates so old and gross. But it does get you stoned though, even though it's a very disorientating and tired high...

I'll smoke it if I'm hard up for some bud... but if ive got some nugs, I wouldnt even think about smokin resin...


----------



## GTRicochet98

You have to clean your pipe occasionally anyway, so why not smoke it?  If you smoke dank the resin bakes you, so why not?  I don't scrape my pipe all the time, but when I do, might as well smoke it!

Peace


----------



## tweekeria

see.. this proves what ive been saying for years to my friends.  there are pot *appreciators* (or afficionados, i think that sounds cooler  ), and then there are pot *heads*.

oh, i prefer calling them appreciators or afficionados instead of snobs.  partly because since we're all weed smokers, i dont think there's any need to depict each other in a derogatory fashion... but mostly because im a nice guy. 

the appreciators/afficionados range from people who like marijuana on occasion to people who just flat out LOVE buds.  they love it.  they love the spongy, sticky, dank smells, the hypnotizing glint of the crystals.. it goes on and on.  they tend to smoke only the high quality buds and as many variations of it that they can.  fuck that dirt and sticks with the brown leaves.  seeds?  oh HELL no.  only the good shit.  and why not?  man if i could afford to buy dank all the time, you're damn right i would.

then you got the potheads.  these are the guys who will smoke to get high no matter what kind of weed you put in front of them.  green or brown, dank or dry.  sticks, seeds? stop complaining, just break it up and de-seed your sack.  call it what you want: swag, regs, stress, dirt, the stuff that gets compacted into bricks and stored inside tires.  its all pot to these guys.  resin?  of course.  my pipes have been scraped to hell and back over and over, but thats because im a broke ass college boy who has to make those stretches of sobriety between sacks bearable.  

on another note, i believe that while resin does get me very stoned... i find that it is a much more lethargic and stupid high then when i smoke bud.  i only get headaches when i smoke a seed... im sorry for those of you who get headaches from resin.  you're really missing out on some quality baking time.  

am i making sense, or is this just incoherent babble?  we smoked like 3 very big bowls of resin just now...  wait no!  we finished smoking them 30 minutes ago.  damn this post has taken me 30 minutes to type.  i guess ill stop here...


----------



## Sawboss

I smoke resin like 90%of the time, my friend sells if for extremely cheap and it's pretty good pollen (still resin to me), I've smoked to much though and I'm currently battling it out with a mental/mind wall, pretty rough times ahead


----------



## BrianUK23

My roomate and I bought a piece at the beginning of this semester, and didnt scrape it or smok the resin until about 5 months later.  Now we can pass it around like its a packed full bowl.  It gets me lit.


----------



## Empty

I smoke resin because I enjoy the process of getting my bowl clean, and after all that effort, a buzz, even if shitty, feels well deserved.


----------



## Empty

Me and my friends call getting high on resin Resin-tarded


----------



## Cidade De Deus

i am confused here... by 'resin' are you guys talking about the nasty shit that collects in your bong or hashish? where im from resin is what people call hash whether its low grade soap or top grade charas. so yes i am a huge fan of top grade 'resins' but generally i avoid scraping shit out of a pipe in the vein hope of getting a hit.


----------



## lysergication

Empty said:
			
		

> *I smoke resin because I enjoy the process of getting my bowl clean, and after all that effort, a buzz, even if shitty, feels well deserved. *



apparently, they scrap their bowl  







*i've made worst things when i ran out of weed  *


----------



## Cidade De Deus

once the weed has run out its on to the butane....


----------



## xXTOKERXx

all that cancerous material for such a little high, na, no way, dirrrrtyyyy!!!

basiclly if you think your ever gonna be that desperate strt saving every little bit of resin, weed residue and roach end, then extract to make oil...

choose whatever method you like, it will be purer, better high and less damaging


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

its the tar thats left over in the piece.  If you only smoke high grade nugs outta a pipe the resin is quite good.


----------



## asianfreek

resin aint all that bad.

i like taking a big glob of resin and putting it on top of a bowl,

lasts a long time and gets me stoned just fine.


----------



## SwampGrass

I think resin tastes kinda gross, but if I just finnished a bowl, i'll take a res-hooter (or as I call it red-scooter) or 2, pending on what's available.


----------



## AlmostFamous

xXTOKERXx said:
			
		

> *all that cancerous material for such a little high, na, no way, dirrrrtyyyy!!!
> 
> basiclly if you think your ever gonna be that desperate strt saving every little bit of resin, weed residue and roach end, then extract to make oil...
> 
> choose whatever method you like, it will be purer, better high and less damaging *


 Yes, tar is cancerous. But far less cancerous then the carcinogens in cigerettes. 

Smoking resins by itself isn't the most enjoying way to smoke resin, I wouldn't turn down a bowl of resin. I find smoking bud with resin on top a very enjoyable way to smoke resin. It gives you a totally different high thats more stoney feeling.

Also, don't even waste your time with resin in any other smoking device then a nonwater hand pipe or if you don't smoke dank in your pipe.


----------



## Liquid SNake

I don't mind smoking resin if my friends have it available, but i don't collect roaches and make roach joints, i juss find it as a waste of time.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

getting high is the ultimate waste of time


----------



## morbyss

if getting high is a waste of time then life is a waste of time. i rather would be high then watching TV or something like that, so i dont think it's a complete waste of time


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

so life is getting high?  I think T.V. is a bigger waste of time than nug.  When was the last time that getting high wasn't a waste of time?

I'm gonna go waste some time now that I think about it 8)


----------



## Liquid SNake

gettin high its not a waste of time....


----------



## morbyss

yeah getting high is a waste of time if by a waste of time you mean doing nothing productive. then i suppose most teenagers lifes would be huge wastes of time


----------



## BornAgainNewbie

Resin gets the job done.  If your lungs can't handle it, or you wear khaikis suck it up!


----------



## Liquid SNake

wut does khakis have ne thing to do with smoking resin


----------



## BornAgainNewbie

well it's an indirect connection.  i was implying that if you were some pu$$y preppy kid who wore khakis (opening the floodgates for drug users to say they also wear khakis but who's counting), that you probably had virgin lungs, and you were also too pu$$y to smoke anything that didn't resemble a clove.


----------



## emptywin

Back in the late 70s we would have these pipes that people would make for us in shop that had a "resin chamber".  I guess you can find some commercially made.  Anyway we'd put a nice bud in the chamber before smoking the bag and then when we were finished with the bag you pull out this stinky gummy bud with the rest of the resin.  Very potent.

But what a bummer it is to have only the resin to smoke.

Mostly now I'd rather smoke through a frequently cleaned pipe rather than let it build up for the resin.  

Just recently though, I cleaned my small bong after about a half-ounce (way, way less frequent than I usually clean) had been smoked through it.  I was completely taken off-guard by the high potency of it.  Usually, it ain't much worth it on any day.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I have been smoking herb for 5 years. The first year I didnt smoke much pot so no... I didnt smoke resin. But the next two years after that I picked up smoking heavy quickly. I would scrape resin after aftery 50$ worth of pot was smoked id say. But after the two years when I got a steady job and also sold pot, I NEVER smoked resin! I would clean my three pipes once a month and you wouldnt believe the kind of resin I got out! I was smoking about an ounce a week (I was sharing a lot w/ the girlfriend also)... it was outrageous.... Now that I dont sell and I dont work I smoke way less and do scrape resin ONCE and a while, but not much. Its just because im a broke son of a bitch. I dont recommend doing it often to anyone though. I used to always say "its bad for your lungs" when I was making a G a week sitting on my ass.


----------



## bZoP

shit im broke...out of bud...i forgot about res hits...time to toke, well sort of


----------



## kocher

i didnt use but i will try


----------



## kangol1973

Dr. Funkenstien said:
			
		

> getting high is the ultimate waste of time




That's why I get high while I work...  I get high when I study and it helps me focus better...  not a waste of time for me


----------



## StagnantReaction

I'll smoke resin with any other weed.. as it sits in my spoon and there's little this lazy stoner can do about it!

Also: glass spoons + a tip of screen in the bowl + jet lighter = 1 extra hit per bowl


----------



## dykesmacker

ok, here's a better squestion...how many of you smoke/collect to smoke roaches


----------



## geetered

dykesmacker said:
			
		

> ok, here's a better squestion...how many of you smoke/collect to smoke roaches



I even smoke the resinated paper..... Im a pothead


----------



## dykesmacker

hail yeehhhh...well no..that's pretty gross...


----------



## drug_wench

ugggh resin........still if i was eva in that situation, resin or nuthing, id choose the resin
pothead mindset i guess :D


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I think most agree


----------



## Chronik Fatigue

yeah i'm cooking some up now... ah, my secret shame!


----------



## fil

Yeah. I know it's shit but it's better than nothing. Can't afford skunk all the time.


----------



## Chronik Fatigue

What methods does everyone use to prepare their 'resin' (dregs, in aus)?

I stoke the stem of my bong thoroughly then strain the water through a bit of cloth. then rinse the cloth under water until it goes clear, to wash away the nasty tasting tar/ash etc. Then i scrape it into a ceramic bowl and put it over a pot of boiling water until the mix is dry and crunchy, ready to smoke... I used to put a bowl over a toaster, which isn't as good cos it roasts it too hot and wastes precious cannibinols, boiling water keeps it at an optimum temprature.


----------



## Chronik Fatigue

Dr. Funkenstien said:
			
		

> fuck smoking...water filtration resin, yuck



Why? i smoke all my weed through water (i only smoke the high grade anyway). THC is not water soluble so its not like it would lose any active material, in fact it rinses out a lot of tar and ash and other nasty crap no-one wants to smoke.


----------



## GreenBarts

really? i thought if you boiled your pipe and strained out the resin and waited for it too dry, that it was lose potency.


----------



## Chronik Fatigue

I think you have the process confused, there's no boiling of the pipe. And anyway, why wouldn't you dry the resin before smoking it? Smoking lots of water vapour is really not good for you, not to mention it tastes incredibly unpleasant. The only way it will lose potency is if you heat it up too much, hence why i put it on a plate over a pot of boiling water, like melting chocolatre! :D


----------



## l]evil

after i smoke and i squish the filter and a nice buble of resin comes out, i ALWAYS bust out a cig and put that shit on it.... jus makes shit better


----------



## Horger

I'd rather make hash out of crappy shake, but I do resin extractions on all my pipes when there's no bud around..  

Cleans the pipes and gets me hi at the same time, I can't complain (Well, my lungs complain)


----------



## Depone

if i can get a good bit of black...like atm then hell yeah..totaly different stone...but easy jumped on..esp if you buy in uk


----------



## Depone

sorry mis read that post.....i will scrape my bong in moments of desperation yes...can get a good hit off that shit sometimes


----------



## hegemonic_ret

I do it reguarly when I can't afford/get anything else, which is not to infrequent. Scraps always get me through though.


----------



## Kaleidescopism

When I have nothing else to smoke and I really feel like getting high then I'll do it. It's nice to have a resinated pipe around though, just incase you want a little buzz.


----------



## dapurpman

i treat resin like 7n up, never have never will.


----------



## psychetool

i'm smoking resin right now.

it has a longer lasting more sedative effect I think - higher levels of CBDs or some shit... anyways... it doesn't taste great but it gets you fucked and thats what i'm going for


----------



## haz

sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do, although not smoking for a week or two does have its "high" points when the bomb chron does come around...


----------



## euphoria

Smoking resin is a bitch, it's a pain in the ass,  but I still do it. Becuase I need to get high.


----------



## bingey

^
a girl that smokes resin , this is an eye-opener for me.

I'm dutch so all the other kids thought i was  total wacko for smoking resin 

what i did last year when i had no pot and bummed it of eveyone i knew already

I'd go to a coffeeshop and clean out their ashtrays for them 

now i  only toke occasionaly , works better in al respects


----------



## pIeCE

Resin works as a pretty good cologne that attracts other smokers. Standing in line at Wally World, people will hit me up and tell me that I smell bad like weed. When I show them my resin stained hands, it usually isnt long beefore I'm hooked up with some mids. Use it to your advantage.  Its a great way to immediately gain trust from a complete stranger, at least fellow potheads anyway. 

Has anyone ever filtered month old bong water through coffee filters? I tried it once as a kid. It takes eons to get the waxy nugget to dry. I tried smoking it once until I realized it was mostly filtered ash and waxes.

I usually take the bottom of the bag, shwag powder after the 10 grams of seeds that managed to settle to the bottom have been removed and mix it up with the resin. The dust mixes with it pretty good. Heating up a clogged stem and pushing rolling papers through with a poker makes for a tasty treat. Oily papers, resin balls and shwag dust. Yum, its whats for breakfast. lol

Has anyone ever been offered resin by someone claiming it was hash?


----------



## Electroman

On rare occasions I'll smoke some resin, although even my cannabis intake is pretty rare nowdays. Back in my grad school days smoking resin wasn't really recommended due to surprises winding up in the resin, little reminders of non-cannabis items that had been consumed there (usually tryptamines or MDMA free base).


----------



## monkeytouch

I have a little collection of paper clips, razor blades and a nail file. paper clips get the wet stuff outta the stem of the pipe, nail file gets the dry stuff outta the bowl, razor blade helps collect it all into a nice goo ball. I put the goo ball on a left over piece of bud stem then stick it back in the pipe and toke it. It makes me feel like a crack head but it gets me high and I'm a damn fiend (sweating right now cuz I'm out and scraped everything last night8( 

I also have an irrational fear that I'm contributing to a future case of alzheimers because of all the flecks of paper clip buried in years of tar-balls...blah...

monkey

Ps. My favorite thing is occasionnally running across someone elses pipe and finding that they never even thought to clean it, I found a little glass spoon that had so much resin in the stem that I packed TWO bowls full of gooey resin,
That was a day that me and my buddy just looked at each other over this goo laden paper clip and went, "DAAAAAAMN!" and then got crazy baked!


----------



## Midnight_Toker

I've never minded smoking resin. It gets you high so why not?


----------



## Ray K. Hessel

I pretty much prefer resin to weed...  hahah not really but I have no qualms with it.

I just love how it's automatically stinky and its so clingy to your skin and its dirty.  I swear, I almost get a sexual type high from that shit.

I only smoke it outta glass pipes, though.  I just hit real long and steady with nothing in the bowl, and eventually the insides of the pipe light up and cherry (if I haven't smoked the resin in a long time).  Then i smoke it with the flame through the carb, then with the flame through the mouthpiece.  Then it is time for the pipe to be cleaned, and the process to start anew!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Im ashamed that I smoked resin twice in the last month. 

But on the upside I just got a job so things are looking up. Ya know!!!'
\
yessir


----------



## nO_iRiS

I have done on a few occasions, when I had no weed, and wasnt able to get any for a while, but only out of my own pipe. That was back when I was hitting it pretty hard though. I wouldnt now.

Isnt hashish resin anyway? Things like "Silla Black" and all that. You can buy that stuff. I dont imagine its resine out of someones pipe though, its probably a more refined version... no?


----------



## bingey

^
hashish (especially if you use the arab name) is compressed keef / resin glands (that fall of the plant)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I wish I could get some good hash


----------



## shenkar

i dont mind resin... but i only smoke it when i have no money or weed. Resin is good for when your desprate.


----------



## haz

hell yea, sometimes smoking resin gets you higher than smoking weed... depending on where you are and what kind of weed is around.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ive been smoking so much pot that within a week my pipe needs to be cleaned. I end up with a full bowl of resin :D


----------



## vilbe

haven't in months, bowls are caked closed  need a little cleaning...


----------



## factor_in_reality

*You gotta do what you gotta do*

Yeah I'll avoid it as much as I can but if I can't get any buds straight away and I wonna get high I do.  

It tastes yuck  I really have to mix it with the last bits of weed I have so it burns and doesn't taste quite as bad.


----------



## MostHated

sadly half the  time resin doesnt even get me high

but when im dry i'll smoke sum res........for about a year i've been throwing away the res out of my 1 gram res catcher.....by now i coulda been loaded with enough res to get me high since i'm currently in the first drought in the past 2 years


----------



## risinghed0

Hell yeah i smoke resin, and when i vaporize i make sure i get every burnt piece of bud into me.  Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## therollingstoner

I dont do it anymore. Although there has been times when me an the gang sat there an smoked resin balls for hours *shudders*


----------



## OVERdose713

Chubba75 said:
			
		

> When I'm desperate, yes. Tastes like shit, gives a crappy high and leaves me with a headache.





this is a fact


----------



## Reverend_Lust

No I dont on a regular basis. But if shit hits the fan I will. Havnt had to in a long time though. Always make sure I have some weed near by


----------



## BlessedAnomaly

People that smoke weed, but won't smoke resin:what do you think is in your lungs?


I'd like to scrape my lungs...time to get the roto rooter!


----------



## 305roller

the best thing to do is lace a blunt of some good ass weed with resin..hell yeah..time for blast off..so yeah i'll smoke resin..but alot of people i know wont do it...so there you go....


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ewww


----------



## yepyepwoah

i used too and I'm not opposed to it, but I haven't had the NEED to do it in a while. I kept savin up my resin everytime i'd clean my pipe then I was like "wtf for? i always have good weed fuck this"

but I'm sure one day I'll be back to be glad as fuck for a few resin hits to go tos leep in a time of need.


----------



## afn420

light it up!


----------



## monstercan-D

Found myself in a pinch tonight.

First time in ages.


----------



## ciarafribble

i like smokin resin when i am out of pot because i like the ritual of smoking (and don't smoke cigarettes). i never really expect it to get me that high.
i was under the impression that res didn't really contain much by way of thc content and was primarily ash and gross tar or something.
but...
my room mate once boiled all our glass pieces (bong bowl & pipe & what not) and collected the res we found in them. we shovelled it all into a lung bowl and each managed to take three huge res lung hits after not smoking grass all day. tasted like fucking ass, but holy crap was i fucking baked. this proved to me, once and for all, that res really does get you fuckin hiiiigh.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*claps for ciarafribble's first post*



Resin is only to be smoked by me when i'm all out of weed, and i'm in dire need to get high.


----------



## ToxicFerret

I find just a tiny tiny bit of resin on top of a bowl of some good pot is totally fine as far as headaches and unpleasant effects go. I smoke sativas almost exclusively, and sativa resin gives a strong body buzz, so it's more of a night-time smoke.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

lol ok


----------



## NoddinWitAcoldBilly

That shit is gross.. 

when i was a newb pot head and didnt know my shit, i used to think resin was "the chronicz". me and my friends would get so happy when we could smoke some ..ive learned, and now i only smoke it when im fiending really badly and have no bud or roaches or soemthing. 

it is truely disgusting.


----------



## LiveIllegal

Am I the only one that thinks resin tastes just a little bit like crack?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I dont think so lol^^


----------



## LiveIllegal

Well, I've only smoked it once, and I've only smoked crack once.  But they seemed pretty similar. I dunno.


----------



## rollinstoner

LiveIllegal said:
			
		

> Well, I've only smoked it once, and I've only smoked crack once.  But they seemed pretty similar. I dunno.



wow your stupid.


----------



## `bLow?

Eh, if I'm desperate enough I guess.  Resin contains very little THC (if any), so you won't get high, more of a "stoned" feeling from all the CBD/CBN in there.

But, honestly, it tastes like shit and doesn't do all that much.  But when you gotta smoke, you gotta smoke ;x.


----------



## LiveIllegal

rollinstoner said:
			
		

> wow your stupid.



I'm stupid, but *you're* the one that seems to have difficulty spelling.

Please, enlighten me.  Why am I stupid?


----------



## Carl Landrover

Not sure if it's been mentioned, probably has actually, but using resin from a pipe that's been smoked out of is ok if you're really desperate.

Using resin that is from a vaporizer = a knockout high 

One cleaning and I get plenty of potent resin to pack on top of bowls. You can feel the difference just by vaping a small ball of it. I've smoked it before too, lasts for sooo long and gets you ripped!


----------



## ahab

i used to smoke resin back when i had a bong, but that broke so i have to make pipes out of apples. apple pipes are okay but you cant use oone for very long so it doesnt collect any.


----------



## NoddinWitAcoldBilly

im actually kicking a nice buzz off some resin right now..its not that potent, but a few bong rips of it gets you there. the taste is truely awful tho, i wanna puke


----------



## NoddinWitAcoldBilly

LiveIllegal said:
			
		

> I'm stupid, but *you're* the one that seems to have difficulty spelling.
> 
> Please, enlighten me.  Why am I stupid?



no respect for people who play the grammar nazi card


----------



## LiveIllegal

NoddinWitAcoldBilly said:
			
		

> no respect for people who play the grammar nazi card



Who's playing grammar nazi?  If duke's gonna insult me, he should make sure he's got his spelling in check.  At least on a fifth grade level.

Where do you people come from, dissing out of nowhere?


----------



## Novus Opiate

do i/will i smoke resin? hell yes.

Gets me just as high as weed, sometimes with a nice difference (if salvia or other things have been in the peice)...


----------



## death4funandprofit

i will only smoke resin with weed and it doesnt get me much higher than weed alone.  my pipe has a chamber that can be packed with weed and the smoke is pulled through the weed, resinating it and whatnot. i enjoy scraping my bowl when im high and it reminds me of being high if i have no weed and decide to scrape my bowl.
only one batch of resin  ever got me really high, i scraped it froma resin trap on the bottom of a friend's stepdad's pipe. it was really dry and crumbly. turnd out the idiot used the pipe to smoke crack, but it was a pot pipe, not a freebase pipe, so most of the coke freebase would melt and dribble to the bottom of the pipe and end up in the resin trap. i didnt know it as i hadnt ever done coke at the time, but i sprinkled about $10 worth of resin stained crack on top of $5 worth of killer hydro(what ever happened to dro, i can never find it any more) and was completely hammered. that was a hell of a ride, as well as my brothers first experience with pot.


----------



## MrDiamondFDC

My gravity bong is loaded with 7+ grams of resin and chunks fall out once in a while The top of the bottle seals off about 2 times a month and I have to poke a hole through it with a ink pin so yeah, I smoke it whenever.


----------



## sillycybe

Smoke resin? Fuck that.
You have to be really desperate to even consider doin that. 
There would be fuck all, if any thc in that shit.


----------



## sillycybe

Why dont you clean your (insert smoking device here) once in a while, or do you just enjoy that shitty tarry dry burning taste that a filthy stinking bong leaves in your mouth and throat.

I like the taste of weed, not shit


----------



## MrDiamondFDC

sillycybe said:
			
		

> Why dont you clean your (insert smoking device here) once in a while, or do you just enjoy that shitty tarry dry burning taste that a filthy stinking bong leaves in your mouth and throat.
> 
> I like the taste of weed, not shit



It doesn't really mess with the taste. I wanted to be the first person in my group of friends to get a gravity bong to close off at the mouth. Then I just let it keep going. It has closed off 15 or more times. I'm waiting until july to make a new one. Plus I have some glass I use when I want to get high and enjoy the taste.


----------



## Don Miguel

scrape that shit, roll it out like opium, into a long line, and roll it into a joint with herb!


----------



## royksopp

snort that shit...yep. should do the trick.


----------



## Xorkoth

Back in the day when I started smoking, all that was in my town was mexican brick schwag.  Back then, we used to love when we got enough resin to smoke a bowl of it - it seemed much stronger than our usual nasty-ass brick!

Of course, I went to college and discovered what weed REALLY is (dank buds).  I would never smoke resin at this point, not at all.  But then again, neither would I smoke nasty brick schwag.  I'd just rather not smoke.

On the other hand, the resin (or perhaps a better word is residue) from a vaporizer is completely different.  The reason regular resin is nasty is because it's just a bunch of smoke residue stuck to the pipe, and contains tars, toxins, and a few scraggly remnants of cannabinoids.  Residue from a vaporizer, however, contains only vaporizer cannabinoids that ended up sticking to the glass, and as such, it is actually considerably stronger than pretty much anything you could find, including hash and the dankest of buds.  This is because, in theory, it's pure cannabinoids, primarily THC.


----------



## MrDiamondFDC

LiveIllegal said:
			
		

> Well, I've only smoked it once, and I've only smoked crack once.  But they seemed pretty similar. I dunno.



crack tastes way better than resin


----------



## stonedout

i do when i have to...


----------



## downthehatch

I love some black nasty resin


----------



## willywanka999

I think many of you are confused about resin .... Resin is the trichomes from the buds leaves or anywhere else where they are on a marijuana plant without the resin glands/trichomes bud wouldn't be worth smoking. Smoking resin is just smoking hash which is 3-7 times potent than any bud you will ever experiance

EDIT :: When I think of what you all are talking about I refere to it ass RESIdUe not RESIN because RESIDUE contains much more than RESIN


----------



## Xorkoth

Well, I think people are referring to the black tarry resin that accumulates from smoke on a bowl.  Yes, the resin glands of a plant are what make up hash, but that's a different kind of resin..


----------



## Rainbow_Addiction

I personally really hate resin, because it is a chore to get out of my pipe and whatnot, but when I NEED to get high, and I don't have any weed, I usually end up smoking resin. I usually get high to though. So its not that horrible.


----------



## QLineHookups

I'll save resin for a time when I'm really bored and can't find any real weed. It's not bad for just watching T.V. and passing out or whatnot.


----------



## Hypnic_JerK

I love that resin high.  I also love the high from shanked-out vaporizer weed.  Call me crazy, but its my favorite.


----------



## sillycybe

Chronik Fatigue said:
			
		

> yeah i'm cooking some up now... ah, my secret shame!



Its not a secret but it is a shame


----------



## PerfectoPLease

Dudes, I accidentally broke my good friends glass piece the other day.....Well, I was scraping out the bowl, and the side i had my thumb on just kinda slid off the side of the pipe, like it was already fractured or something....Anyway, hes had this pipe for like, 3 years or something, hes cleaned it and all that jazz, but lateley we had noticed it just wasnt hitting quite like before.....Well, I got to scraping all the resin out of it, and id say there was between 10 and 14 grams in that thing!!!!! This was just a palm sized spoon piece, and there was a golfball sized resin ball when we got done....Twas Insane.....

O and yeah, im on a 6 month (State ordained lol) Break from the green.......But my 2 cents on the thread, desperate times call for desperate measures, and I must admit Ive smoked quite a few bowls of resin in my time hehe.


----------



## I.V.User

Resin is bad and too ineffective to make it worth while


----------



## nexigram

Eww I hate resin. I used to smoke it back in the day when I couldn't get any bud, but now I believe that its not even worth it. I will just wait for the weed to become available again.


----------



## justinw

LiveIllegal said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that thinks resin tastes just a little bit like crack?


Definitely not. I haven't enjoyed smoking crack in years, but I still thinkit tastes good. Resin on the other hand I think tastes like shit. I don't have to worry about that though, we never smoke anything but joints with a filter here. Everything gets smoked and there's never any sort of other apparatus to ever accumulate and resin.

I have to say though, times like right now sitting at the computer I really with I had a really nice head piece. I moved to Prague from Boston 5 months ago and I've yet to find nice glass pieces. I hated to part with my collection when I left, but didn't want to risk travelling with them. So everything was given to friends I know would take care of them. All of my glass was at least 6 years old, so I wanted to make sure it continues to get used.

Don't get me wrong, I love joints. But the buds here are so quality, I'd really love to taste them out of a nice clean glass piece.

WOW, I just stopped to grab a cigarette and realized how much I was rambling totally off-topic. I guess thats what happens when you're out eating pills all night and come home and and up rolling a huge bone to smoke to your head because you don't have any other way to smoke. For the last 6 years there was a bubbler that lived right by the computer. I'd pack with some good nugs when I get home at night and chill on the computer taking a hit now and then until I went to bed. Now I end up rolling a bone and sitting here just getting too grilled for my own good("Not that there's anything wrong with that", someone's gotta understand that).

I guess I'll shut up now, sorry about my ranting. I'm just intoxicated and bored.


----------



## DigitalUnicorn

I'll smoke resin once in a blue moon.  I call that moon "No More Weed".


----------



## trip.more

I smoked resin 10 minutes ago I'm high so I'll smoke more right N-O-W yep great


----------



## DivineMomenT

no thanks.  Im not into the resin thing.  I will hit the resin every once in a blue moon to try and clean the pipe but that is it.  I dont even inhale it normally.


----------



## chernobyl

I save resin for when I'm absolutely dry for days. Then I clean out any pipes, grinders or vaporizers, and then vaporize it all. Works like a charm.

Even stems work with vaporizers.


----------



## Markeous

if i have to ill smoke it... not my fav way for sure though.

more of a survival technique if u ask me


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

desperate times calls for...y'know the rest


----------



## Hydrocodonious

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> desperate times calls for...y'know the rest



*sees myself in my car resin hitting my bong before class minus water 8( *
hey i was really high for quite a while, then I got a nasty headache.


----------



## chernobyl

Xenomaniac said:
			
		

> only if I'm desperate.



seconded.


----------



## MONSTA!!

I quit smoking cigs recentley and as a result of which also cannabis. I have switched to eating it which I find better suits me anyway (I'm generally stoned all day every day). So for that I find resin a cheap, strong and healthy way to get baked. 

When I and many of my friends were younger we smoked 'baccy mixes' which is powdered tobacco mixed with heated powdered resin and smoked from a bong. Now that was nasty, but personally I don't mind smoking resin at all.


----------



## Sprinklervibes

Why the hell do you people call that tarry substance, resin? I thought they used resin for hash..

Anyway, I'll get me some moroccan resin from a Dutch coffeeshop friday. Maybe I'll put some pictures up, as I haven't seen hash in our galleries yet.


----------



## MONSTA!!

Sprinklervibes said:
			
		

> Why the hell do you people call that tarry substance, resin? I thought they used resin for hash..
> 
> Anyway, I'll get me some moroccan resin from a Dutch coffeeshop friday. Maybe I'll put some pictures up, as I haven't seen hash in our galleries yet.



I was wondering that too. In the UK resin is low quality hash.


----------



## lsdtheonlywaytofly

resin is gross,but ill smoke it if im drunk and i dont have weed.


----------



## sc4t

Whenever it's there.


----------



## capEr

Dr. Funkenstien said:
			
		

> ^^^^lmao.   some guy i know scrapped his bong of schwag resin and traded to some girl for a gram of coke.





LOL.. thats great! hahaha


----------



## HardcorePrincess

Xenomaniac said:
			
		

> only if I'm desperate.



Same is true here.


----------



## *~Giggles~*

Only when I'm out of bud.


----------



## JunkieScum

what i do when im out of bud, i just take a few hits out of my bowl with no weed in it. i dont scrape the resin out but im really just smoking it off the sides. i smoke pretty good weed normally, and this gets me pretty high for atleast two hours. its not like smoking weed but it sure as hell works, and i never thought it tasted bad at all, in fact it doesnt really taste like anything.


----------



## Ungoliath

I dont smoke it, there are better uses for it, scrape the resin out of your shit save it. Now, next Iso-Hash pull you do, during the final evaporating state when you get that black goop startin to show, throw the resin in. Makes a much more potent batch depending on how much you add.


----------



## nonchokertoker69

yes, when im dry : (


----------



## miptvision

ill smoke it i gets you higher


----------



## theworks

i love smoking resin...unless that's all you have, then it sucks...still better than nothing though


----------



## Pharoahs

I would smoke it.. gets me high. Plus, what I smoke out of is made to catch resin in a little chamber, so when ur done and bored.. that chamber is ready to be scraped.


----------



## rockdarling

Sure, i'll smoke resin. Since I only smoke dro out of my 2 pieces, the resin is always certain to fuck me up. Whenever I get shwag I only roll with it, because that's my favorite thing to do


----------



## Sprinklervibes

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> I dont smoke it, there are better uses for it, scrape the resin out of your shit save it. Now, next Iso-Hash pull you do, during the final evaporating state when you get that black goop startin to show, throw the resin in. Makes a much more potent batch depending on how much you add.



Ehh,
so you 1) make hash out of buds
2) dilute that hash with tars

hmm..8)


----------



## Ungoliath

Repress and its ready for open markets, correct. Black hash, oh, how I love all the cuts that your delightful form can conceal :D.


----------



## Sprinklervibes

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Repress and its ready for open markets, correct. Black hash, oh, how I love all the cuts that your delightful form can conceal :D.



Well, I guess it's better than the things they add to soapbar.. But still, can't you just add plant matter or something else that's not harmfull?


----------



## Ungoliath

Sprinklervibes said:
			
		

> Well, I guess it's better than the things they add to soapbar.. But still, can't you just add plant matter or something else that's not harmfull?



I didnt know resin to be harmful auctually, its resin thats been cleaned with an iso-wash, shredded plant material adds too much to the flavor, I mean, you can reaaally taste it when you vaporize, the resin mixes with the piney taste to make a smooth, rich toke. Cutting with anything like soapbar is a crime! Last time I seen a man with a batch of oil cut with beeswax I spat in his face. It also adds to the oils overall thickness too, a good gob (3-4grams) can turn a runny pull of oil to a thicker, more desireable consistancy. .


----------



## Sprinklervibes

Oh, I thought you threw in the resin with the extract, after you did the extraction. 

I saw a video on overgrow about someone burning his "soapbar", the smoke were black fumes, the stuff burnt out of itsself, when he hold a white plate over the fumes, it turned black almost instantly(imagine your lungs!), when it had been burning for a few seconds, he could squish it and scrape it open, and it kept burning, kind of like hot tar from asfalt. Nasty!


----------



## poop

if its chronic ass resin it wil get u baked once i dint scrape my bong stem for a month and i smoked about 2 ozers of purps out of it got me high like hash


----------



## yepyepwoah

smoke chronic shit and always try and scrape my pipes out before cleaning more thouroughly.

save it upa nd mix w/ weed for joints.


----------



## gan Jiah 13

i only smoke resin if i have no more pot and no more money and even then i hate doing it....  resin = gross


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Is someone forcing you to do it?

If you hate it so much, then don't do it. Pot smoking shouldn't be a chore.


----------



## BigBenn

*Resin*

i smoke resin religiously.  put your piece in a bowl submerged in rubbing alcohol.  let it sit for an hour or two, remove the piece, and put the remaining liquid in a glass jar and set it on a coffee pit or hot plate to evaporate the alcohol.  by the time it's completely done, you'll have a few grams of resin (if you smoke about an eight a day).  it'll be such a nice burst of concentrated THC you'll be off your ass, doesn't tast so great, but it's worth the effort.


----------



## drooling_on_salvia

i only smoke it when im out of money and weed but i dont mind it


----------



## nemesis07

when necessary


----------



## Xorkoth

I only found resin to be worth it when I smoked schwag.  Then, my friends and I liked it more than smoking our "weed".  But if the quality of your cannabis is good or even decent, resin is a dirty high that doesn't do much other than provide a headache.

When we started, my friends and I would put as much brick weed as we could fit into the chambers of our bowls, and smoke the rest of our supply through them.  Once about a half ounce or so had been smoked through the pipe, the weed inside would be a blackish-gray coated weed resin chunk, basically.  I dubbed it "Black Magic".  We used to love that shit, and considered it a treat.

Now I just smoke dank buds, and through a vaporizer.  Vaporizer resin, unlike bowl resin, is actually very concentrated THC and other cannabinoids.  This is because resin is just part of the smoke/vapor that you're inhaling through the piece which has condensed and/or settled on the side of it.  With bowls, this is primarily combustion products of plant material and cannabinoids, many of which are toxic and irritating and tarry, and of the relatively small percentage of THC which is actually vaporized and not burned (which is the THC that gets you high; the rest is destroyed by the flame), a very small amount of it ends up being THC and other cannabinoids.  But this final product is highly contaminated and is destined to be much, much weaker than what was used to produce it, unless your weed is truly schwaggy.

With vaporizers, on the other hand, the vapor consists of (if done correctly) pure cannabinoids, vaporized cleanly with none destroyed by excessive heat/flame.  Not much collects on the side this way, but over time you'll get a yellowish, sometimes darkish gummy residue.  If you scrape that off, you get a concentrated and extrenely potent hash-like material.  In theory, this material should be 100% cannabinoids that condensed on from the vapor before they reached your lungs.  In practice, a very small amount of this is usually a faint amount of smoke that was produced here and there. 

But still, it's a kind of "resin" that is truly worth smoking, and in fact can be quite a treat.  Yet another great feature of vaporizers 

</end shameless vaporizer plug>


----------



## Public//Enemy

Whats in gods name are you lot talking about....
Resin is hash, the stuff from your bong is oil... and ya get good oil and ya get bad oil depending on the quality of what ya smoke threw it...

If ya smoke soapbar threw yer bong n get oil it will be a thick black gunk, if ya smoke highquality green threw it ay be getting light golden oil thats is very thin.
If ya extract oil from solid buds it will be CLEAR

Oil is stronger than the original product. Thats for sure. possible in a different way but its simply a matter of extraction.

Please can ya sort out your concepts of terminology and understand what your talking about xP

So basicaly if you have shit oil that doesnt get ya high your weed is therfore, shit.

Il smoke oil but only if its extracted proerly cuz my mates all smoke soapbar threw my eq so i dont wana be smoking that oil just real oil...


----------



## Xorkoth

Maybe where you're from resin is hash... but for most of us, resin is defined as the oily, tarry scraping from inside your bowl.  The stuff you call oil.  I just call hash hash...

Where are you from anyway?  I've never once heard of resin being called oil, and hash being called resin.

And FYI, the "resin" that this thread is talking about is definitely the kind I'm referring to, not the kind you're referring to.  Go back and read everyone else's responses.

So, with all due respect, I think you're the one who needs to sort out your terminology and figure out what the rest of us are talking about 

And when you smoke through a pipe, the stuff that accumulates on the side is definitely not a light golden oil.  That's true with a vaporizer, but not a pipe.  That stuff is most definitely a tarry black gunk, even if the dankest buds are smoked through it.  On the other hand, you also talk about extracting oil from buds.  If you actually perform an oil extraction from marijuana, THEN the resulting oil will actually be an oil, and it'll be clear to light gold as you mention.

Perhaps your confusion is because I'm using American terms instead of what I'm thinking are your British ones.  You've got to understand that most of the world has different terminology for things.  Around here, if you called anythign "soapbar", you'd get weird looks and people would wonder what you were talking about.  And if you called hash resin, people would think you're talking about a nasty, tarry black substance.  Well, some people enjoy it, but I find it nasty at least.


----------



## Nise

I just smoked a resin ball last night. If im out of tree ill definintly scrape my peice. resin gets you high as shit and burns for a long ass time.


----------



## Public//Enemy

Depends on your pipe... ive had golden ''resin'''from a a smoking device before and theres bugger all wrong with it xD

Thats true... i dont understand american terminology but im gettin there xP

One step at a time eh? There still confusion on previous posts xP


----------



## rashandreflex

i don't smoke weed anymore, but when i did, i would sit in bed after i'd already had a sweet high night and smoke resin hits even though i had more weed bc i couldn't really smoke in my dorm room. there was something fun about it even though i wasn't really trying to get more high.


----------



## lucid.tripper

if by resin you mean hash out of my vaporbrothers whip, then fuck yeah I smoke resin!


----------



## euphoria

black gold sunday it is!!!!! 
scrape those bongs everyone!!!


----------



## tedboles

got no weed? 
got no money?
wanna get high?
yes?

ill smoke resin anyday of the week.

find some old baggies, sprinkle the remains into the mix and you got yerself a sweet little resin/weed leftovers ball. mmmmmmgood


----------



## kindadank

resin is fucking disgusting...never again...


----------



## MaDMAnEX

well i know there are 2 things in pot that get u high, theres the thc then theres and acid im not sure of the right name but....... theres no thc in resin but there is some of the other stuff, ive smoked a lot of resin back when i first started. wouldnt call it taht enjoyabl;e of a high.


----------



## Bob Arctor

I'll smoke it if I'm running low. Usually I'll mix it with some tobacco and stems if I have any.


----------



## BigBlueGreenBuddha

I did back in my early years of smoking if nothing else was around, but now I smoke mostly hash, so resin hits wouldnt be that bad


----------



## Sniper454

I only smoke resin if it's the only last thing available. And that's only if I have a slight urge to catch a buzz. Then I will only scrape some resin out from my bowls


----------



## shyguy420

Yeah I'll smoke resign if there is no weed around. I'll probably do it today if There is not much alcohol around


----------



## Paton

Never again, considering the state of most uk stuff


----------



## Mr. Green

I will smoke it, but honestly I would rather not.

I have to be really desperate to get high and have no bud.


----------



## panic in paradise

i smoke good bud every day(a+nug). and when i run out i usually have to clean my chillum. if i dont feel like going to get more bud i smoke the resin and get stoned. 

 there will usually be chunks of plant mixed in with it, and that is some potent smoke. i couldnt imagine throwing away all my resin, seems like a waste.

i like to think of it as the gift that keeps giving.


----------



## soundsystem00

diegoblunt said:
			
		

> _*I would rather drink bong water*_ than smoke resin...I tried it once and NEVER EVER again...under ANY circumstances  No resin, resin no!!



HAHA! I smoke resin when i'm desperate (not often), But I'd never drink bong water.. We tricked one of my homeboys into taking a shot of bong water from a shot glass. We told him it was going to fuck him up good, he was like yay! *GULP* eeeewww. Lord. He got uncomfortably throw'd and later vomited.


----------



## Dexhead

Resin tastes almost as bad as it smells and feels.. Those little shitballs will get you high if you have enough of it. Its almost not worth it just because of the long hand washing period afterwords. That shit leaves little shitstains all over your hands for a small buzz. Ive done it uncountable times due to lack of money. I never got really high from it, just mildly. Hate that shit.


----------



## IAMTHOUGHTS

Smoke it out of a grav(ity) bong. and you will be high for longer then 15min .
also pumice stone takes resin off like
whaaalaaa


----------



## Sprinklervibes

I smoked it once, the high was more hash like, longer and with not so much of a peak. A shitty feeling to it too, probably due to all that tar and carcinogens somehow affecting the high.
I don't think I'll do it again.. It felt like I got stabbed in the lung when inhaling.. It really felt unhealthy.


----------



## saturnine

i'd smoke it if i'm in need (eg, no emjay)

i think it tastes gnarly as hell, but i only smoke resy from dank (gotta separate the scwag pipe from the chron pipe)

despite the fact that i see it as a desperation thing, i have to say resin is pretty stone-ifiying.


----------



## Growfh

There should be an option "I ONLY smoke resin" cuz I love that shit


----------



## clamjuice

^ in order to get resin you need to smoke weed, so you cant only smoke resin. i do believe resin in this thread is referring to the by product left in bowls from smoking.

i try to avoid it. ill only soke it  if iam desperate.


----------



## panic in paradise

clamjuice said:
			
		

> ^ in order to get resin you need to smoke weed, so you cant only smoke resin.


 
lol. oh my...


----------



## Growfh

well like maybe i could get it out of my friends bowls


----------



## nightfun

indoblaze said:
			
		

> hey i was just wondering how many of you smoke resin
> i hate smoking it but i will if im broke
> 
> i know alot of people that smoke it without knowing anything about it and i know people that think smoking resin in like smoking tar heroin
> 
> where do you stand?




I was reading about this subject this morning in one of my bud bibles.  What the article said was smoking resin or what's at the bottom of your pipe is considered tar (not tar heroin).  So I would never smoke resin.  I try to keep my pipes as clean as possibe so there is no resin build up.


----------



## feelgoodinc

I have found when ever I engage in smoking resin heavily (like hardcore scraping and cleaning of my pieces), something as if it was a favor from god falls into my lap. 

For example the other week Im wandering around my house in that slow clumsy stupor I always get from resin and hit my head on a shelf. From the shelf falls a bunch of phram. including 2 bottles of painkillers :D.

Been enjoying those with a big bowl of green nightly(I also scored weed later that week).


----------



## dirtyjunky

i always smoke resin whem im out of herb. i usually have a little bit of powder/leaves from the bottom of the bag to mix it in with.

i think the trick is skipping a day after you run out of herb before you smoke the resin. it lets my tolerance drop a slight bit so the resin gets me baked.


----------



## Zim-Zam

My friends and I always mix the resin in with actual weed.  It works well enough that we don't notice if we get headaches I guess.  The taste is nasty, but there's muncheez 2 eet.


----------



## satricion

Resin gets you absolutely smashed.

But it doesn't last very long at all and it really fucks up your lungs in a uniquely horrible way.

It also leaves you with a shocking weed-hangover the next day.

But as I said...resin can get you absolutely smashed.


----------



## sumo

I don't know the last time I smoked resin. It has been years. I grow for personal use and now throw roaches away that I used to be thrilled to find. I wonder if anyone has found and smoked one of my roaches? You guys should stop smoking resin and start smoking my roaches.


----------



## nexigram

I can't beleive I just smoked resin. lol. I am strongly against smoking resin. It's horrible tasting, dirty, and generally disgusting. But I need to get high when I get out of work in the morning after a long night. Unfortunately I smoked something else last week that took a big chunk out of my weed budget, and I came up a day short on weed. I scraped my metal bowl and smoked it up. I cannot lie I did get high, but it was dirty and short-lived. Thank god for good friends, in an hour my buddy is dropping by a bag of some of the most killer weed around and I probably won't smoke resin for another 7 or so years once I have it. The guy who invented fronting weed is as genius.


----------



## Xorkoth

Back when I used to smoke resin, it never got me smashed.  it gave me this weird, tired-and-strained-behind-the-eyes high with a strange stimulation to it that I found somewhat unsettling. It also made me more paranoid than any other form of cannabis.  That makes sense though, considering resin is mainly just the poisonous and carcinogenic combustion products of burned marijuana, getting further combusted when you smoke it.  Yuck!


----------



## delta_9

i smoke the resin from my bong and chillum cause i only smoke flame weed from there so the resin is super flame, i havent smoked it in a while though, im trying to build up the resin so when i do clean em, i get a shitload


----------



## Afterm4th

ya i smoke it when I have to.

It sometimes makes me feel sick for a few hours tho. Its not really a high quality smoke


----------



## acmilan

I personally dont, but quite a few people i know do


----------



## goa

when im dangerously low on weed i'll pack half a cone into my pipe and sprinkle it with resin..it does the job, it tastes horrible and i usually cough, but the high is a strong, mellow buzz.


----------



## GodFather3331

i smoke it if there is nothing else to smoke it getts u a good high if u smoke enough.


----------



## empty87

I smoke it every now and then when there is a lack of money and bud. I'd say I smoke it every few months.


----------



## Fadednjaded

only to clean my pipe or when im flat broke


----------



## thebluemongoose

If its some good resin I'll actually get hiiiiiigh.


----------



## Tribe

most of my smoking life has been smoking resin, as its pretty much all i could get where i grew up. all i can get in manchester is skunk, so bit gutted cos its too much to get stoned as often. i also like the taste of a good resin and have become a connoisseur of the old soap bar over the years! lol. and a few blim burns in my clothes have added nostalgia to my smoking times


----------



## Baar

I haven't smoked resin in years.


I do remember back in high school, I would save all my resin and form it into a ball.


----------



## maggot_brain

I smoke my buds in three phases:

First the buds, chopped using a coffee grinder.

Secondly when the buds are low or gone you can get an awsome session by scraping the dust from inside the grinder which is mostly the hairs - a orange/brown dust. FREAKING POTENT %) 

And, if I can't get on for a while, resin is a welcome change from being not stoned 

So in conclusion... everyone go out and buy your self a coffee grinder! :D


----------



## pretty_pills

the only time i ever smoke resin is if i run out of weed.. 

and resin hits always taste like cashed hits to me.. 

bleh...


----------



## HaiL

A few good resin hits once an a while isnt that big of a deal i dont mind clearing a bowl of some nice chronic rezz it only adds to a high


----------



## el3c7ric

Dr. Funkenstien said:
			
		

> ^^^^lmao.   some guy i know scrapped his bong of schwag resin and traded to some girl for a gram of coke.



haha, pwn


----------



## 9mmCensor

I dont.

If I were to I would make iso first then smoke that.


----------



## sxyleo881

Only if I have no other choice will I smoke resin! But desperate times call for desperate measures!


----------



## FractalStructure

resin tastes very similar to weed to me. strangely, ive smoked large amounts of it before and got almost no effect, if anything a minor buzz for a few mins. but i have had my old pipe for over a year, smoked everyday, only haze and higher purity bud. i remember smoking regs like twice this year (mainly has all thats around is hydro, and high-ish quality weed, but the bags are obviously much smaller than regs bags.. if i could get a nice 1.4 dimebag of decent regs, i wouldnt mind). Point is, over the course of the year i smoked good weed everyday, very rarely skipping a day, and never cleaned out my pipe. Now i just decided to clean it out, and cleaned just a lil bit of it, a very small amount of resin. it packed like half the bowl (the bowl is a small glass one), i smoked it, and i swear it feels just as strong as the haze i was smoking..(and before, i smoked large amounts with no effect..)


----------



## -burn_out-

when theres no weed around...   fuck yes i smoke resin. but only outta my crippy bowl. gets me almost as high as smokeing rip itself


----------



## McGinty

about a year ago it was all we had in ireland, but with more weed/pollen on the go its getting easier to get your hands on some good smoke


----------



## faded0

In my opinion resin can get you good and high, I have somked some of the nastiest resin and gotten really high. Its all a matter or experamenting =)


----------



## solistus

I'm very into efficiency when it comes to smoking, so the idea of resin has always intrigued me; however, the little dry scrapings I got out of my bat and small glass spoon (which is oddly curved and therefore very hard to scrape) were never enough to do anything, so I gave up on the idea.

However, my roommate and I got a Roor a few months ago when the semester started and have never scraped or cleaned the bowl itself (Roors are very modular; the bowl is a separate piece from the downstem), so we had a few months' worth of dry, untouched resin.  I scraped out what I could with a paperclip and got a sticky black substance that moulded together easily into a lump and looked a bit like hash.  It burned for a long time and produced a decent tasting, potent smoke.  We smoked mostly headies out of it, although we also smoked a fair amount of beaster (commercial pot [ostensibly] from Canada)


----------



## ladyinthesky

when there is no bud and you are desperate...yes


----------



## DemonSeed

satricion said:
			
		

> But it doesn't last very long at all and it really fucks up your lungs in a uniquely horrible way.



How would it fuck up your lunge more than the weed itself?

I smoke my resin, it gets me a pleasant high. The resin left behind by chronic is filled with a lot of THC altered by the heat. That explains why the high is different, but with the right amount, it will get me high as fuck. I definitely agree that it doesn't compare to smoking some good green. It feels so good to roll a joint or fill your bowl and then to smoke.


----------



## thizzlamic

hell yeah i smoke resin. but only if im flat broke and cant get a sack. gets u fucked up, but tastes like ass.


----------



## Chronik Fatigue

DemonSeed said:
			
		

> How would it fuck up your lunge more than the weed itself?
> 
> .



Because it is nearly pure tar


----------



## CAtoMN

hell yeah I smoke resin


----------



## Helios.

Do I smoke resin?
Yes, when and every time I want to get high and resin/cannabis tar is available and other forms of marijuana are not.  I see nothing wrong with this behavior.


----------



## blind2sight

The only time for smoking resin is when u absolutely have to. Otherwise its just the tar from the weed u were smoking. It doesnt taste too good, but it will get u higher than shwag, that is if its not from shwag.


----------



## cheshirecat19

i submitted never, but some some sometimes i would.. hehe


----------



## Youkai

I'll sdmoke resin even if I got some ehadies, its all about the tye of high your after. resin is avery stoning high. so if I got nothing to do or need to sleep no reaon to waste good bud on that. Smoke some resin, cough up and lung and be 100% stoned!


----------



## vick512

gross when i was broke i would scrape but it was nasty and it not worth it its a weird high, id rather spin around in circles holdin my breath


----------



## bigddy595959

it gets the job done ~


----------



## blueindica

nah i have a stash of hash in case i run out of my indica buds


----------



## xxxRAVERxxx

Trick is resin-balls rolled in kief.  kief is the "pollen" from pot.  Its thc mixed at its finest and worst.  crazy combo, try it!


----------



## delta_9

^that sounds like a good idea.  Too bad im stuck with just resin at the moment


----------



## xxxRAVERxxx

haha i dont even have that ne  more, haha and no connect


----------



## Soteki

i tried getting some resin out of my pipe using rubbing alcohol, and then my friend told me that rubbing alcohol cancels the thc in resin. Does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## dr_keenan

Soteki said:
			
		

> i tried getting some resin out of my pipe using rubbing alcohol, and then my friend told me that rubbing alcohol cancels the thc in resin. Does anyone know if that's true?



it doesn't "cancel" it, it just absorbs it.  just let the alcohol evaporate off and you'll be left with your resin.


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

i have smoked it before, in desperate times, but i will never do it again, just not worth and not the best taste in the world


----------



## Akoto

Resin is so dirty, I'd rather just not be high.

Option A: just dont smoke for a day

Option B: spend 20 min scraping tar out of my pipe, just to resmoke it and give myself a headache for a few minuits untill the effects wear off. Whopee.


I usualy dont even let my piece get that dirty to begin with.


----------



## haribo1

So, a massive 98% do smoke ;-) Dutch resins are the real deal, things like 'moonshine' and whatnot. Also the most expensive, weight for weight, of anything I've ever come across thats THC based. The UK is busting to the seams with crappy 'soap bar' or 'diesel' or whatever but those are just pants...

BTW Keif, AKA Kif, the Maroccan (i.e. Arabic) word for cannabis is actually cannabis premixed with tobacco. I bought it a lot of times in Morocco. Hence the rhyme 'getting high with a spliff filled with kif from the rif'. The Rif valley being the centre of dope growing in Morocco. It's dirt cheap but crappy. It's what the locals seem to smoke. Go into the Atlas mountains to a Burber tribe and see...


----------



## Sammydollar

why would anyone not smoke resin? if you smoke good bud(like you should)your resin will be bomb and i always get a high i like from it. and i dont think it tastes bad, you gotta be a pretty big girl to think its that disgusting lol..


----------



## egor

It will help you sleep if you have no pot.


----------



## cardoso

Get weed.
Run out of weed.
Smoke Resin until weed is once again obtained.
Wash, rinse, and repeat.



			
				Sammydollar said:
			
		

> why would anyone not smoke resin? if you smoke good bud(like you should)your resin will be bomb and i always get a high i like from it. and i dont think it tastes bad, you gotta be a pretty big girl to think its that disgusting lol..


I hear resin is actually less potent as the marijuana?
And I know some girls that could outsmoke Marley, buddy.

I hate the aftertaste of resin, but I suppose the highs are pretty decent, yeah.


----------



## 40ozTOfreedom

I use a volcano so it makes no resin.

However if you are asking "Would I smoke resin, if I had some". then answer would be... Yes... I guess I would. 

But I would only smoke the resin from my volcano (In theory of course...which would never happen honestly. I don't even let people smoke schwag out of it...)


----------



## 98dblachr

yes boss

me and some kids back in the day used to tear it up in my car with resin. Brilliant times, i started smoking weed again on that and I was well wrecked! We used to park in the shadiest spots ever!!! Now it just doesn't get me stoned, been smoking alrite quality green for too long! Resin just doesn't hit it, just seriously puts you into a daze. 2 hours after skunky you can cook a meal, the same after resin, your just sat there wondering what the fuck went wrong!! 


Thats a mixture of any available solvent from you diy shop and a little cannabis oil n resin in there for ya!


----------



## Kenji

Getting high isn't such a high priority to me that I will smoke resin. Half an hour of scraping my pipe for a shitty 15 minute high and a headache is hardly worth it to me.


----------



## BarryChuckle

I`ll use resin if need be, I'd prefer to eat it though - just because of the contaminants. You can clean it up by breaking it up in warm water then straining it out.


----------



## stanky ass nuggets

when i smoke resin,il just put a bunch of ash in a bowl for a bong,then drip the resiin on the ash,put more ash on top of that resin,and put more resin on top that ash,its some sick shit even if its "top quality resin",i dont smoke res that has little chunks of shit in it,i only smoke the resin from my monkey pipe,or resin from the bong bowl...i cant say i like resin at all,but then again nobody really enjoys it that i know anyways,but in a scence that i know il stop my bitchen il smoke it to chill out,i cant say iv ever felt high of resin or no anybody that got high off the stinky stuff,basicly in my experiece,resin just skipps the first part of a weed high,and makes u go strait to burn out stage,and munch outs become easyer!!!!!


----------



## lurkerguy

If by resin, you mean keif, yes.


----------



## tom phoolery

I've found the best way to smoke resin is on a bed of other weed, much like hash. This squeezes all the THC out of the resin and minimizes tar, which just gets turned into ash.


----------



## dr_keenan

just a note of caution: i tried doing an isopropyl extraction in an empty salsa jar, and the whole end result tasted like shitty shitty salsa.  i ended up throwing it away cause it tasted so bad, even though it got me pretty high.


----------



## LoveAlways

ew I fucking hate resin. But i AM a pothead so if there is absolutely NOTHING else, and I am really really really desperate i will do it. Its not the actual smoking of it that bothers me, its the smell and the fact that it makes everything around it smell for days


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Only on rare ocaisions .


----------



## krazycrow

No, I scrape my bowl in with the leftovers for the dog, haha just kidding. Fuck yah I smoke resin I usually scrape my bowl and put it in a film container until I run out and them smoke it, some times I save a little herb to mix with it. The only think that sucks is it clogs up my pipe so quick, I’m cleaning it again a few days latter. Resin gets me stoned! %)


----------



## waste

Hell yes. My buddies call me the Resin King. Being a heavy daily smoker, I have a few pipes, that fill up with that black gold. Resin for me soothes the stresses in life that only appear on days when you have no ganja (funny how that works). After only about six months of regular harvesting and storage of resin I've usually accumulated about 4 to 6 grams of the sticky-icky resin. Over the years ive made some realizations about resin, and here they are:

  1) Resin is disgustingly filthy. It's a black tar-like substance that stains your hands after you've been digging in your hammer pipe for a half an hour to get a ball. I find that any isopropyl alcohol based hand sanitizer (Purell) will take those stains right off
  2) Resin also sticks to your skin, this can make packing your bowl full of it pretty hard. Rub your fingers in the crease on the side of your nose, creating a layer of your natural oils, that repels the resin from sticking.
  3) A little bit of bud or some stems work perfect as a 'screen' of sorts underneath your resin ball, to prevent melting down and clogging your piece.
  4) Storage of resin is tricky too, it sticks to most inadimate objects as well, I found a section of a plastic grocery bag will repel resin, I wrap it up and make a corner knot like a bag of blow


----------



## sumo

Grow your own and you may never smoke resin again. Growing is much easier than I thought. See Mills Pride Club at International Cannagraphic. I can't remember the last time I smoked resin. It is a sin people have to smoke resin. Do tobacco users clean their pipes and smoke tobacco resin? No. The reason you smoke resin is because of the drug laws. There is no reason weed should cost any more than tobacco. Harm reduction. Legalize ganja and eliminate the degrading practice of smoking resin.


----------



## Sprinklervibes

I tried smoking this stuff once - just lighting up the tar that stuck to the inside of my glasspipe from below - and after one hit, my lungs just HURT, like they were being stabbed with a dull blade. I took a second hit and it hurt even more. Then I stopped. Don't you guys experience this?


----------



## brainslookfunny

I find scraping a pipe quite therapeutic. Slowly working the tools around and getting every little bit of resin out, perfecting the scraping technique, then enjoying the fruits of labor. I'd scrape pipes for fun if someone asked me to.

I do agree that sometimes smoking resin gives a nasty headache high, but more often than not it gets me stoned as bud.


----------



## ppurplehhayes

I only smoke it if it's offered. I don't scrape my bowls myself cause it's not worth it to smoke poop.


----------



## StagnantReaction

Resin isn't harsh the least to me. Shrug.

Never proud to smoke it, though.


----------



## JV

i only smoke resin if im extremely desperate.  i cannot stand the taste most of the time, and it makes me cough my fucking lungs out.


----------



## mittleider

Resin is alright if you have nothin else available.  It seems like it's worse for your body than cannibus, and it tastes funky too


----------



## zigzag| dta

thats my biggest beef with resin, is its RESIN

its the part of the smoke that didnt get into your lungs, idk it reminds me of the tar that gets in the filter of cigarettes


----------



## swilow

Damn this threAD, im pretty sure i voted i would never smoke resin- just stoked me bong and got a shitload, now smoking. With a low(ish) tolerance this stuff is okay, just makes me feel desperate. oh well, better then raping my plants anymore.


----------



## goldomega9

only if im really desperate


----------



## DrumnBassBandit

*sorry...*

...but fuck some resin


----------



## sbenixbl

i cant say that i havent smoked resin, but when you have nothing else that can sometimes be your last resort. i think its probably been 6 monthes since i last smoked resin.


----------



## chronictoke

ya ill smoke resin if im hurting for a buzz lol
what I like to do the best is spread it onto a paper and roll a joint. I find it covers up the bad taste. 
Or wait until it builds up, then u get like hash and it gets you pretty high. I try to 
only save it for desperate times though.


----------



## zigzag| dta

BarryChuckle said:
			
		

> I`ll use resin if need be, I'd prefer to eat it though - just because of the contaminants. You can clean it up by breaking it up in warm water then straining it out.




could someone elaborate on this for me please


----------



## stanky ass nuggets

see i use to do this,a heeeeeeeeeeeelll of a lot,liek i would try to scrape shit without even any resin,but now,i just collect all my resin and drip it into a pill bottle,that way when i have a couple pill bottles full of resin (not generally shit chunks,but whatevs,u just extract it neways!!!!!),then just iso the shit and make some resin oil,it beats smoking it as it is,i always just put cig ash in my bong,then cover the bowl in resin


----------



## Trogdor

Fuck resin! lol. I can't even remember the last time I even smoked schwag. Something like 9 months I think. For me, it's kb or nothing. Unless it's hash, kief, or bho. So yeah, I'll either do kb, hash, or kief, or nothing at all.


----------



## meteorlima

*can't we all just get a bong?*

If you mean resin hash/oil YES. If you mean the depleted waste inside the bowl NO,if you get a high from that crap it's a placebo high.


----------



## Youkai

meteorlima said:
			
		

> If you mean resin hash/oil YES. If you mean the depleted waste inside the bowl NO,if you get a high from that crap it's a placebo high.


actualy it's not, if you DONT then its psychosemetic.


----------



## Fuzati

No dude it's real 
First I didn't believe that as well but I tried it with a friend and i was fucking high! It was even better than the shitty hasch we had


----------



## eazyj420

ya if i dont have any chron


----------



## rm-rf

i scrape the hell out of my bong cone the moment i run out of herb. i assume resin is horribly carcinogenic and terrible for your lungs but i do it anyways. its more like a one time a month thing.


----------



## Ace123

If no cannabis is a available then I'll gladly smoke any available resin. I only smoke high quality buds which produce high quality resin. It tastes like ass, but last a LONG time. A tiny ball of good resin can get up to five people happily stoned


----------



## tripmonkey505

My bowl will get too clogged and I'll have to scrape it..... I usually dont smoke resin by itself, when I'm running low on bud i usually mix a little chunk in with my bowl.... smoking it by itself tastes gross.


----------



## Newbierock

Few days ago a friend of mine acquired an oz of some quality shit, we smoked that over about 2 days and once it was all gone we decided to try resin....It tasted nasty but kept us stoned for another day.

It's not worth the taste tbh.


----------



## vectra

dr thc said:
			
		

> belive it or not but here in wales uk thats the only thing everyone has, skunks a special occasion thing



 i feel sorry 4 you guys lol


----------



## TheDrizzle

i do believe resin is confused with soapbar hash.  in the US resin is the nasty fuckin shit you can scrape out of your bowl, not some ok grade hash.


----------



## Magog

If i dont have Herb i'll gladly smoke resin, gather shake from my table mix it in the resin, put a bit of ashes in the bowl so the resin doesent drip down and its all good


----------



## TheDrizzle

that works or you can vape it like you would freebase cocaine on a piece of foil. or even better use a bong it WAY easier on your lungs.


----------



## Magog

i dunno smoking with tinfoil or lightbulbs is a bit too crackish for me


----------



## TheDrizzle

lol, while you state its abit too crackish.... drugs are drugs my friend, you will learn very fast on this board your drug of choice is no better than anothers.  while i used to feel the same way you do about crack, i have since smoked it and its no dirter than us scraping resin out of a bowl to get high.  everyone loves there fix, don't judge, we all like to get high

P.S. you can heat it on a kinife too if that is less crackish... it works just as well


----------



## Don Luigi

I have yet to encounter anyone in my area or that I know that actually does this. Maybe they do but just don't admit it. I think it's mostly because we hardly ever smoke bongs, joints have more of a social aspect in my opinion.


----------



## Magog

yea true, i was going to get that vapir electronic one but its a bit expensive. recently i got a cheepo one that works decently


----------



## zigzag| dta

microwave your pipe

and pour the resin out

its simple


----------



## drain.you

I usually smoke green but will smoke bloc if theres nothing else going around. Though thankfully haven't had to buy bloc since last november. Green is far superior :D


----------



## TheDrizzle

^we are talking about the shit you scrape out of your pipe not hashish or "resin" in Europe.  just a communication difference


----------



## Golden_Nipple

I know a guy (I'll just take this oppertunity to say that this guy is as close to a "weed junkie" as I've ever met, not neccersarily due to the quantity that he smokes, but how badly he'll fiend after it when it's not around) who will filter out his bong water after every session and leave it out to dry in the morning, so when he runs out of cash he just calls on his mammoth stockpile of resin to save the day. He's gone weeks off resin before.

Don't smoke it myself. Haven't ever felt the need to get rad bad enough to take the plunge.


----------



## TheDrizzle

THC is NOT soluble in water so what he is smoking is nothing but cancer. lol


----------



## KryPtiC

Stress Resin=Headache. 


Collected resin from cronic and collected resin from stress are two completely different things. When i smoke my resin its just like smokin some kind bud. actually im baked on it right now!:D


----------



## zigzag| dta

TheDrizzle said:
			
		

> that works or you can vape it like you would freebase cocaine on a piece of foil. or even better use a bong it WAY easier on your lungs.




i just base it like a foilie


----------



## Tribe

skunk is nice for my general smokes, as it seems to wear off relatively quickly compared to hash. i smoked hash since i was young and its only since moving to manchester that i smoke more green as its all there is here. i do get hash when i'm back home, just enough to last a bit   i like the dopey heavy stoned the hash i get gives me, its nice to spend a night chilling with some films or cartoons spongled from a few hash 3-skinners


----------



## Tribe

plus, there's nothing like a hot knife with a lil chunk of hash, my god they hit the spot and spanner you! lol


----------



## clamjuice

Tribe:

Im pretty sure by resin they mean the residue left in your pipes or bongs after smoking out of em for a while. The nasty black tar.

Although resin is the correct term for hash, since that is what it should be.


----------



## Skater00

I'll smoke it if I have to, meaning no real weed is available. 

Its not that bad to sprinkle some over some legal herbs and smoke it.


----------



## krazycrow

I’m probably going to be out of pot soon, which means I will smoke resin. I just hate how it clogs up my pipe so quick so the other day I was thinking I am going to try to smoke it on tin foil. I really don’t mind resin just the fact its hard to smoke and clogs my pipe, but I gets me stoned.


----------



## fasteddie

terrapintraveler said:
			
		

> I have in the past...
> 
> however, I have found that the 'high' you get from resin is not the same as the high from good bud,



Yeah. It tends to make you more sleepy than high.


----------



## SmokingFrog84

I have no qualms with the occassional resin smoke.  Like many have said, 'pends on what quality i've been smoking lately and what type of glass im using.  I find that bong slides have particularly good resin.  Also, if you can pull the smoke right, Gravs are the best way to smoke the res once extracted


----------



## bahgee

I think we have all done it if the need is great. I know i save all my roaches and i get blazed from a joint of nothing but roaches. Definitley not as much thc as bud smoked in the pipe though.


----------



## jaffna

if it s all u got go for it


----------



## AntiAimer

Resin = =X

But yes, everyone has done it at some point. Personally clean my shiz after every use. Looks better, smells better and makes the weed taste as it should taste when burned.


----------



## danyo

i've smoked resin before, but it's usually when I only have a bit of bud left, go through that and i'm not that high. 

the first time i was going to smoke resin, i got it out of the downstem, 1 smell. 'wtf, no way in hell' :s


----------



## jessyroo

Id rather smoke my own hair than smoke resin...its a fucking awful high (if at all) just gives u a headache..makes u feel monged & sleepy but in a nackerd way not a nice relaxed weed induced sleep!

However....it has been known when there's NOTHING else to smoke & its been offered..and usually on pills/speed...very very rarely i will smoke it.

But id never buy it/smoke it sober. And im talking UK dirty soapbar resin..not proper hash btw


----------



## steelers334

in high school my one boy had a bowl with a resin collector on it.  We smoked it whenever it was full or when we didnt have weed.  go for it, i wouldnt smoke it over some nug but if their is nothing else... why not!


----------



## Blu3 Meany

in desperation everyone will do it to get high with no money


----------



## the_ketaman

I have done it but i dont 'do' it, i think its vile and disgusting. Give me meth residue over pot resin anyday.lols


----------



## Sandbag

I'll scrape resin out of anything and smoke it without thinking twice if I'm out of ganja.


----------



## delta_9

I finished off a real nice 1/2 inch resin ball an hour ago.


----------



## LoRD_oF_THiZZLeZ

*in my early dayz of pot smokin I was totally against smokin the resin.. I felt like a str8 up fiend if I had to go that far just to get high.. but then I moved from a city with lots of weeds too a small town where you only find weeds on your front lawn.. and thats when I broke out both my bongs and got to scrapin hard.. from that point on.. I been a resin dude only when there is none in mah area or dont have time to pick it up.*


----------



## LoRD_oF_THiZZLeZ

Quote:
Originally posted by kaLii_BUD_sm0kah 
im not into smoking resin, but when your on that bunny ears mode {you know when you pull out the insides of both your pants pockets} you gotta do what you gotta to get high. 

unless you have a super cool supply thats gonna put you on the spot for free.  




			
				kaLii_BUD_sm0kah said:
			
		

> I was so so so lying
> 
> i just smoked a bowl full of resin i would like to disregard my previous statement above.
> 
> resin is a friend to me forever as long as i keep my bowls buildin with resin for those rainy dayz.
> 
> viva la resin.



*whats madd funny bout this forum.. is those are my old post from 2004 on this same topic in this same thread.. and im lookin at my pipe right now thinkin bout smokin the resin just off general purpose.*


----------



## AntiAimer

Resin....= : X

Once you start smoking resin, you know you have a problem. I always clean mine out after every use. So the hits always taste like greens. Also because I care about my body, specially my lungs.


----------



## Fuzati

If you care about your lungs you shouldn't be hitting the bong in the first place

Fuckin' dope fiend


----------



## AntiAimer

Fuzati said:
			
		

> If you care about your lungs you shouldn't be hitting the bong in the first place
> 
> Fuckin' dope fiend



Also is why you eat and vap it as much as possible. Even know most don't have this privilege.


----------



## Fuzati

???

(sorry english is not my first language)


----------



## StolenBrew

I smoke resin but only if there is no other weed available... like if i smoke all my stash and i cant get anymore but want to have a grill ill clean out my pipe and smoke it... still gets you high just leave the lighter on it for a bit first to heat it up then toke it 

I would only scrap a pipe / conepiece... not no bong or someshit


----------



## DoorsofPerception

yea i hate smokin it to but it just fucks you up so good...


----------



## StolenBrew

i smoked resin tonight... im lucky i had some bongs before i did... resin is good for one thing... when you run out of weed!!


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

i dont mind smokin resin as long as its from a glass pipe and was decent weed in the first place. it usually tastes nasty but it does get you pretty stoned.


----------



## itsALLfake

LOL i just smoked some resin...but I took a ball and put it in one of my jars getting keef and things up


----------



## mikemikemike

yes, I do.


----------



## NopeyJoe

I recently got a hydro from a friend, homemade, its very well made, and i tried to scraped some resin out of it. It was mildly wet still because me and some friends smoked 2 days straight. I loaded it back in the hydro, and it wasnt that great, ive smoked resin before, many times, but for some reason didn't really get high. I then, already in smoking mode ran down to my truck got my pipe and scraped the resin. Resin is good, if you have enough, if not, IT BLOWS.


----------



## stonedout

i bout to get to that point.


----------



## DexDex

I really only smoke resin when my brother scrapes the bowl and passes it to me. I dont mind resin really, but I am not patient enough to scrape a pipe myself.


----------



## itsALLfake

NopeyJoe said:
			
		

> I recently got a hydro from a friend, homemade, its very well made, and i tried to scraped some resin out of it. It was mildly wet still because me and some friends smoked 2 days straight. I loaded it back in the hydro, and it wasnt that great, ive smoked resin before, many times, but for some reason didn't really get high. I then, already in smoking mode ran down to my truck got my pipe and scraped the resin. Resin is good, if you have enough, if not, IT BLOWS.



What's 'a hydro?'


----------



## redpenguin01

Mannn.. no self respecting pothead should even touch that stuff.  As soon as I see some minor build up in my pieces, I hit em with some ISO and salt.  Smokin it though.. nahhh.. nasty.  Can you say carcenogens?


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

lol somebody my buddy knows called him askin if he watned to smoke. my friend asked, "u got some herb?" , and got responded with "no, but i got some resin " ...


----------



## Don Luigi

Maybe he was talking about hash?


----------



## egizzle

oh hell yes i like to get resin off my kb and rub it on my cigarettes nice buzz when your outta budz


----------



## egizzle

> oh hell yes i like to get resin off my kb and rub it on my cigarettes nice buzz when your outta budz



correction get resin off my kb pipe***


----------



## got beans?

never. not even to save my life. however, this does not mean resin is worthless. for anyone who has ever made hash using isopropyl alcohol, i suggest you try adding resin to your next extraction. it will increase the overall amount of thc in the product and, more importantly, change the consistency of the hash from super-glue-like tar to a less sticky, wax-like hash which is much easier/pleasurable to collect, store, break-up and (drum roll please)... smoke. yes, it will make your homemade hash smoke very nicely and will also help to keep it from sticking to your fingers, thus decreasing waste. so instead of smoking plain resin, try making hash with it.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

WOW , thanks for the tip ^ ^


----------



## UnSquare

*R'zin*

I've got about three large cones of resin.

I'd like to smoke them.

I'm sure you understand.

Does anyone have anythink to tell me directly 
tah'll 'help them along'....

(I'm tryna dry it, it's takin' awhile...)

Please no UTFSE, or flamin',
I'll burn the post before I bother with flames.

PEACE
UnS


----------



## UnSquare

^
disregard.

Worksa treat.






PEACE
UnS


----------



## My.Suicide

Ill smoke almost anything that gets me high.

ALMOST ANYTHING.


so yeah ill smoke resin


----------



## easyeoxy

resin makes me sick


----------



## Kayachee

i have been forced to smoke the pooeys tonight due to no buds, i'd have to say its not that bad but its still pretty damn harsh


----------



## Koosh

i love to have a change from weed to resin, right now all i smoke is resin.

i smoke resin more (have for last month or so) but do smoke weed sometimes... counting on what it is and who its from, etc


----------



## Grinders Kiefers

I'd rather just wait until I get more weed than smoke resin. It makes me feel like I'm desperate to get high, which in most normal circumstances, I am definitely not. The only time I really smoke it is if my bowl is really clogged and I'm too lazy to properly clean it.


----------



## phactor

I haven't smoked resin in years. I used to but now I just wait and get weed the next day. If I can't afford it then oh well, guess its time for a break. Weed lasts me a long time nowadays, since I only smoke when I have completed all my tasks for the day and only take 1 or 2 hits. If I smoke more then I tend to not like it.


----------



## ryan

Resin? sure  normally when my friends come around if there's not enough bud we'll just scrape the pipe and get enough oil for 4-5 hits between three of us I don't mind it. But would I smoke resin if there were bud? .. probably not


----------



## texastoker

When I'm low on buds, sure. Scrape it and spread it on a rizla and i get rippppped!


----------



## cLOUDDEAD

sometimes you just gotta take a res bucket.
and by that i mean, sometimes you just gotta take a res bucket when theres enough res in the bowl to make a bucket out of it!
seriously, just git 'er dun.


----------



## center

I'll scrape my bowl if it's day three without weed and I'm feeling rather desperate...sure.


----------



## Trate

I used to smoke it a lot, mainly due to lack of weed.
There hasn't been that problem for a while.
But if I'm desperate and nothing around, I'll smoke it occasionally.


----------



## zoidberg

gotten by many a day on resin


----------



## drancer

Considering that I have smoked opium resin which IMO tastes 100 times worse than weed resin, I don't find it to taste that bad at all (just a bit like bitumen smell, really), but I prefer not to do it.

I save up all those sawn-off coke bottles from my buckets and then on the odd occasion I run out of weed and can't get anymore, I scrape them out, make a decent anthill, and smoke away.. yes, it really does get me totally baked.


----------



## MOOR

Employed: will not smoke resin
Unemployed: will maybe smoke resin if i really want to get high. so occasionally.


----------



## Jay123

xXTOKERXx said:
			
		

> theres a lack of communitcation here
> 
> resin in the uk generally means hash, and by hash we mean soap bar..
> 
> but in general US call resin the "resin" which is left once using a bong..
> 
> so i dont know what to vote on this poll, is it hash, or scum from the bong or is it soap bar???
> 
> TERMINOLOGY IS CRAP USE A REAL NAME..





			
				Cidade De Deus said:
			
		

> i am confused here... by 'resin' are you guys talking about the nasty shit that collects in your bong or hashish? where im from resin is what people call hash whether its low grade soap or top grade charas. so yes i am a huge fan of top grade 'resins' but generally i avoid scraping shit out of a pipe in the vein hope of getting a hit.



These people are right. Resin _is_ hash: Hash is the collected resin glands of marijuana. Resin isn't the byproduct of burnt marijuana (that's tar). I dunno where the misnomer came from. 

Here's the definition of resin:

any of various solid or semi-solid organic substances exuded from various plants and trees or prepared synthetically
http://www.huberwood.com/main.aspx

any of a class of solid or semisolid viscous substances obtained either as exudations from certain plants or prepared by polymerization of simple molecules
http://wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn

a hydrocarbon secretion of many plants, particularly coniferous trees, valued for its chemical constituents and uses such as varnishes, adhesives, as an important source of raw materials for organic synthesis, or for incense and perfume.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resin

So, if anything, the "resin" everyone calls _resin_, is destroyed (burnt) resin...mixed with tar.


----------



## OctoberMoon

that last little bit of shake..not really enough to do anything with...scrape your resin into it and mix it up until its not gooey..smoke away....good stuff maynard...great bedtime smoke if you ask me 

PEACE!


----------



## chicpoena

I did back before I knew any better. Now I'd rather be sober than be "high" on resin.


----------



## recidivism

man im sorry to hear some of you wont live with out smoking every day.
 in high school i remember smoking it a couple times, and id defiantly say id rather wait for a sweet tasting herb than a tary residue that taste horrible. its the residue from the smoke of the product for god sakes,


----------



## Jay123

recidivism said:
			
		

> its the residue from the smoke of the product for god sakes,



Yeah. I went over that in my pervious post: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=5453807&posted=1#post5441489


----------



## fox_hollow

A lizard walking through the jungle comes across a monkey up a tree, he says oi what you doing up there ,the monkey replies ,having a smoke come and join me. so up the lizard goes ,they have a smoke and after a while the lizard says he needed a drink ,the monkey recommend's the water hole so off the lizard went . as he got close to the edge he fell in , a crocodile see's him from the other side and swims over ,and puts him back on the bank. whats up with you says the croc,i was havin a smoke with a monkey up a tree ,got stoned and needed a drink. no way said the croc ,got to see this, so he strolls down to the tree looks up and says oi what you doin up there.the monkey look's down and says fuck me how much water did you drink......


----------



## Skynyrd420

I usually keep myself pretty well supplied with some nice, potent pot. After you smoke about 3/4'ths to half a joint, the whole paper is sticky and yellow. So whenever I'm at work or on the way to work, on the way home to work, driving around with friends, anywhere I can't smoke a joint, I smoke in my bowl, and I don't have to scrape it for long periods of time. Lets just say when it comes time to scrape the resin, I have bigass balls of it


----------



## RubiesTuesday

*mmhmmm...resin*



			
				Splatt said:
			
		

> Actually I doubt resin contaions much THC at all.  I think it would be mostly plant tar/ash, and cannaibol and other pseudoactive cannabinoids.  QUOTE]
> methinks its the CB-9s or something like that.
> anyway, ismoke res. im proudof it
> 
> besides, kids pay me to clean their pipes, so i get, like,5-10 bucks to justsit around and scrape res and get high - not too bad a job =)


----------



## JebediahAugustus

*Mix It*

I'll smoke it if there is nothing else left or if I have some to mix with weed!It contains concentrated THC and you have to smoke a lot, since it gets you higher, but it doesn't last as long since it goes through your system so much more faster.


----------



## jamaica0535

i clean out my bong with alcohol, and then filter the brown liquid that results.... then i evaporate that and then mix with weed...


----------



## dark light66

sometimes a couple rez hits can make a sober night great


----------



## Ness

I'll smoke resin without thinking twice about it if I have no weed. It tastes like ass, but it gets the job done. One time we even rolled an entire, fat joint made out of nothing but resin haha


----------



## MinneapolisAcid

I can scrape a pipe like nobody's business,
personally i find it entertaining trying to get every last bit out of a piece.
And i get higher off one res bowl than off a bowl of straight danks.
probably since the res is straight goop-a-fied thc-ness.
And there's no need to smoke all the res in one sitting,
unless you want to get chopped and then sit there in an hour or two again and be like "dude.... i wish i had some weed...."


----------



## mainline

If there is no herbs, and my friend has a bowl full of resin, fuck it!!  Why the fuck not!!  Doesnt taste that good, but it does get ya kind of blazed!!!  Only chronic resin, btw!!!


----------



## Neviar

I don't ever get desperate for cannabis, but if I'm looking for a good high then I'll get out the resin and toke. It's a quicker, less intense high, but it's a high, and it makes me happy. I don't mind the taste either.


----------



## expothead

this thread should be titled "Do you smoke bong scrapings?" - ughhh - to avoid confusion with hash.  

I confess I may have done it many, many years ago... when I was young and desperate...


----------



## Max Power

I'm a broke college student, so . . . 

"Hell yeah I suck toes!!"

I mean, er, smoke resin.


----------



## nightlight

MOOR said:
			
		

> Employed: will not smoke resin
> Unemployed: will maybe smoke resin if i really want to get high. so occasionally.


i stand by this. ive been out of work for 4 months though.


----------



## Ham420

-=ReD-hAzE=- said:
			
		

> Resin gets me stoned.  I smoke it.




This is what it comes down to.

I hate the way that people seem to have these "resin is diry" ideas.


We all smoke weed. We all like to get high.

Resin contains THC. End of.


----------



## Madmike

If I have run out, I check my pipes and bongs and do a final hit and then I take a break.


----------



## pilldout

I will smoke res sometimes, but only if I'm feeling desperate and can't find anything else

It tastes fucking nasty so that's a big deterent


----------



## xXBrowNXSugaRXx

I dont smoke resin unless i have no weed handy. its usually just there building up potency while i smoke more weed through it, but usually i make oil out of it if i have alot of it in my bong, or pipe because its less harsh.


----------



## Fleinar

i smoke it in my cannabis pipe:D if im realy desperate ( dont smoke it in bong its horrible!)


----------



## solistus

Scraping my hitter piece for a nasty but effective resin hit when I run out of herb is such a common ritual that it's practically in my muscle memory at this point.  Usually, I try to save a small hit of the last of my stash to follow up the resin hit so I can cover up the hideous aftertaste.  Even the best pot leaves resin that (to me, at least) tastes fouler than the schwaggiest schwag.  That said, if the pot that produced it was reasonably potent, resin'll do the job in a pinch.


----------



## datsunfan

i used to when i choofed ,if i ran out and had to wait 4 my dealer to score himself.reduce,reuse,recycle save the enviroment.


----------



## Chaos23

I remember back in the early 90s I had one of those resinator bowls.  It had a large chamber in the stem for you to put buds in.  The bud would become soaked with resin...  Then when you were out of pot, you would just smoke the sticky, black, disgusting bud.  

Ahhh, to be 15 again...


----------



## drumnbass420

Chaos23 said:
			
		

> I remember back in the early 90s I had one of those resinator bowls.  It had a large chamber in the stem for you to put buds in.  The bud would become soaked with resin...  Then when you were out of pot, you would just smoke the sticky, black, disgusting bud.
> 
> Ahhh, to be 15 again...



My mom has one of those from the 70's and it was wood. I think it's still kickin'. She probably still uses it too since she isn't too keen on smoking outta non-metal and wood devices. 

But yeah I smoke resin when I'm desperate and that can still be when I have weed.


----------



## DelusionalLDN

Yeah man of course if there ain't shit else available I'll be hitting the resin. Why not?


----------



## General Bale

I don't smoke resin. It's no problem here to get some good weed.


----------



## 1337foryou

Resin doesent give me a headache and it absolutely rips me a new one when i smoke it. I dont like the way it tastes but u can always drink something to cover that up


----------



## rave23

just tried some resin from some roaches, and i will *not * (!!! BIG FUCKING EXCLAMATION MARK FUCK JUST ANOTHER SWEAR WORD TO ADD MORE MEANING FUCK) do that again.


----------



## effingcustie

i usually take resin hits from my bong after smoking a few bowls out of it, just because it's there, and in a bong its really not bad at all, and gets you pretty high.  if i just hold the lighter on for a few seconds after the bowl is catched resin in the slide heats up.  so i chose the first option


----------



## Peachslide

i don't mind doing it when I don't have any weed on hand


----------



## Don Luigi

See when I did this poll some time ago I picked option number one because around here, this is what cannabis resin is:






None of this pipe scraping stuff you're talking about.


----------



## mystery mister E

Back in high school, I used to get blocks of the stuff given to me all the time. This also was not pipe scrapings, but commercial stuff (origin unknown). 

In my opinion, resin is strong and nasty stuff. Not long after I started getting into resin, it killed all the pleasure in my THC highs.  Thereafter I started getting paranoia after even a tiny amount, not just on resin but weed as well. I started smoking a small amount of weed again recently (after about 10 years) and finally been able to get a mellow buzz again. 

But I still have to watch it, it's still a fine line until Mr Paranoia comes knockin


----------



## moonyham

mystery mister E said:
			
		

> Back in high school, I used to get blocks of the stuff given to me all the time. This also was not pipe scrapings, but commercial stuff (origin unknown).
> 
> In my opinion, resin is strong and nasty stuff. Not long after I started getting into resin, it killed all the pleasure in my THC highs.  Thereafter I started getting paranoia after even a tiny amount, not just on resin but weed as well. I started smoking a small amount of weed again recently (after about 10 years) and finally been able to get a mellow buzz again.
> 
> But I still have to watch it, it's still a fine line until Mr Paranoia comes knockin



Its all psychological man.. weed doesnt have to be like that. Just face your fears and youll see there non-existent, thus paranoi is gone. Its what i did and ive been great since.. no looking over my shoulder anymore!


----------



## nycrosshairs

^^ You can't really just will away the affects a foreign substance is gonna have on your brain.


----------



## Stickreid

nycrosshairs said:
			
		

> ^^ You can't really just will away the affects a foreign substance is gonna have on your brain.


I disagree.  it may make you paranoid but its easy to get over your fears and not be paranoid anymore.  

Also I just smoked some resin and im feelin a nice buzz


----------



## nycrosshairs

Fear is not part of reality (although when feeling fear it becomes very real and apart of you're life).  Chemicals can induce irrational fears into our psyche.  I don't see how any attempt to just will away the affects they are forcing you to experience due to a thorough effort on their part to change the chemical activity in the brain,  IMO.  

But of course theres always a few exceptions.


----------



## ttfunk

haven't smoked resin since i was about 17 and i'm 44 now.
we get ridiculous amounts of the finest herb 24/7 so i haven't needed to do anything like that to get high.
but hey nothing wrong with using whatcha got to get high.


----------



## Tbird921

Fuck resin of any kind swag or not, I have a bunch of resin rate now but refuse to smoke it, it's tastes/smells like shit is harsh and barely gets you high wants the point.


----------



## scattered_raver

Resin is just like the hot sister of bud...always there...but nothing ever happens until your really desperate


----------



## LevelE21

I just tried it for the first time out of my metal pipe (yeah ...I know metal pipe but its all i have). I'd have to say it was pretty str8. But like xenomaniac said, "only if I'm desperate."


----------



## S.M.F.G

aight... back in the day, certainly we had many a bowl of resin or "dregs" as we so elequently turmed them in those times... these days though i just cant do it, im in my mid 20's and havnt had dregbongs for at least 7 yrs now, i no i no i'l b the first in line 2 go down the trophy shop and buy me a freakin medal8) ..... health reasons motivate me most in saying resin isnt all that good but it does work so if u like it ...do it%)


----------



## TonyBalogna

I took a marble sized bit of resin out of my most used peice and rolled it in my keif box for about a month collecting as much golden goodness as would stick to it (chrondo resin mind you) then packed it in my binger with a glass screen at the bottom and before I knew it I was flyin' and my buddy had a panic attack and his girlfeind pissed her pants laughing to hard! I love smoking resin in a pinch! (Especially coated with some keif!) But resin alone isn't so bad. I always have smoke but you have to clean your smoking vessel sometimes or else one day your peice will drool black shit on you!


----------



## chizzorock

^^^^^ im down for that!

ive smoked bud for 8+ years
ive smoked resin for 8+ years
wet resin blows
waiting for it to dry when you have no bud, even worse


----------



## FISHTAIL

I save it up for awhile, till I have a huge resin ball and then cut a few pieces off and throw it in a bowl. I always do this with mids.


----------



## tekkeN

decent resin is the shit. Every couple of weeks I can pick up some nice clean crumbly pollen or resin, and its amazing. Dosen't get you as high like skunk (where a few pulls can have an effect) but after a smoke it gets you blazed in the special hash way. very relaxed and chilled, feels gooood %) 

now is the time to whip out the new internet slang for hashish.. _#ish!_


----------



## threelibras99

I'm never really that desperate to get high, but I guess if I had no weed it would def. be an option. I remember one time my boyfriend broke my favorite pipe into a few pieces and I scraped off all the resin from the inside. Atleast I got a pretty fat bowl of resin out of loosing my favorite pipe


----------



## lazydullard

the night before payday, me and my friends used to get our pieces together and freaking resin-hit them. hit 'em backwards and forwards and through the carb...

the smoke is thick and oily, and expands in your throat and lungs. it's way hotter, too, but that's only due to the required smoking technique.


----------



## Forbosis.

Saving resin for when you are out of weed is the best way to go.
Get you really high and there's usually no way you can smoke so much resin by yourself in one sitting.  So it goes a long way!


----------



## discopupils

I will smoke resin when I run out of bud, 
but sometimes I do just crave that dirty resin high even when I have perfectly good bud.


----------



## Spacedementia897

I only smoke resin if my friends and I are broke and need our money for other shit. We don't scrape our pipes and burbs much so when we do we get a shit load of resin. Last time we scraped my friends burb he said he hasn't in 2 years. We got enough resin to smoke for 4 days straight but by the second day 2 of my friends and I got sick of resin and couldn't smoke it anymore. My girlfriend smoked the rest of it eventually. The taste ruins everything for me. I can't eat or smoke cigs right after smoking a bowl of resin.


----------



## Hellman

Of course, since cannabis contains resin. I don't smoke that tar from my pipe.


----------



## Agnememnisia

I am currently smoking resin. I must say it's quite enjoyable. The gnarly taste, however, I could do without.


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

I dont think the resin gets me high. the sticky dens litter bud nuggets within a dirty pipe is in my opinion what gets you high. Erowid said something like 5
5 THC content so your smoking syems and leaves. Only a dro pipe is worth it becuz its more nuggets-

would anyone say this lil theory is plausible?

Based on what Erowid says I have to believe this. Or alternatively, \ the placebo effect makes sense cuz it just usually doesn't get me high. Tolerance is another alternative


----------



## Stardog

Resin works great for knife hits


----------



## fromthestars

Man are you kidding. I fiend for marijuana. I find it extremely difficult going to long without burning, and when my bud is gone...I would make love to Resin. yea..I capitalized her name...she is that special to me.


----------



## InTheZone614

to each their own,  but i think smoking resin is gross.....it just tastes nasty and doesn't get me high
just go buy some more damn weed wtf


----------



## Survival0200

In this certain Scandinavian country I'm living, it's a _de facto_ that the tar from your pipe shall also be smoken - even days after you've actually used the pipe. IMO, it's gross, but when the availability of weed is so-so, some people are ready to do desperate things to get high.

I personally wouldn't smoke the tar.


----------



## Dextro 2C

I absolutely love scraping the shit out of my pipes and collecting lots of bits of resiny goodness. Roll that shit up into a nice fat ball and smoke it. It gets me high as a kite. 

I don't see it as a 'desperate' attempt at getting high. It's good to clean your pipes every now and then so they still use easy. What to do with the resin you collected? SMOKE IT!


----------



## Iron_Fist

resin gives me nothing but a bad migrane


----------



## Avporx

ive smoked resin a few desperate times. ive actually gotten decently high on it, so i cant really knock it


----------



## Canis aureus

It smells so bad! Of course I have smokeed it, dozens of times.... but I hate it, not the high from it though...


----------



## Sssnake

sure resin doesnt taste all that great, but it still gets you high. so yes, i smoke it. when there's nothing else available.


----------



## Doctor-G

I will take a nice chunk of resin and plop it on a bowl of grass...I love the taste, and the extra strong buzz it delivers. Plus, it melts into the weed and makes it burn a little slower, which I also like.


----------



## SleepyCapone

Ive been known to smoke some resin hits, if need be.


----------



## KillerAtLarge

I usually like to clean out my bong and my bowl atleast once a month and save the resin to smoke for a rainy day.  It really comes in handy when you need a smoke and dont have any weed.


----------



## Doctor-G

I like everything about resin. The smell, the taste, the unique buzz


----------



## xpensivtaste

i used to smoke it rather than weed. my method of smoking was thru something called a shotty which made weed taste like shit and solid is cheaper.
i preffered it to be honest.


----------



## Doctor-G

MMMMMMM....RESIN


----------



## Bill

^Cool fucking picture there. And for resin, fuck yes I smoke it but only if i have no nugs.


----------



## MistaSmokalot

Doctor-G said:
			
		

> I like everything about resin. The smell, the taste, the unique buzz



in other words you like to smoke shit and feel like shit


----------



## Doctor-G

*Do you scrape your pipe?*

Do you scrape your pipe, or let the resin build up inside it? Do you have tools specifcally for pipe scraping?


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

When I used to smoke I would just throw out the pipe residue and just clean the glass with rubbing alcohol and salt, let it soak/shake it up, and rinse it all clean with water.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I don't clean my pipe that often, but then again I don't smoke that often.  If a lot of black resin has built up then I put the pipe in isopropanol and and add a little salt and shake it up.  If there is still resin then I get a Q-tip and dip that in isopropanol and rub that wherever the resin is to get it off, and then finally i wash it in water.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Calm down dude ^ ^

And this thread should be closed imo, I think we have heard enough people saying they smoke resin and it sort of sucks or they dont and the shit really fucking sucks. Dont ya think?


----------



## Doctor-G

MistaSmokalot said:
			
		

> in other words you like to smoke shit and feel like shit



As much as I would like to tell you to go fuck yourself, I will simply say this: Resin is good for a concentrated high. Being blazed does not='feeling like shit', not for me. I consider cigarettes 'shit' that make me 'feel like shit', but I don't tell people they're assholes for smoking them. Same goes for alcohol and pharmeceuticals. I don't like salmon either, imagine that.

Resin is concentrated THC, nuthin wrong with it.


----------



## Echo_419

a buddy of mine just lets it sit in a cup of nail polish remover for a day or so, it comes out looking brand new. Then he just rinses it really well. When you do it right, it won't taste or smell like the nail polish remover.


----------



## plutoniumboss

When I have weed, I let the resin build up (until it clogs, then a few resin hits and a toothpick to open it up,) then when I run out I have something to hold me over.


----------



## zigzag| dta

ugh resin is fucking sick.

clean that shit out with alcohol and salt.

then run some water through it.

good as new



no one should be smoking res..... fucking sick


----------



## aftershocknrock

i like a bit of pollom now and again but never soap bar wouldnt fuckin touch the stuff with a double decker bus but yeah unless your in amsterdam it's a bit ropey quality wise gettin resin


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

zigzag| dta said:
			
		

> ugh resin is fucking sick.
> 
> clean that shit out with alcohol and salt.
> 
> then run some water through it.
> 
> good as new
> 
> 
> 
> no one should be smoking res..... fucking sick


QFT FTW.


----------



## bud pipe

ofcourse its black gold


----------



## Geist89

Smoking resin is fucking nasty, gets you high for a period of about 15 minutes, and leaves you with a nagging headache afterward.  I just soak my piece in 99% isopropanol overnight and then rinse it thoroughly with water and it looks brand new.

It's worth it when you have a custom $300 piece of glass; you don't want it getting all uglied-up by that nasty resin.  That, plus a clean piece of glass is a lot more enjoyable to hit off of than a dirty one.


----------



## plutoniumboss

Oh look at you Mr. High Roller. I got a $300 glass piece. SOME of us are dirt poor, can't afford a dime bag.

OK, I'm not dissing you, but I haven't smoked in like a week, and I'm starting to lose it. I need a job, but it's hard to GET ONE when you have a socially debilitating mental condition. I would _literally_ beat someone down and _take_ their job if I could, not because I'm selfish, but because I am ready to snap. This sucks like a supermassive black hole.


----------



## ganja_man

i did in my first days of smoking, that it was hard to have money or weed..


----------



## acid_staind

*always*

i love my little swiss army knife.  its great for cleaning metal pipes.




for my glass pipe i boil it in water until all the resin falls out and i can see through it. usually about 15 mins.

i'm so lazy i wait until my pipe is so clogged with resin i can  no longer puff on it, or whenever i run outta weed. but luckily that don't happen very much.


----------



## Geist89

plutoniumboss said:
			
		

> Oh look at you Mr. High Roller. I got a $300 glass piece. SOME of us are dirt poor, can't afford a dime bag.
> 
> OK, I'm not dissing you, but I haven't smoked in like a week, and I'm starting to lose it. I need a job, but it's hard to GET ONE when you have a socially debilitating mental condition. I would _literally_ beat someone down and _take_ their job if I could, not because I'm selfish, but because I am ready to snap. This sucks like a supermassive black hole.


You should probably not be using any type of drug (outside of ones prescribed by a doctor) if you have a debilitating mental condition.


----------



## plutoniumboss

I have a social disorder (Aperger's,) not schizophrenia. In an ideal world, no one would take drugs. But this isn't heaven, it's earth. I'm not stupid or lazy (far from it,) I just have difficulties in communication with people I'm not familiar with. My situation is kind of a catch-22 right now, but like everything it shall come to an end. I would never do something that I didn't think was a good idea, and though everyone makes mistakes, I try not to. And when I do, I learn not to do it again.

Yes resin is nasty and messy, but it will get you baked. It's not like weed, it's not an in-your-face buzz, it's a really "low" calming feeling. It can make you pretty tired.

Also, don't boil glass. The risk of weaking your piece or causing thermal expansion cracks\breaks is not worth it. 99% isopropyl and salt work GREAT if you don't want to scrape it, and even if you do scrape it, you can use it to get your piece squeaky clean. Like march-through-Customs clean.


----------



## brainslookfunny

> Smoking resin is fucking nasty, gets you high for a period of about 15 minutes, and leaves you with a nagging headache afterward.



Lol you mean that's what resin does to _you_.

I smoke bomb in my pipe and when I smoke the resin from it, it gets me high as fuck and never gives me a headache. Does the job just as well as weed for me, it just tastes a whole hell of alot nastier.

And let's look at this whole tar / carcinogens thing relatively. Sure, we can all agree smoking resin is much worse for you than smoking cannabis... but how much worse could it really be? Twice as bad? Three times as bad maybe? So if smoking one bowl of resin is equal to three bowls of weed, and I plan to smoke at least a million more bowls before I die.. I don't think that slight increase in tars is gonna make much difference.

As for tools to scrape my pipe, I use the end of a coat hanger, a pair of scissors and a butter knife as a double scraper / pallet

I just hit it when I've got no bud and no chance of getting any bud and I feel like smoking



> no one should be smoking res..... fucking sick



meh... Well actually I guess I agree with you here, weed should be so plentiful that I'd never need to consider an alternative!


----------



## LOLPKPOW

Why you gotta hate on the resin smokers? I know bomb is better but damn we ain't ballers.


----------



## plutoniumboss

Second that. Unless you're fucking rich, why waste perfectly smokable resin? And if you ARE rich, why not donate it to the less fortunate?


----------



## Doctor-G

Third that^^


----------



## fizzacyst

plutoniumboss said:
			
		

> Second that. Unless you're fucking rich, why waste perfectly smokable resin? And if you ARE rich, why not donate it to the less fortunate?



I can only imagine the looks on the faces of "the less fortunate" as I try to hand them a gooey wad composed of all the partially combusted (carcinogens) solid plant matter remnants held together by pre-smoked tars and lipid/wax material from the once-usable bud.

Its probably the same look I'd get if I dug around in the public ashtrays and separated out bits of crusty black tobacco mixed with sticky tar-laden bits jammed up against the inside of the filter, dropped it all in a bag, and handed it to them in a bag with a packet of papers thats weren't up to par... ones that had maybe had a beer spilled on them and dried back out or something.

"Here sir, I thought you could use this."

Yeah, that look.

Once in a blue moon someone will stop me from tossing out a roach/spent joint, so they can save it for later. I'm always kind of taken aback by that... its like I'm torn bewtween feeling bad for them and being extremely disgusted. It seems so very desperate and sad. They are rolled with a cardboard roach in them, so the leftover bit really isn't very much, and smoking it in a pipe is like making out with an ashtray. Its absolutely disgusting.. and act like I'm completely stuck up for not wanting to save it. They are generally all really desperate people though (by all definitions of the word... and always the extreme negative stereotype of the cannabis smoker).


----------



## brainslookfunny

> It seems so very desperate and sad.



Did you ever consider that some people just don't find smoking roach / resin all that unpleasant?



> and act like I'm completely stuck up for not wanting to save it



I notice you take offense if someone thinks you're stuck up for throwing it out. That should make it easy for you to understand why we take offense when someone thinks we're "desperate and sad" for wanting to save it. See what I mean jellybean?


----------



## Doctor-G

^^There's nothing wrong with smoking resin. It is a good deal more potent in terms of THC concentration than weed, and I happen to enjoy the taste.

If it's desperate and sad you're looking for, there are many threads about 'plugging' over in the Other Drugs forum


----------



## Geist89

I wonder if using the isopropanol soak method and letting it evaporate, then scraping up and balling up the remains would be smokable...  In that case, I'd be happy to give away my trash to the "less fortunate" lol


----------



## Nodle

Yeah i have a $5 metal 4 piece pipe that i scrape with a pointed screwdriver. Resin sure does taste nasty but yea it gets you pretty baked i usually smoke at night if i have no weed because it tends to make me more "stoned" than "high".


----------



## chucktownbrown

i don't scrape my pipe.
i let it collect, and then take rez hits from it, only when i have no weed.
if it begins to get clogged, i'll make sure i can hit it.
as for the person that said they boil their piece for 15 minutes... i call bullshit


----------



## zigzag| dta

Geist89 said:
			
		

> I wonder if using the isopropanol soak method and letting it evaporate, then scraping up and balling up the remains would be smokable...  In that case, I'd be happy to give away my trash to the "less fortunate" lol




yes it is possible.


----------



## zigzag| dta

though IMHO not advisable.


still gross


----------



## Zubi420

get a nice sticky black lump of resin, almost as potent as good hash. It usually has very indica effects though regardless of the weed it came from. In fact its probably indistinguishable from hand rubbed charas hash.


----------



## gem1n167

I scrape it every once in awhile so that I'm smoking herb and not the resin inside.  I like the taste better without all the resin buildup.  
Don't really smoke the res to get high ever anymore like I used to when I was younger.


----------



## Jordan W

hahaha oddly enough i run into this thread as i am packing up a bowl of resin now...i broke my trusty "brown and white spoon" (RIP) just a couple days ago after smoking out of it daily/semi daily for 2 years..never ever cleaned it. i couldnt BELIEVE how much resin was in it! i packed a good bit of it into a bong earlier and got pretty rocked for a while, i'm doin it again right now to help go to sleep. of course, desperate times call for desperate measures, as someone stated! 

EDIT: ah forgot to mention, smoking resin out of a bong really doesn't seem to be as bad as smoking it straight out of a pipe. i seem to get a lot less of that nasty butane yucky taste and HUGE hits. marijuana....the gift that keeps on giving ;-)


----------



## Geist89

Zubi420 said:
			
		

> get a nice sticky black lump of resin, almost as potent as good hash. It usually has very indica effects though regardless of the weed it came from. In fact its probably indistinguishable from hand rubbed charas hash.


You apparently haven't had any of the delicious variations of hash produced by some of my friends in NorCal.  hehe


----------



## sunshinefix

I clean my pipe with rubbing alcohol compulsively. I like that clean taste.


----------



## fizzacyst

brainslookfunny said:
			
		

> ...
> I notice you take offense if someone thinks you're stuck up for throwing it out. That should make it easy for you to understand why we take offense when someone thinks we're "desperate and sad" for wanting to save it. See what I mean jellybean?




Nah, I don't come anywhere near close to taking offense. If I were offended that easily, I don't know how I'd be able to operate in society. lol. So no, I don't really see what you mean. I couldn't care less if someone thinks I'm stuck up or anything else.. I just hate getting a lecture for "wasting perfectly good weed", when I toss out the charred remnants of a joint with like 100mg of tar and ash in it.

I just think its gross/sad. I mean, if you ENJOY smoking that stuff.. well, thats your thing. I just have a hard time seeing how that can't be far, far, far more unhealthy than using cannabis that hasn't been presmoked.


----------



## brainslookfunny

all i meant is that you dont think it's true when people say you're stuck up, i didnt mean like seriously offended

and all im saying is i dont think its true when someone says my simple act of smoking the end of a joint or resin is sad and desperate

yeh its lower quality especially the resin but whatever different opinions


----------



## LostInTransmission

Geist89 said:
			
		

> I wonder if using the isopropanol soak method and letting it evaporate, then scraping up and balling up the remains would be smokable...  In that case, I'd be happy to give away my trash to the "less fortunate" lol



Yep.  I use methylated spirits instead of iso, when I'm out of weed and have no prospect of more for a while.  Round up all the bong stems, cones, pipes and other bits and pieces that are lying around, give them a damn good soak, then evaporate the meths on the stove with a fan over it (Welcome to the disclaimer, that's right, the disclaimer! This 'Merican apple-pie...etc: Don't do this, you'll blow yourself up).  
So yeah, send your trash this way!

Proudly pathetic and sad-
LiT


----------



## Licence to Pill

Haha! Awesome thread.

I love smoking pot, but i rarely buy it since i have so little self-control. This means my pipe is always clean inside.

Nope, i'm definately not above scraping my pipe for resin. It's good to see i'm not alone.


----------



## Doctor-G

^^Bong resin can get nasty. Resin from a normal pipe is much more palatable.


----------



## fizzacyst

brainslookfunny said:
			
		

> all i meant is that you dont think it's true when people say you're stuck up, i didnt mean like seriously offended
> 
> and all im saying is i dont think its true when someone says my simple act of smoking the end of a joint or resin is sad and desperate
> 
> yeh its lower quality especially the resin but whatever different opinions




oh, for sure, to each his own. i've never gotten in anyone's face about smoking the stuff, except for friends, but thats always in good humor.


----------



## Srdopeman

resin is nasty and really harsh on your lungs. if i cant find bud for more then 3 or 4 days i might consider taking a few rips. but usually i always i have pot so its fine. rez is more like trickin yourself to thinkn there is actually any THC in it lol.


----------



## Srdopeman

plutoniumboss said:
			
		

> Oh look at you Mr. High Roller. I got a $300 glass piece. SOME of us are dirt poor, can't afford a dime bag.
> 
> OK, I'm not dissing you, but I haven't smoked in like a week, and I'm starting to lose it. I need a job, but it's hard to GET ONE when you have a socially debilitating mental condition. I would _literally_ beat someone down and _take_ their job if I could, not because I'm selfish, but because I am ready to snap. This sucks like a supermassive black hole.




damn dude, you shouldnt be that worked up over some weed...


----------



## okeet

Its all about cleaning your glass pieces with 91 or 99% ISO and keeping the remaining liquid in a glass dish under a fan to reduce into a tar, that can then be rolled into a nice little ball and kept for future use.
Also mixes well with 'stem hash' (soaking ground stems in ISO) into a somewhat quality product(for what it is).


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

THC is THC


----------



## acid_staind

just got done boiling my pipe. 

it sucks having no weed. but this still gets me pretty ripped though.


----------



## ugly

Stem hash? That sounds great. I always have a baggie of stems hanging around. I'm going to do a search for that right now. Thanks.


----------



## acid_staind

chucktownbrown said:
			
		

> as for the person that said they boil their piece for 15 minutes... i call bullshit



ok maybe i should reword that. my pipe is in the pan for about 15 mins, its not boiling the whole time cause it takes a few minutes to heat up to that point.

if there is a big risk in your pipe cracking from boiling then don't do it. but i've boiled mine numerous times with no problems. 

check this post for a picture of the results of my most recent clean.( my post is towards the bottom of the page) 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=126098&page=20

i have no reason to bullshit, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## flying furthur

for me it's not a matter of not having enough money for weed.  i like keeping resin there because there have been so many times where i want to smoke but i can't because of unfortunate situations (dealers out of town, everybody's out, way too late to call somebody).  but with my resin handy there's always a plan b


----------



## mumbles7

I clean my piece with alcohol so there isn't really much resin to be had, and I'm not a fan of it either.


----------



## whatme worry?

Of course you smoke the resin. If its between being sober and waiting for your dealer to pick up and getting kinda high or even a head change, Im down. Plus give me something to do while im watching HBO


----------



## Painiac512

*Cascade*

Durable plastic bongs and not-so-delicate glass pieces can be thrown in the dishwasher with GREAT results.  Just make sure you use Cascade Complete.  I dunno what's in that stuff, but it has never failed to impress.

Or loan me the piece and I'll clean it my way...and I guarantee results


----------



## drugsarentcheap

if your looking to smoke res, not that i would advise it (but if you really are in a pinch)
just get a cheap glass pipe for $10 and use it till its totaly caked with rez and cloged, just brake it and tada!


----------



## IncorrigibleHulk

When the bud is out, I turn to resin.


----------



## Drock5723

Same here...No bud = resin


----------



## bongzilla420

i throw resin away


----------



## lawlz4life

I've done it when desperate, but it's probably one of the worst things you could ever possibly put in your lungs.


----------



## Sraet

I clean my bowl 
once every couple of weeks 
and I will smoke my resin. 
My fiance hates it.
So I wait to pack it with real stuff,
when he is around.


----------



## Harumscxarum

acid_staind said:
			
		

> just got done boiling my pipe.
> 
> it sucks having no weed. but this still gets me pretty ripped though.




how'd you do that?


----------



## Soul Rebel

I find no shame in blazing resin when no weed is available


----------



## Psych0

smokin resin right now. LOL out of my sexy Zong (offical wit dog tags. not those bullshit wannabe zongs)


----------



## vectra

no fuck dat.. only budsss


----------



## Beardhomestead

I smoked resin right now, that shits bomb


----------



## skeeter8764

I scrape my bowl after about every half oz I would say. Use a paper and unfold the corners. You can also make hash oil out of your resin and smoke it out of a vaporizer, which i never do because it is just time consuming.


----------



## stonedandrolling89

Hell, I've always smoked resin whenever I cleaned my pieces. I actually just had to clean my one hitter just now and pushed out a cylinder of resin about an inch and a half long. I'd never cleaned a bat like that before, and it completely freaked me out to see the resin come out in that perfect of a cylindrical shape. 

Anyway. I smoked it. Then I smoked a bowl of orange kush.

Now, now I'm baked.

So yes, I smoke yes. Especially when I'm out of ganj/when my pipe needs to be cleaned.


Edit:
What's wrong with this sentence? : "So yes, I smoke yes."

Silly stoner, smoking yes.


----------



## Kinsela

I haven't yet and don't really want/plan to but I guess that day might come


----------



## Harrisboy42

I chose "I'll smoke resin occasionally, but only if there is nother cannabis available", even though I've never smoked it. If it was available to me then I would, though I smoke joints so I can't really re-use it.


----------



## Ale[XTC]

Personally I smoke resin when I'm out of pot.
Out of marijuana or resin, the resin gets you higher (1 gram of pot versus 1 gram of resin).

The resin has all the THC in it. SMOKE IT! :D


----------



## XAoPillz

i havnt smoked resin in like 5 years...i gag at the taste of it alone....only quality shit for me these days.


----------



## Zalyen

Call me a tree hugger but i believe in recycling, only as a last resort however.


----------



## My.Suicide

if by resin you mean crack.


----------



## pychoticimagery

I scrape resin out of my pip after about an ounce of dank shit( mostly og kush or gdp) goes through it and get a huge ball. that ball will usaully get me and my bro super blow a good 2 or 3 times. its the best when ur out of everything.


----------



## JahRed24x

I'll smoke resin if im out of bud and can't find any and am desperate to get stoned. and i 99% of the time smoke only dank.


----------



## Cambong

i smoke resin, but only after i run out of bud hahah. the weed in australia is 50 times better than most of the weed in the world so the resin i smoke is very potent. it tastes like shit and gives a mild headache due to the ash and other crap in it. but rest assured it gets you ripped. furthermore, when it seems you have nothing to smoke but somehow find a good cone of res, its real satisfying ahah. peace


----------



## Dkush420

they do call it pipe gold.


----------



## tekkeN

good hash is amazing, we can get it every month or two, black 'Temple Ball' type stuff and standard morrocan blond. I love em both, the black stuff gets you really stoned, but the blond is more of a chill.. having some nice green and the blond is great :D never ever smoke the shitty sputnik/soapbar crap, that stuff'l kill ya!


----------



## EducatedMandy

yes, i am right now, but... only because im skint.. it tastes like shit


----------



## Zalyen

My current living situation cause me to cut down my selection of pieces. Right now im smokin hard on my glass blunt, which as far as im concerned is one of the greatest invention mankind has ever devised, however its very narrow and clogs easily and as frustrating as that may be it is a steady source of free smokables.


----------



## Max Power

I live in Soviet Russia so resin smokes ME!


----------



## coelophysis

There's always a time when the resin calls my name.


----------



## Liltoker

When i gots no weed i scrape for resin, i normally let it dry and break it into smaller pieces, helps it burn quickier that way. I love how u get so much smoke from resin, it just keeps burning and burning


----------



## lungcake

eh, i've only smoked resin once and it wasn't really worth it. i dunno.


----------



## Too many doses

I wont smoke resin, there is no difference from dank to schwagg resin IMO.


----------



## pillpoppinanimal82

ugh that shit tastes metallic even from good tress, waste of effort scraping it all out and getting on your hands and ish, I'd rather just drive to the hood for a dime..nah mean?


----------



## Xevro

wtf, can you be so desperate. 

for me its nevar. id take meth b4 that =P


----------



## Too many doses

No way no how. Having resin is equal to being out of bud. I also dont draw a distinction between dank and shwagg resin, there is thc in buds not resin.


----------



## Jakeperson

There's worse things than resin.
But there's better.

Works quite well when you mix a bit of resin on top of your cone though!


----------



## kzorro

Jakeperson said:
			
		

> There's worse things than resin.



Yeah, like being sober... I only smoke if I'm dying to get high and there's no other way I can get high


----------



## 182

4 years ago resin was all you could get where I live, you were lucky to get hold of skunk. Nowadays I couldn't get resin even if I wanted too, everyone always has skunk.

You can get amazing resin in Amsterdam, its better than most of the skunk they have!


----------



## AdamSkoda

I've gotten pretty used to resin, yeah it tastes bad, but something like that won't interfere with a pothead like me haha. It actually gets me higher than weed itself, but I heard that resin is pretty bad for you compared to smoking weed. I'm NOT saying smoking weed is bad, just thought I'd put that out there. But my friend and I did some research and basically resin is just the THC and a tar left behind from the marijuana itself. 

But nonetheless, I'll smoke the hell out of it but I only really do it at the end of every month when I clean out my bowl from smoking. Then at the first of the next month, I just start the process over again


----------



## hebb22

I hate doing it because it tastes like shit and gives me a head ache nearly every time I attempt to. I would rather not smoke then smoke resin


----------



## jamaica0535

lately ive been cleaning my pipes with alcohol, evaporating it off, scraping and smoking that.... its easiest to smoke just rolled with some tobacco...


----------



## jivepepper

jamaica0535 said:
			
		

> lately ive been cleaning my pipes with alcohol, evaporating it off, scraping and smoking that.... its easiest to smoke just rolled with some tobacco...




I quit smoking cigs about 8 years ago, and now I'm even scared to smoke a blunt.


----------



## toomuchpain

yes i smoke resin when i have to
one thing among a few that i dislike is that its too damn messy


----------



## Ampd1

i love the feeling of having a pipe filled with resins when im out of bud.
scraping it out rolling it into a ball and taking a nice hit =]


----------



## the_ketaman

There is a guy around my area that goes from house to house scraping the hose or stem for whatever resin he can get out of the bong or pipe, everyone looks down on him and its one of the saddest things ive ever seen although its disgusting IMO, the worst bit is when he wants to shake your hand with the most feral looking hands ever you just have to kinda walk away before he comes to you.


----------



## Shambles

You mean people actually _don't_ smoke that stuff?!?

You really don't know what you're missing, folks .


----------



## the_ketaman

If your talking about the stuff that builds up in the stem of your bong then it is truely foul and does not get me stoned or high and if it does it comes along with a headache and a bad cough. This stuff reminds me of homeless people and it smells and is just not right. Its downright wrong.

If your talking about hash then I have been mistaken and hash is good stuff.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## chizzorock

bong stem resin, and dry pipe resin are two completely different types of resin IMO

i dislike bong stem resin, but enjoy all the other types!


----------



## Shambles

Leftover bong/pipe goo is just lovely.

Or maybe I'm just dirty and wrong inside....


----------



## <Third_Eye_Lasik>

chizzorock said:
			
		

> bong stem resin, and dry pipe resin are two completely different types of resin IMO
> 
> i dislike bong stem resin, but enjoy all the other types!






Agreed.


----------



## acid_staind

Shambles said:
			
		

> Leftover bong/pipe goo is just lovely.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just dirty and wrong inside....




no sir, you are definitely not wrong inside. bong resin imo is the best resin to smoke.




			
				the_ketaman said:
			
		

> This stuff reminds me of homeless people and it smells and is just not right. Its downright wrong.




its to bad you have that opinion, there is worse things a person could do to get high.


----------



## miasma

Not worth it for me. I'd rather wait until I got some more bud.


----------



## PorkChopSandwiches

With a mixture of a half dozen strains all gooey in the pipe, hell yeah...


----------



## wizzardofozzy

thc is the same as green if you do it right and dont do more than u need,if wet wrap with paper and puff until firm,stir and enjoy,or when youre low mix res with mary,that works best


----------



## xxi135

I've gotten super high off of resin


----------



## Indykid Vago

resin is probably the #1 reason i smoke out of straight pipes and bongs


----------



## jimmyblaze1

EW - FUCK NO...how trampish can you get...not to mention desperate.


----------



## WT2 Sampson

i only do a resin hit right before i pack the first bowl


----------



## the_ketaman

jimmyblaze1 said:
			
		

> EW - FUCK NO...how trampish can you get...not to mention desperate.



Thankyou! At least theres one person that agrees with me.

But I guess you guys are lucky in a way if you can get high off it and you actually like it, good for you I guess.


----------



## MinaLoy1124

Fuck yeah I'll smoke resin...but only if Im out of weed...in my college days, I roomed with one of the only dealers in the dorms. We had 5 or 6 pieces and smoked all day every day because we delt so much weed. We scraped our pieces often and roll the resin in the kiff and shake that was left over from our bags...do that over and over till we had a nice big ball and then smoke that on the rare occasion we were dry. Damn good high IDK why people are so uptight about it!


----------



## oohcow

dude i'll smoke resin even if there is weed to smoke. 
Don't give a fuck!!!

Resin burns so fucking slow, and gets me so ripped its redik.

even if i had unlimited dro dro i'd still scrap some resin and roll it in kief for some fucking insane balls of high.


----------



## DXM101

^^ yea same w/ me but it does give a nice high


----------



## gurner126

yep, i do it. 
come on, when youve smoked all youve got. its still 3days til pay day and your completely dry. your high but not where you wanna be. you fucking do it.

maybe it'd be a diff decision if i was straight though.


----------



## sumo

Since only 15% of weed smokers never smoke resin I will post my preference again. I have not smoked resin in three years which coincidentally is the same length of time I have been growing. I also don't buy weed and usually throw my roaches away. I usually pass up pipes or joints if being passed around. Sort of like I don't suck off of other peoples beers.


----------



## PsiLura

if theres no green,
im scraping


----------



## acidicweed_69

ive never ever done it and i smoke quite regulalry... yuck lol no offence 2 those who do it but ide rather wait to get on some nice juciy buds


----------



## Bjorne

Yeah sure I do, but only when I'm desperate/poor.


----------



## Too many doses

How would it get you high the THC is either wasted or inhaled it is not a resin a better name is TAR, this gunky shit is horrible and if you call a headache a high then this is your ticket to get BLAZED for free. If its to good to be true.....


----------



## phatass

Good afgan or nepalese hasj that you roll into a worm then roll your joint with the sring of hasj is fucking nice... but soapbar hash is just dirty and tastes nasty... but i think i prefer the high of a good hash to that of a good weed cause i find hash chills me out more and i get less anxiety...


----------



## phatass

ohk... cause hash is refered to here as resin, maybe "residue" would be more appropriate... i dunno... but i get it now  thx


----------



## Fuzati

phatass said:


> ohk... cause hash is refered to here as resin,



In my country too... You're from Europe as well?


----------



## Oxycontin80s

I'm always down to smoke resin. I think sometimes depending on what it all is you get more ripped from smoking resin vs some types of bud.


----------



## poundinG FISts

You would have to generate enough resin over a long period of time, to get high. I wouldn't think it would be worth my time...


----------



## SuperJoint

of coarse i smoke resin, it would be a waste of getting stoned if i didnt


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

Yeah I smoke resin pretty often. Not something I like to admt though.


----------



## Analgesics

back in the day when we were low on money... we resorted to scraping the 'ol pipes


----------



## hendrix_420

I smoke my weed, when im alone, out of a pipe. So before i put that pipe away i take a few resin hits no matter how high i am. It just makes my high better. I had a friend who wouldnt smoke it and when ever he scraped his pieces he gave me the res ball and i would just smoke on it all day. I love resin, thats me, i know alot of people who disagree.


----------



## phatass

Fuzati said:


> In my country too... You're from Europe as well?



yup:D represente! Yvelines style mon pote!!!


----------



## malade_mental

héhé, salut a vous phatass et fuzati!

I've never smoked that, never heard of doing that thing! Maybe with a pipe only used with weed...


----------



## xxkcxx

Oy, my best friend will hit the damn pipe trying to smoke the resin after ever bowl.  Doesn't get that that isn't how it works and she is just hitting glass.

But yeah, I smoke the resin when I'm out of weed.


----------



## malade_mental

AK911dog said:


> I don't see why everyone's so anti-resin, just take your hit like a man :D If you're inhaling properly it shouldn't spend too much time on your taste buds  THC is THC.



How are you sure that there is no unhealthy things into resin?


----------



## hendrix_420

xxkcxx said:


> Oy, my best friend will hit the damn pipe trying to smoke the resin after ever bowl.  Doesn't get that that isn't how it works and she is just hitting glass.
> 
> But yeah, I smoke the resin when I'm out of weed.


That depends on how caked your pipe is.


----------



## mellowfellow420

it aint that bad....after smoking bout 100 bucks worth of weed out of my chillum (over like a month) i scrape that golden brown smelly shit and get high as hell...its not that bad if its not like out of an old moldy asscrack pipe...

i dont mind it that much


----------



## malade_mental

So, smoke resin, but only when it comes from a pipe (no bong), and used with weed only?


----------



## D's

Yeh if its good and sticky!! ill clean out my dank only bowl and throw that swhit on some mids or schwag and get lit!! last for ever to!


----------



## xxkcxx

hendrix_420 said:


> That depends on how caked your pipe is.



I know, what I meant is she will try to hit the resin after every bowl smoked, thereby not allowing any resin to build up and therefore hitting glass.


----------



## hendrix_420

xxkcxx said:


> I know, what I meant is she will try to hit the resin after every bowl smoked, thereby not allowing any resin to build up and therefore hitting glass.


You should let her know it needs to build up.


----------



## xxkcxx

hendrix_420 said:


> You should let her know it needs to build up.



Her brother and I tell her every time but when this chick wants drugs she doesn't really listen to reason.

It basically works like a placebo effect for her.


It is annoying though because while I was living with them we were sharing a bowl and that meant there was never any resin when her bro or I needed a hit and were dried up.


----------



## hendrix_420

xxkcxx said:


> Her brother and I tell her every time but when this chick wants drugs she doesn't really listen to reason.
> 
> It basically works like a placebo effect for her.
> 
> 
> It is annoying though because while I was living with them we were sharing a bowl and that meant there was never any resin when her bro or I needed a hit and were dried up.


Thats bullshit. i would make her get her own bowl. There wouldnt be no family bowl if i was their, lol.


----------



## xxkcxx

hendrix_420 said:


> Thats bullshit. i would make her get her own bowl. There wouldnt be no family bowl if i was their, lol.



Ha...well that leads to the other problem that her brother breaks the bowls all the time by dropping them while nodding (we do smack too) or putting them down improperly and letting them roll off the table.

No lie, he once broke his bowl, the next day bought a new one which he promptly broke that night and then borrowed mine which he dropped and broke a few hours later.

We had to do foilies for like a week.

Apperantly their family has weed issues.  As I am not blood related, I was the only one who knew how to toke properly.


----------



## hendrix_420

xxkcxx said:


> Ha...well that leads to the other problem that her brother breaks the bowls all the time by dropping them while nodding (we do smack too) or putting them down improperly and letting them roll off the table.
> 
> No lie, he once broke his bowl, the next day bought a new one which he promptly broke that night and then borrowed mine which he dropped and broke a few hours later.
> 
> We had to do foilies for like a week.
> 
> Apperantly their family has weed issues.  As I am not blood related, I was the only one who knew how to toke properly.


I have a friend thats like that. Everytime he gets a nice piece all of us sigh because we know its going to be broken within a week.


----------



## bawngboy

resins for fiends


----------



## malade_mental

xxkcxx said:


> Ha...well that leads to the other problem that her brother breaks the bowls all the time by dropping them while nodding (we do smack too) or putting them down improperly and letting them roll off the table.
> 
> No lie, he once broke his bowl, the next day bought a new one which he promptly broke that night and then borrowed mine which he dropped and broke a few hours later.
> 
> We had to do foilies for like a week.
> 
> Apperantly their family has weed issues.  As I am not blood related, I was the only one who knew how to toke properly.



!!!!!!
Wow! I have a suggestion, buy him an acrylic bong or a wood bong with a metal bowl! (i do it since long time, it's good for the days i am too stone and when i accidently make fall the bong.... 

And why do she smoke the resin just after a bowl? She finds she's not enough stone?


----------



## OEandricearoni

Splatt said:


> Actually I doubt resin contaions much THC at all.  I think it would be mostly plant tar/ash, and cannaibol and other pseudoactive cannabinoids.  It is pretty frigging bad.  Yeah.. I do it very occaisonally.. And I mean if Im that desperate and cant get on anywhere.  I might smoke pull throughs.. sometimes theres tiny little bits of green in the bong water.




it def. contains THC.


----------



## inorbit

the problem with what you call resin...... ie hash  is the quality...... fine afghani or charas for me any time, beets the hell out of all this skunk type rubbish


----------



## hendrix_420

bawngboy said:


> resins for fiends


Lol. Thats what my old dealer thought. If it wasnt for that i wouldnt love resin the way i do today.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

For me it has nothing to do with desperation...sometimes the bowl gets kinda clogged with goopy sticky resin, so I scrape it to the bottom and smoke it. It doesn't taste bad, it gets me high, and it's already there so why not?

If I'm out of weed I just don't smoke.


----------



## muie

Only if im desperate and I hate to say that it's been happening more often than it should. I like to smoke hash on the other hand but this resin doesn't get you pretty much anything other than smoke in your lungs, although when I didn't smoke weed that much and that often it felt like it got me much higher than it does now. 

Now I hardly even feel the resin and it just makes me cough and gives me an irritated throath.


----------



## hendrix_420

muie said:


> Only if im desperate and I hate to say that it's been happening more often than it should. I like to smoke hash on the other hand but this resin doesn't get you pretty much anything other than smoke in your lungs, although when I didn't smoke weed that much and that often it felt like it got me much higher than it does now.
> 
> Now I hardly even feel the resin and it just makes me cough and gives me an irritated throath.


Do you smoke res balls or just hit an empty pipe (no weed) thats has resin in it?


----------



## cvillian

I don't smoke anymore but my vote was

_I'll smoke resin without hesitation, but only if no other cannabis else is available_


----------



## Don Quixote

Clean out my dirty assed pipe occasionally, and have the resin first with a little bit of spin, then have my chop afterward :D
Thanks for reminding me too, the other day i was inhaling dirty dirty chunks of black goop that tasted like beef blade steak cooked to a crisp on an uncleaned barbecue :S

This is my new, 5in pipe too, so i'm anticipating a nasty ball of it, where my 1in got me quite a bit, this one shall be paydirt


----------



## Fuzati

AK911dog said:


> That's a risk most are willing to take, and with water filtration it's usually significantly reduced, but not always. A valid point m'lady



Contrary to popular belief, water doesn't filter shit, it just cool the water down.


----------



## Dark Ambience

I commented here that resin isnt too bad.. but since then, ive changed my mind.

Resin is disgusting, particulary if you have been smoking tobacco mixed with ur mull... gross gross gross.

It has to be dire straights people..


----------



## Crow九

My wooden pipe gets thick with resin all the time, it's kind of a waste not to use it. I actually don't mind the taste either, except the aftertaste the gas lighter leaves in your mouth. The high is a little shorter but it's not bad.


----------



## Blador

I've never collected resin, but I always smoke my empty metal pipe when I'm out of herb because I know it's got resin inside. It's funny to smoke from an apparently empty pipe and then blow out a lot of smoke.

And how could resin be nasty, it's basically just condensed smoke. It's probably less harmful than smoking actual plants because the gases and volatile substances will be gone. But yeah, the light butane aftertaste is kind of bad, I hope I'm not inhaling much butane.

btw, what a long fruitful discussion...


----------



## N.Z.Duckman

I dont smoke resin but the worst part of it is the smell.... the bowl for my Gear bong always smells like ass because it collects res so well. I hate the stuff...


----------



## ibotken

dude resin gets me high i dont care what no one says


----------



## JahRed24x

DO i SMOKE ganja poop stains? i think not, i stay to the natural sticky icky ganja, and i stay high and feeling irie all day.


----------



## Danashae

The thought of smoking resin is making me sick.


----------



## satricion

I smoked resin on the weekend because I had no other weed and haven't had any buds for like a month because my dealer hasn't had shit for ages.

Since I cut my hair and started looking vaguely respectable I can't find a weed dealer and it's pissing me off.


----------



## Xevro

No, why the hell wouldyou smoke that/


----------



## meet the decline

when i was younger we'd scrape our pipes like we were digging for gold.

not anymore, screw that, the shit is nasty


----------



## I_get_down 86

Smoked some last night, for the first time in awhile..got me right tho.


----------



## Gormur

Absolutely.  Resin sometimes gets you higher than the fresh bud itself.  The smoke is so much more powerful.


----------



## mav-_-

only if there is no other way to smoke


----------



## xxkcxx

Gormur said:


> Absolutely.  Resin sometimes gets you higher than the fresh bud itself.  The smoke is so much more powerful.



I know, right?  I don't get what is with all these people who think it is pointless/gross/weird/etc.


----------



## TheBigTrip

smoking resin sucks man, all it leaves you with is a headache and some dirty ass fingers. save some keif and press it! thats where its at


----------



## haikod

i've been smoking resin for the past few days, only once a day and the high is heavier than with bud and it lasts about an hour...i dont know why so many people are getting headaches. ill admit i got a headache the first time i ever smoked resin....but ive gotten headaches from smoking weed before  (rarely)...


----------



## Gormur

haikod said:


> i dont know why so many people are getting headaches.



I never get headaches from medical bud but street bud sometimes gives me one.  I think most medical bud is organically grown tho.


----------



## TheBigTrip

its usually the weed with the seeds that give you the headaches, or some extremely dark hydro. i know a lot has been floating around here.


----------



## The Winner!!

Theres been times I've had to been without weed for awhile and scraped my bowl for resin and got a buzz, smells literally like poo, tastes same way! But this one time I had to go several weeks without weed and I smoked lots of resin and I got suprisingly high
How is black tar heroin anything like marijuana resin? Opiate=Opiate  Cannabis=Cannabis


----------



## stonedandrolling89

^ ...Black tar heroin and cannabis resin are two VERY different things.

They are absolutely nothing alike.  Although THC does affect mu-opioid receptors, it does not compare to any actual opiate/opioid high.

And yeah, I ended up "getting bored" and cleaned my pipe. Smoked a bowl of icky resin, and it got the job done. It's just not the healthiest thing to do...


----------



## ilovegettinwiped

that shit isnt even 'resis' its just dirty gak


----------



## Dragynfyr

I was resin hitting my glass as I saw this thread cause Im too lazy to walk across the room to get some pot lol


and yeah resin from bomb green will get you blazed in a hit or two w/o headache.. makes be retarded, but also seems more stimulanty to me for some reason


----------



## burningmine

i pretty much only smoke out of a vape, so... no..


----------



## captain codshit

Haha its funny everyone must be getting shitty resin! Resin as in hash, if made properly should be better than weed! I will happily smoke resin... manali, maroc, neplase, isolator.....


----------



## MCMG

Resin can be pretty good expecailly if you got some dank shit a big ball of it with a few pieces of actual weed its the shit.


----------



## Drock

if I'm out of bud I'll scrape a resin ball out of my pipe. if I'm still out the next day I'll take resin hits, including hitting from the carb. aaand if i'm still out after that I'll boil it, shake out the clumpy resin and let it dry. 

waste not want not


----------



## Dr.kush

anonymousjoe said:


> Amen brother... Can I have a hallelujia?
> 
> The way that i see it is... It's all a cycle of gifts from god.
> 
> Every spring people risk their freedom, to give me the gift of some sticky ass chronic, which if there is a loving god, was surely put on this earth for me to enjoy consuming.
> 
> Every wednesday, my boss gives me a paycheck, which is my gift for being a hard worker.
> 
> In turn, I give my money in exchange for the gift of pot.
> 
> I smoke from my pipe, (which WAS NOT a gift), but what do I have when I'm out of weed and hurting? I have the gift of resin in my pipe.
> 
> Marijuana: The gift that keeps on giving.




lol that is so fucking true. i just scrapped some dank resin out of my pipe. my friend kicked me down a fat ball of resin, and to be funny he put it in a little piece of grocery bag then wrapped in foil because he knows i do heroin and it looked exactly like it.


----------



## HighonLife

Dr. Kush, kudos to you for finding this old thread

there has been alot of talk around the boards recently about resin smoking and 'resin smokers', this poll has quite a good amount of participants/data 



So to all you who look down on resin smokers and to those who refuse to smoke resin ( i do realize that just cuz one doesnt smoke resin, doesnt mean they necessarily look down on those that do, so thats why i said both) it apears the resin smokers have it

you're in the minority....and if that makes you feel elite, then so be it, 

but to those who look down on others, go huff your farts somewhere else (South Park reference )


----------



## Jibult

HighonLife said:


> but to those who look down on others, go huff your farts somewhere else (South Park reference )




Fuckin' Californian yuppies...


----------



## HighonLife

^^ You drive a Hybrid too...

**Bends over and inhales*

Well, Good for you :D


----------



## Jibult

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM9jhGiIAFM


----------



## tr3jo

Yeah like I havent done it in a year or 2, But as tons of people said There were always days in Higschool when you really really need to have a chop, but you just can find bud no matter how  you try, and then you look at your bong, and you just go "Man.... We Could Resin It?"


----------



## blackjesus

resin is the way to go, face your fear


----------



## psychomimetic

I smoked resin last night because it was late and I wanted something to help me sleep but didn't want to waste my green considering I was going to bed at the time. It worked pretty well, got me nice and chilled out. Resin is definitly useful, and I also sometimes use it to boost a regular weed high. I also smoke it out of a meth pipe (that's never been used for meth, only DMT, resin, hash, weed and a bit of heroin once), I find that it's a lot easier to get it smoking well when it's in such a pipe. Also, hooking up the pipe to a bong and hitting resin out of it works damn well.


----------



## bananabrain

Unfortunately beyond resin there isn't much else available except for weed that is sprayed with all manner of s**t. these days I find myself vowing to stay off smoke till something decent comes along but invariably it happens that I end up with a lump of resin. Hard times indeed


----------



## Mafioso

Dr. Funkenstien said:


> ^^^^lmao.   some guy i know scrapped his bong of schwag resin and traded to some girl for a gram of coke.



wow thats some expensive resin.


----------



## HighonLife

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzwku2K79_E&feature=related


----------



## FlawedByDesign

apparently ive been walking around for 4 hours with resin all over my forehead and cheeks. i didnt even relize until i saw my mom staring at my face all weird lol im all for smoking resin, just dont try to scrape your piece on xanax as you are likely to end up in blackface with out evening knowing it


----------



## Arobskittle

^ hahahaha, that hilarious.

Noted: no xannax and resin scraping


----------



## Chainer

No and no.

Not for me, i like lighting weed on fire to much to deal with it's tarry byproducts.


----------



## masterSHREDDER

fuk yeah i smoke resin bein high is better then not bein high


----------



## lleno

I 've smoked lots of res, I used to hac=ve a chamber pipe, and put some herb in the chamber....I get into cleaning my pipes ..the  whole ritual ya know??????


----------



## my innerself

I'll smoke res if there ain't nothing else to smoke. Me and all my friends call it "black death" hahaha, the shut will always give a shorter time being stoned and usually give me a headache.


----------



## HighonLife

lleno said:


> I 've smoked lots of res, I used to hac=ve a chamber pipe, and put some herb in the chamber....I get into cleaning my pipes ..the  whole ritual ya know??????



so u put ur green inside ur pipe to resin up ur weed?

i knew ppl that did that in my dorm room

i dont think there is nething wrong w/ a lil res smokin

but me personally, would never intentially 'taint' my weed w/ resin...... no sir


----------



## lleno

I was much younger , I doubt I'd do that these days, at least not to any quality bud, back then I was all into playing with my buds and pipes and anything else pot related.......


----------



## weekend addiction

Hell yes.


----------



## ugly

My daughter and son in law have broken ALL my pipes getting at the resin. I never see them and they deny it but since I don't smoke resin, and I'm missing 7 pipes, I know they did it. I've resorted to using an apple, then eating whats left of that apple. They won't have any more of my pipes to abuse.


----------



## lewp

Resin and weed cones are amazing, res even tastes nice to me now


----------



## psychomimetic

ugly said:


> My daughter and son in law have broken ALL my pipes getting at the resin. I never see them and they deny it but since I don't smoke resin, and I'm missing 7 pipes, I know they did it. I've resorted to using an apple, then eating whats left of that apple. They won't have any more of my pipes to abuse.



Man, that's fucked up. You should tell them that if they want your resin they should just soak the pipes in alcohol instead of fucking up your property. That or just tell them to stop breaking your fucking stuff and start keeping your pipes in a locked box.


----------



## weekend addiction

Buy a safe and keep drug paraphenalia locked.


----------



## ugly

my thoughts exactly psycho. I will get to that. Right now I have to make due.


----------



## Feels

Not anymore. I mostly avoided smoking resin until a few months ago, when one night I tried it out. It's just not the same as smoking weed -- you're not getting the same chemicals, it tastes terrible, probably isn't very good for you, and the high is considerably less enjoyable.


----------



## broagan

i can honestly say i've never smoked resin but i'm not a huge pothead either


----------



## PK555

Have I smoked resin, yes, was it enjoyable, eh sorta the taste was terrible but what the hell I got high, do I do it regularly no.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

I'll smoke bong resin without hesitation when no other cannabis is available. Sure, it might taste a little nasty, but so do plenty of other drugs, and just because weed normally tastes nice doesn't mean it always has to. 

When weed is unavailable or I can't afford it, or shit, I just don't happen to have any at that point and want to smoke, I'll scrape out the resin. I see no point in throwing away perfectly valuable material that will get me stoned. The collecting and preparing of resin is also a nice little ritual to relieve boredom, and it does ensure my bong stays reasonably clean.


----------



## MistaJeff

On several occasions when I wanted to use less weed I've mixed resin in with my weed and smoked it. I don't smoke weed very often but I always clean my pieces after I finish a bag and then smoke the resin.


----------



## joelaquacherry

*We call em dregs*

I come from australia and have smoked dregs as long as ive smoked weed. I basically just strain the bongwater, scrape the pipe and cone and dry the lot on a ceramic plate above a saucepan of boiling water so as not to burn off the thc with high heat. 
This stuff gives you an extra mix after your'e done with your bag, and is a shame to waste. 
Just swallow your pride and get bloody high.


----------



## toocoolforschool

Yall ever clean out your vaporizer whips??? i voted no because i dont count that as resin, it's more like just hash with a few crumbels of toasted bud on it. but yeah best resin comes from a vaporiser because it is a virgin to flame. once you burn it you dont want to resmoke it or your just increasing the amount of carcinogens your inhaling. also if your smoking resin try pulling the smoke throuhg some room temp to nuke warm temp water. 
the higher heat level filters out more.


----------



## weekend addiction

toocoolforschool said:


> Yall ever clean out your vaporizer whips??? i voted no because i dont count that as resin, it's more like just hash with a few crumbels of toasted bud on it. but yeah best resin comes from a vaporiser because it is a virgin to flame. once you burn it you dont want to resmoke it or your just increasing the amount of carcinogens your inhaling. also if your smoking resin try pulling the smoke throuhg some room temp to nuke warm temp water.
> the higher heat level filters out more.



Vaporizer resin will make you cream yourself... I consider it heat extracted hash...and its better than alot of hash I've had too...


----------



## broagan

HighonLife said:


> so u put ur green inside ur pipe to resin up ur weed?
> 
> i knew ppl that did that in my dorm room
> 
> i dont think there is nething wrong w/ a lil res smokin
> 
> but me personally, would never intentially 'taint' my weed w/ resin...... no sir



so high bro


----------



## toocoolforschool

weekend addiction said:


> Vaporizer resin will make you cream yourself... I consider it heat extracted hash...and its better than alot of hash I've had too...



Well put weekend addict, vape resin is the only resin for me. this is a bit off topic but i like to listen to a song called resin by the supervillians when i smoke it just for some giggles.


----------



## Heroin Girl

I've smoked resin a few times, but I try to re-up before it gets to that point. I'd have to be pretty desperate.


----------



## HighonLife

toocoolforschool said:


> Well put weekend addict, vape resin is the only resin for me. this is a bit off topic but i like to listen to a song called resin by the supervillians when i smoke it just for some giggles.





HighonLife said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzwku2K79_E&feature=related



Yessir

Qouted from previous page, enjoy resin smokers


----------



## bluephishin

resin = gross


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

If there's nothing else. It's a pain in the ass especially if you keep your smoking apparatus clean. Spend half an hour scraping for a ball of black stuff no bigger than a rolley polley, and then it's hit or miss, it either causes you to fly the spaceship or have a headache.. seems you can never really tell before hand either -_-
Alas the summer dry spell.


----------



## Sean McDevitt

i never do lol


----------



## Tdaddy

it IS nasty....and burns my throat alittle...but damn i do love a good resin buzz. i get more body than head high off resin, but thats what i like. ima indica d00d
never has a resin headache...ive had headaches from bud b4 tho lmao


----------



## Taryth

Don't smoke resin.  Distract yourself and you wont feel the desire to get high so badly.


Video games, a job, whatthefuckever.  Just leave resin alone . . .you're basically milking every last bit of crap you can into your lungs.  It'll get you high, maybe, but you're also taking out loans on your future.


----------



## Sega420

tar junkies. 

in the future you'll be able to buy pipe tar in bags on the street. 

fuckin tarheads.


----------



## Jibult

btrswiet7u4ia said:


> Alas the summer dry spell.





...This is a concept completely foreign to me...


----------



## klovespolkadots

Resin is better than nothing


----------



## ugly

Sega420 said:


> tar junkies.
> 
> in the future you'll be able to buy pipe tar in bags on the street.
> 
> fuckin tarheads.



You can already already buy tar in bags on the streets. I smoke tar on foil. There already is a drug called tar, man.


----------



## Kitsch

This is going to sound nasty to a lot of people, but I always save my seeds and stems, scrape a bowl, and then make a little resin ball out of the ground up seed/stem garbage and smoke that out of a bong. I don't really mind the taste and it tends to get the job done. Desperate times call for desperate measures, kids.


----------



## carl

klovespolkadots said:


> Resin is better than nothing


Well said. But....



Kitsch said:


> This is going to sound nasty to a lot of people, but I always save my* seeds and stems, scrape a bowl, and then make a little resin ball *out of the *ground up seed/stem garbage* and smoke that out of a bong. I don't really mind the taste and it tends to get the job done. Desperate times call for desperate measures, kids.



Just, EEEWWWWW. The seeds definitely aren't getting you high, and the stems are more than likely inert, too. While resin is nasty, sometimes it's all that's around and most of us have done it, it gets the job done. But this... seeds.... nah.


----------



## masterdome

I'm fucking blasted off of resin right now. *Thank you.*


----------



## Kitsch

carl said:


> Just, EEEWWWWW. QUOTE]
> 
> I know, I know. Don't kill my placebo effect


----------



## blode

I always smoke my resin.  I love smoking resin though because it crackles if you're using a bong


----------



## Rondeau

hell yeah. i mean, if it gets you high, there's no point in throwing it away.


----------



## JahRed24x

yeah I barely remember the last time I smoked resin.. The only time i would do it now days is if I am on xanax and acting retarded and really want to smoke but don't have any.. otherwise yeah resin just gives u short high, not that good, taste shitty, and then gives you a headache.. no thanks.. not worth it.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Rondeau said:


> hell yeah. i mean, if it gets you high, there's no point in throwing it away.



Exactly. Plenty of drugs are very unpleasant when taken - taste awful, burn in your nostrils, make you nauseous - why should it be any different with resin? There's shit there that contains THC and other cannabinoids that you could smoke, but you're throwing it away. Your loss. I often find that, after prolonged periods of mostly smoking high-grade cannabis, the resin will surprise you with its potency - sometimes it's been stronger than the actual weed. I always find that the resin high is shorter-lasting and more sedative than "head high" - but I don't mind that.


----------



## Rondeau

Psychonauticunt said:


> Exactly. Plenty of drugs are very unpleasant when taken - taste awful, burn in your nostrils, make you nauseous - why should it be any different with resin?



i never experienced a more unpleasant high from smoking resin.  and besides, people here are complaining like resin is giving them the negative side effects of a drug like crack.


----------



## deaf eye

only if theres other drugs in the resin,  i just love how pcp's flavor can last forever in your pipe


----------



## HonestAcid

When I can go to the store and buy it? Or ask a friend for a bowl pack? No not in America will I smoke resin.


----------



## Monkeybizness

Usually when my bowl gets nice and dirty I scrape the resin and smoke it.  
Its like a cheap version of hash.. 
don't see any reason not to smoke it,  its not a big deal cut coke is more dirty and nasty


----------



## LonE1

I love smoking a giant bowl of resin in a bong. It lasts foreverrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## carl

Kitsch said:


> carl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just, EEEWWWWW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know. Don't kill my placebo effect
Click to expand...


man, if we were friends, I'd toss a spliff your way if I knew you were _smoking_ stems and seeds.


----------



## Elilrac

Smoked some yesterday


----------



## Bardeaux

I'm smoking resin right now 

I only smoke it when I have no weed, which is a time I should take a tolerance break until I get my new bag.


----------



## Havokk

The old black death haha did it for a while when I had no weed but now I would never do it. Dirtiest taste!


----------



## Skywave18

when i was younger id smoke resin if there was know weed around, but nowadayz i will not bother with it. I find it disgusting and it tends to give me a bad headache. I dnt need to get stoned that bad.


----------



## metaltitman420

lol ive even smashed pipes for resin i donno i dont mind res at all doesnt taste bad to me and get s me baked


----------



## Blaze420_

-=ReD-hAzE=- said:


> Resin gets me stoned.  I smoke it.



agreed. 8)


----------



## Tommyboy

I usually smoked it on weekend mornings on my way to work hung over and out of weed from the night before.


----------



## Jibult

Tommyboy723 said:


> I usually smoked it on weekend mornings on my way to work hung over and out of weed from the night before.




Wait, you *habitually* smoke(d) resin??


Ugh.


----------



## Blaze420_

lmfao thats funny. Resins nasty but it works when u aint got shit else man.  props for smoking so much u could just get high on resin all weekend with it.


----------



## Axed

I will if it's offered to me. My piece is pretty new so there's not much resin on it yet. If it gets you high, why not?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

If I'm out of other weed.
If I'm already really high.
If I feel like it, dammit.


----------



## Ian224

Resin from top of the line bud is just fine.  Smoked some this morning and was good up until after lunch


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

I've done it a few times, but don't plan to do it again. It taste horrible and didn't leave me satisfied at all.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Great thread!!l - I used to know some stoners who sold this shit at their high school coz they smoked so many bongs  - proper dutty.

Pretty junkie thing to do tbh, respect yourselves more - cannabis is a blessing, not a burden.

I smoked "resin" (I wouldn't call this resin - it's residue - what's leftover, resin is hashish) for the first time ever the other day, won't be doing it again, although it got me real baked...it tastes disgusting, and got me pretty stoned instead of high which I prefer. Maybe if I couldn't sleep I'd smoke some residue on my glass though  - seems like it would be good for that.


----------



## 5aday

I have smoke resin before, but it was only when I couldn't find any weed.


----------



## socalthizzn

Resin is gross.


----------



## Suitcase

I only smoke it when I'm completely out of weed and have been out for a couple of days. Gets you high.


----------



## molly897

fuck ya. i've smashed pipes, downstems, bowls

desperate times calls for desperate measures. but i don't smoke anymore


----------



## Raoul-Duke

Fuck resin. Headache central


----------



## godlovesugly

i do whatever gets me high...and resin gets me high. so yes, i smoke it.

_but_ only when i'm desperate. and out of weed. which isn't very often.


----------



## MrFaust

sure do best way to do it is pulling off small chunks from yo balloresin and toss it in a gravity bong you get real high and it lasts forever


----------



## PoppyLlama

I hate smoking resin it's fucking disgusting. I used to do it but not anymore, I'd rather be sober than have a headache and be stoned. I wanna get HIGH, not stoned.


----------



## kurt_cocaine

only if im out and i REALLY wanna get high hahaha.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I will not do it.


----------



## hempster

hell no


----------



## ChronicHD

Never.  Unless maybe I was super feinding....but I can't even think of a situation where that would arise.


----------



## hydrochron

I used to smoke resin out of my bubbler if I was withdrawaling from opiates and didn't have any bud. Somtimes if I just had oil and no bud I would put it in and smoke it up and it would get caught inside, later I would smoke it and get a blend of resin/hash. 

So yes I would smoke resin, if I needed to. But now no I dont.


----------



## 1ll0gic

fuck resin


----------



## zosobalentine

I scrape my pipes out every so often and its 50/50 whether or not I save the resin. Generally will only smoke resin when I down to a little bit. Its nice to grind up your last bit of bud and roll it around with resin chunks and you stretch the end of your bag. Ive heard from some people that resin is higher in cannibidiol the THC so it gives it more of a shwag/mids high. It is sometimes nice to just hit an empty pipe and get a hit of resin, free hit more or less


----------



## Tunnelfission

Gotten far to accustomed to smoking weed every day and yes I am still guilty even in adulthood of res smoking. Usually just blank rips on my pipe enough to get some pressure release behind my eyes, oh and I hate myself the day after for doing it always . I would really thank myself once I got the actual weed in me if I would just abstain instead of resorting to res. We all have our excuses lol


----------



## cazamac

l feel daft now after reading these threads. l  have been smoking solid for 
years every day have smoked green here n there but l prefer the soild.
its like anything else it can be good or rotten but l have noticed in glasgow a lot more people are smoking the green and l mean alot more.
your constantly hear of peeps farmes been done with the cops


----------



## Laquan27

True stoners never stop smoking.  And when your broke you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Paul1989

Haha true, when I run out of weed and I know I won't be able to get any I grab one of my girls bobby pins, break it in half bend it with my multi tool pliers so its the shape of my bowl, put it in through the carb and scrape away, I can even get that other side now.:D


----------



## YouKnowYouWantThis

if your desparate enough.


----------



## w01fg4ng

In my college days I'm sure I did this.  But now?  HELL NO


----------



## Bill

Bunch of weed snobs.

I bet half the people that said no, would if they couldn't find any buds for about a month or so and they are every day smokers. 
If I was sitting next to you with a pipe packed full of resin and you haven't smoked any weed recently, you can't tell me you're not going to hit it at least once or twice.


----------



## Skelu

Where I come from people tend to keep their smoking tools clean even if they smoke all the time. I am a weed snob for sure in this case.


----------



## Chunk4379

i like to smoke resin when i have no weed it gives me a cool high for a while and gets the job done


----------



## Chainer

glad to see i voted for "I will never" even years ago.


----------



## etnies

nopeee


----------



## purple_cloud

Chainer said:


> glad to see i voted for "I will never" even years ago.



I still refuse to believe that. I even admit to doing it on rare occasion if I'm out of weed and desperate, but most of the time its not worth it. I also try to keep my pieces clean, so most of the time there really isn't enough resin built up to make anything out of it, just scrape the sides and get maybe one hit off that. Made a huge resin ball once, and a friend and I couldn't deal with it beyond a couple hits --- that was being young and stupid though


----------



## fluffybudzz

don't know why everyone hates on resin. It may not be the nicest tasting smoke but by God a good resin hit will get you fucked


----------



## High-Expectations

Hey , 
I only smoke resin because that's the only thing that we have in Morroco, nobody deals weed. Actually we are the number one producer of haschish ( cannibs resin) so ..... 
I do prefer weed though but I'm surprised everytime a stranger smokes with my friends and I, they like resin soo much more than their usual weed and like to take it with them in France or UK or whatever.. But I don't understand them , resin just makes me asleep while weed is stronger and way more interesting !


----------



## purple_cloud

High-Expectations said:


> Hey ,
> I only smoke resin because that's the only thing that we have in Morroco, nobody deals weed. Actually we are the number one producer of haschish ( cannibs resin) so .....
> I do prefer weed though but I'm surprised everytime a stranger smokes with my friends and I, they like resin soo much more than their usual weed and like to take it with them in France or UK or whatever.. But I don't understand them , resin just makes me asleep while weed is stronger and way more interesting !



The term "resin" seems to be pretty ambiguous in here...what we are referring to is the stuff left over in the pipe/bowl/bong/etc after smoking weed, its black residue I suppose. This seems to be a US thing, but overseas "resin" seems to refer to hash, which is definitely not anything anyone should be embarrassed about smoking


----------



## SDforever420

It gives me a nice buzz for about a half hour. Then i want real weed


----------



## Cambo

If I have the choice I would definitely go for some green, but I have a lot of access to some solid, so I end up smoking quite a bit of that...
Lucky its pretty clean compared to stuff I've seen before, a friend of mine a few years ago managed to pull out a bit of black bag from a bit of resin, it was horrible.

After reading this post...



purple_cloud said:


> The term "resin" seems to be pretty ambiguous in here...what we are referring to is the stuff left over in the pipe/bowl/bong/etc after smoking weed, its black residue I suppose. This seems to be a US thing, but overseas "resin" seems to refer to hash, which is definitely not anything anyone should be embarrassed about smoking



I should clarify, I was thinking about solid hash. Usually gets called resin here.
To what purple cloud is talking about, nah I've never smoked that.


----------



## purple_cloud

^ Yeah this has come up a couple different places around Cannabis Discussion now, since in the US resin is a frowned upon substance, but the thing the rest of you guys are calling "resin" is far from frowned upon. Linguistic ambiguity? But, yeah, this thread is about the nasty shit that collects in your piece from use over time. It says so if you look at the top of each page at the poll results  "the black tarry stuff left in the pipe"


----------



## Chainer

purple_cloud said:


> This seems to be a US thing, but overseas "resin" seems to refer to hash, which is definitely not anything anyone should be embarrassed about smoking



A lot of my UK buddies constantly refer to shitty soapbar hash as resin.  IMO, they both should not be smoked.


----------



## strangefamiliarity

Yes, after awhile my pipe needs to be cleaned. It tastes nasty, but gets me stoned when there is no money or no source.


----------



## laCster

i hate to admit but yah i have, i don't like it at all.  but sometimes i just need it.

edit: when i have to smoke my friends out or someshit idk shit comes up and people are whiny "can i have a smoke out puhlez" w/e i got extras so i dont care.  but i put resin on the bottom, sprinkle a little bud over to cover up the black goop lawl


----------



## purple_cloud

Chainer said:


> A lot of my UK buddies constantly refer to shitty soapbar hash as resin.  IMO, they both should not be smoked.



Reading through this thread and the other resin one though, I'm not sure entirely how accurate that is. The one we are referring to with this thread though, is still desperation only. 




			
				laCaster said:
			
		

> edit: when i have to smoke my friends out or someshit idk shit comes up and people are whiny "can i have a smoke out puhlez" w/e i got extras so i dont care. but i put resin on the bottom, sprinkle a little bud over to cover up the black goop lawl



This...is just all sorts of bad stoner karma


----------



## laCster

^^ its actually pretty funny how dumb some of the people i hang out with. i dont do it often, and it has been forever since ive done that. just made me lol remembering myself


----------



## opandamonium420

ill definitely smoke resin if i know i can't get shit easy. it helps with the cravings, gets me high for like 20 or 30 minutes and then i won't have to think or worry about smoking for like 2 hours or so. i think it saves money and really helps you out when you're strugglin hard. quite frankly the best bacck up plan.


----------



## pacmanchomps

Haha wow I just got done smoking a joint entirely made of resin and saw this poll.  Good medical grade buds= awesome resin.  Does the job if you're out. And it doesn't taste that bad.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I only smoked resin a few times but I don't usually.  I actually have a friend who scrapes resin out of their piece and saves it for another time..


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Resin makes me feel bad :/ Idk if its just me but I get kinda stupid feeling for a few minutes then I get sleepy but groggy and unpleasant.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Have in the past, from a pipe that was used to smoke high grade shit only, I would not smoke resin from shwag or something, tried that once and got a headache, but I smoked shwag two time and get a headache from that shit as well!! I always keep enough buds around that I do not run out and have to smoke resin, and if so ,at least the resin is from high grade buds, but I rarely even smoke that resin. When you and your family, and friends all have a nice Green indoor Garden..lol..smoking resin is not necesary...always got some bubble hash also to smoke as well as high grade indoor chronic!


----------



## DavisK4high247

cazamac said:


> l feel daft now after reading these threads. l  have been smoking solid for
> years every day have smoked green here n there but l prefer the soild.
> its like anything else it can be good or rotten but l have noticed in glasgow a lot more people are smoking the green and l mean alot more.
> your constantly hear of peeps farmes been done with the cops



Not solids as in hash, they are asking about resin left from smoking weed, in a pipe or something, the stuff that accumualtes after smoking weed in a pipe over time, not hash, I know resin may be a name for hash in the UK or something, but they are talking about weed residue in a pipe from over time that builds up, not the actual hash or resin collected from a plant and rolled into hash or so on..


----------



## HeWhoHowls

I really enjoy resin.
Scrapin pipes are fun to me n its like poor mans hash.
I find it keeps me baked for a good while n i dnt mind the flavor.
I like watching it bubble up too 

How unhealthy is it really??


----------



## 38slug

Only when im being a fuckin  fiend I hate that stuff


----------



## Transcendence

Answer: Fuck yes. Anyone who turns their nose up at resin is a fuckin bourgeois pig.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Hi guys, I'm Artificial Emotion, a bourgeois pig and proud!!


----------



## rave23

i have smoked cannabis for years now, and i am still saying "no" to resin.

In my eyes, it's like doing cotton shots. sure, there's some residual opiate in there, but do you want to stoop this low and risk your health even more than your habit already does?


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Those poll options are incomplete. I was gonna say, I'll smoke resin when there's absolutely no other cannabis available, and I'm in a fiendish mind set and just wanna get high no matter how. Sometimes when I smoke weed I can go without another toke for months on end, sometimes I get into a habit of keeping that cloudy haze around me for a bit too long. That's when I smoke resin most likely. I never really scrape my pipes that well, I just get what's clogging up the airflow and maybe a little stuff that could potentially clog it up. I don't really like smoking resin ever though. It feels too crack-head-y.


----------



## Folley

Shit only works well when youve been smoking dank weed. But honestly a fat bowl of resin gets me way higher than a fat bowl of weed. I think there are more CBDs than THC so tolerance doesnt have as much of an effect. Dont quote me on that though.


----------



## MrGrunge

I avoid smoking resin from standard glass pipes, but I could smoke the residue from vaporizers for weeks on end as it seems more like a 'hash' than a gross hunk of black shit.


----------



## umfree14

i smoke res when in dire need. thats when you know you need to get some fuckin weed! haha. it gets me kinda high. have to smoke a lot and the high doesent last that long. haha while in high school on the east coast i even smoked schwag res.... EW.


----------



## badfish45

I did it a lot when I was a freshman. When I have a low tolerance I really do enjoy it... good body stoning and can get pretty trippy. I just dont like how it only lasts a max of about 2 hours :/ Bad comedown.


----------



## euphoricc

ill resort to resin and i have alot of good resin savin for  a rainy day/drys up i dunno i have a lil greens left but then after that if my dood out ill get the roaches 1st been saving them for a while i have a whole ash tray full of blunt roaches and 2 bowls that are broke full of resin i been lazy  i have a bong too that creates resin in the bowl piece alot of it  but helll ya we call it black crack lol ***********************8u wanna smoke yeaaaaaaaa mannnnnn/i only have black crack awww shit man fk it ill smoke it lol im high as helll right now  so peace and love potheads unite so no one never has to be dry !!!!!!!!!!!! war on drugs pfffffffffftttttttttt leave weed alonneeeeeeeeee dam arrest the dam drs who give benzos and opiates then people get hooked and ruin there life  weed never made ne steal and ect.........


----------



## Chainer

Artificial Emotion said:


> Hi guys, I'm Artificial Emotion, a bourgeois pig and proud!!



Ditto, but I'm Chainer.


----------



## Doctor X

it tastes like shit but it gets you high. 
Of course I do!


----------



## alexseim

In my teenage years I used to smoke resin, and keep it and form little balls and what not. Now I flush that stuff down the sink or toilet.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I wish we could call it something other than resin, because hash it is not.


----------



## papa

I call it tar..


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I call it junk lol.


----------



## Treefa

Yea ill smoke some resin if i aint got no bud.... I scraped up a little dime sized glob and am freezing it between two ice pacs so it will get hard like hash or something and i can handle it....today is a rainy day, the kind thats good for smoking but no smoke besides this


----------



## papa

I've smoked pipe residue before...I'm sure we all have. It seems that no matter how careful I was, I always managed to make a mess with it. I either got it on my clothes or on my skin or table or something and it seemed like it took a special solvent like alcohol or lighter fluid to remove it. I remember washing my fingers with lighter fluid and it turning them white in the process. Its like that mess that you have to clean out of your pipe from time to time.....shit's nasty yo..


----------



## tylerwashere

Xenomaniac said:


> only if I'm desperate.


same, only if i cant get any herb for a few days. Its definitely not good for your lungs lol. But every once in awhile its alright. I dont like the high as well tho....seems a little different...


----------



## badfish45

I dont mind the high,  but the crash is really awful. I get high for like an hour and then just get tired, so I only do it when I really want to be high. But it isn't that nasty.


----------



## LOGan1314

*Smoking Resin???*

Is this as effective as smoking average weed? I have some friends who REFUSE to smoke it but some who love it...is it true it has higher THC content than average weed?


----------



## Chainer

merged into the giant resin thread/poll


----------



## LOGan1314

"Shit only works well when youve been smoking dank weed. But honestly a fat bowl of resin gets me way higher than a fat bowl of weed. I think there are more CBDs than THC so tolerance doesnt have as much of an effect. Dont quote me on that though."

Thank you, this is the answer i've been looking for!! I love bluelight


----------



## Chainer

"don't quote me on that though"

that makes twice  

I'm glad you could find something of use


----------



## Jibult

holyshitthisthread's7yearsold


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Smoking resin is a bit like scratching your ass. I'm sure everyone's done it from time to time but it's not something you go bragging about and is a bit gross.


----------



## fluffybudzz

^^ agreed it is narrrsty, I don usually smoke it, unless theres nothing else. Tho it does tend to get me proper high. I once got to hit my friends bong which was half filled with resin and half filled with kief of a strain called sweet sativa, which royally fucked me up.

Also, I have on two occasions smoked spliffs and when finished I have been able to literally squeze resin out the end of the roach like toothpaste! this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Tripman

Yeah, but only when I run out of bongwater to drink. .

8(


----------



## madGardner

Oi used to be down to blaze whatever was available, but after awhile I became a more serious pot smoker. The only resin I smoke now is the shit out of my skillet. Hash/Wax piece only = gold resin was/hashbits. Sometimes the resin is danker than the shit smoked out of thee skiillet. 
I'm cooked


----------



## madGardner

hahaha that made me laugh so hard


----------



## tremours

i love it and i hate it, its made me realy sick before but i think i actualy like it better than actual weed


----------



## Chainer

Jibult said:


> holyshitthisthread's7yearsold



to bad i'll kill it promptly at 1000 posts.  I'm just waiting patiently.


----------



## ugrowitwesmokeit

I hate smoking the shit! The smell is raunchy and sticks to everything and lingers.. back in high school though.. i would smoke it when i was out of weed.. last night before we smoked a bowl, i couldn't get air to pass through my pipe.. so we, of course, had to clean it out.. after the hundreds of pipes that i have cleaned out you would think i wouldn't be surprised.. but i bet we pulled out a good half ounce or more of resin out of that pipe hahahaha it filled the entire ash tray! needless to say we did not smoke it nor do we plan on smoking it..


----------



## rocked513

i'll only smoke res if i'm broke/everyone is dry and my pipe is really dirty.  it's kinda like keefe's dark side.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I never realized SO MANY PEOPLE smoked resin... sounds utterly gross to me.  I have done it in the past, believe me I wouldn't do it again.  

If I collected resin out of my glass pieces, I would just give it away to the 82.56% of stoners who will smoke resin under whatever condition they see fit... 8(



Chainer said:


> to bad i'll kill it promptly at 1000 posts.  I'm just waiting patiently.



Why man?  This is a classic IMO.  I want people to be able to vote on this stuff.  Clean up some double posts and make more room for more discussion! :D



ugrowitwesmokeit said:


> I hate smoking the shit! The smell is raunchy and sticks to everything and lingers.. back in high school though.. i would smoke it when i was out of weed.. last night before we smoked a bowl, i couldn't get air to pass through my pipe.. so we, of course, had to clean it out.. after the hundreds of pipes that i have cleaned out you would think i wouldn't be surprised.. but i bet we pulled out a good half ounce or more of resin out of that pipe hahahaha it filled the entire ash tray! needless to say we did not smoke it nor do we plan on smoking it..



I believe it, I've pulled grams out of many glass pieces before.  %)


----------



## euphoricc

any real pot smoker have will or maybe even is smoking resin i hate it ut in a pinch its gives ya thc at the end of the day thats all i give a fk about


----------



## Captain.Heroin

euphoricc said:


> any real pot smoker have will or maybe even is smoking resin i hate it ut in a pinch its gives ya thc at the end of the day thats all i give a fk about



Resin isn't useful to me in the same way cannabis is.  I can't stand the side effects like light headedness/ headaches that many other people here have mentioned.  It's disgusting in comparison.  The poll proves that while many will use resin, some of us won't, and those of us that do use resin likely would prefer weed over it.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

If I could smoke right now, I'd definitely prefer weed. Resin gives the shortest high ever and it isn't really a good high, however, if I really wanted to get high and all I had was pipe, I'd probably scrape some resin out and hit it a few times.


----------



## ugrowitwesmokeit

i agree.. but to me smokin pot isn't just about getting high.. its more than that.. i thoroughly enjoy the taste and smell just as much as the high.. call me weird but its the whole smoking experience and resin just ruins it.. i luckily haven't been out of weed in about 8 years or so haha so its been a long time since i smoked it.. although i do hit it a few times when the pipes super clogged to try to clear it out but i don't even inhale ahahaha


----------



## J.Wallace

Yes.

But I don't get headaches or any side effects from doing it, so it doesn't bother me. I don't like the idea of smoking that nasty shit though. It gets me a little high so I don't mind.


----------



## itsachoice

I used to scrape my bongs,pipes,chillums and anything i had when i was desperate for a smoke.


----------



## Brian242

*Resin smokers*

Do you hold your hits in like with real Cannabis? I know it's bad, but it's my personal choice. All the other drugs i'm prescribed are more toxic than residue so please don't' tell me how bad it is please. But in an earlier post, I stated that I had 3-5 years of non pipe cleaning so I have TONS of it.

are you supposed to hold it in?


----------



## jamesmartin

Probably just need to hold it in for 4 seconds and no more than 8 just like you do when smoking buds

Hold it in any longer and you're just getting carcinogens while damaging your lungs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Disgusting.

There is already a thread for you resin freaks.


----------



## freehugs

Clean pipe with rubbing alcohol
evaporate alcohol
scrape black potent resin
put on bud
bubble said resin
hold in for as long as you want because everyone is different
???
profit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

freehugs said:


> Clean pipe with rubbing alcohol
> evaporate alcohol
> scrape black potent resin
> put on bud
> bubble said resin
> hold in for as long as you want because everyone is different
> ???
> profit





I'd just buy full melt hash and never again smoke resin IMO.


----------



## freehugs

Haha I feel ya man.  Sometimes though, you're out of bud and the grinder is devoid of kief, so you have to make due with what ya have.  And this is a pretty damn good way to.  This shit tastes better than just scraping a bowl too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

freehugs said:


> Haha I feel ya man.  Sometimes though, you're out of bud and the grinder is devoid of kief, so you have to make due with what ya have.  And this is a pretty damn good way to.  This shit tastes better than just scraping a bowl too.



Oh I definitely feel you man!

I'll just never run out of cannabis or cannabis extracts EVER again.

%)


----------



## freehugs

Well then you're set!  I don't plan on it either, but hey, I can't control everything in the world haha.


----------



## Venrak

I hold in my resin hits as long as possible because when I'm smoking resin I'm dry, so I have to make it count.


----------



## Brian242

I have my own homegrown which is why i'm asking because I never cleaned my bowl. Trust me, i'm FAR from being dry lol


----------



## Folley

After like 3 second all the THC is going to be absorbed, no need to hold it any longer. I would say dont hold resin in as long, just because its straight tar and thats not something you want in your lungs for 8 seconds


----------



## weekend addiction

Venrak said:


> I hold in my resin hits as long as possible because when I'm smoking resin I'm dry, so I have to make it count.


 
I got some really sticky resin from an old pipe one time. I had a really large bowl of it. By the end of the bowl I was more baked than I had been in weeks. Resin is pretty strong if its not a water pipe...


----------



## papa

merged..


----------



## OTGee

Ive tried smoking resin from my bong before but it really wasn't that nice, didn't feel anything at best a placebo. I could imagine if you smoked a lot of pure green out of the same pipe or something (I used my bong, wasn't that good at all) over a long period of time, never even touching any resin building up in the bowl. Then it would probably be a lot better. I dont have the patience to do that and don't really enjoy smoking out of pipes or anything but a bong.

Slightly off topic but when anyone else is out of weed, do you ever scrape your grinder? If you just use the standard old plastic ones theres actually enough for a bowl in there if you leave it for a while. It tastes nasty and like pastic but it always does the trick if youve ran out and want a bong to chill out with in the evening.


----------



## A-TownKush

Never. It is considered a waste product, and probably contains harmful levels of tar and horrible things. 

Who's ever really that desperate? I havent been since 8th grade


----------



## ihatepipes

^^^ This...   Shit this brings back memories of desperate times as a teenager poking in pipes with wire coat hangers or whatever else I could find to fit in there and scrape out that nasty black goo to smoke.  I wanted to get high so bad one time I actually broke a pipe just so I could get every last bit of resin out of it to smoke.  What about the super hit you can get by letting your lighter reach the inside of an empty pipe that has been smoked out of alot ( I used to love it).  I am eternally grateful that the only resin I smoke now comes out of a bubble bag.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

I can't stand it - only sometimes will I smoke it if it's collected in the pipe from within a week of blazing...it's digusting though = I would much rather cleanr my pipe with alcohol and purify it - make a tincture out of it...smoking that black sticky just tastes like shite.


----------



## ErgicMergic

Resin is the most disgusting thing I've ever tasted. I've smoked it twice, and both times I was regretting it later, and was seriously questioning my cannabis addiction afterwards. Do you guys really have to smoke a bunch of tar to get that 5% THC, just to get a crappy high for 15 minutes?


----------



## lee v mealone

I'm an old hippie who will heat op the old glass, and wipe it clean, when I'm out or broke.
I have need to seek relaxing ways to aid in pain control in my lower back. besides I'm an old toker. 
will never quit, never took a bust, and enjoy my high resolution music way too much.
I have a copy of Dark side of the moon on blu ray disc that will blow you away! and 
a copy of wish you were here that is the same format!! killer audio, unlike you ever heard before. 
only trouble is, I needed this a long time ago when I was doing mesq and acid.
oh well, a cold brew and bowl will do.


----------



## grafittibob

I used to smoke resin when I was a teenager and was desperate for some weed.
Not anymore though. I just imagine it being equivalent to someone smoking the filter of an already smoked cigarette.
It's tar man. Ughh. I can visualize my lungs being filled with black oily looking tar just thinking about it.


----------



## Jibult

ErgicMergic said:


> Resin is the most disgusting thing I've ever tasted. I've smoked it twice, and both times I was regretting it later, and was seriously questioning my cannabis addiction afterwards. Do you guys really have to smoke a bunch of tar to get that 5% THC, just to get a crappy high for 15 minutes?




Whenever I stoop to smoking that tar I make sure to mix it in with my quickly diminishing weed stash. At the very least, a resin ball in the center of a bowl'll keep that bowl burning ridiculously longer than a pure weed bowl.

Smoking pure resin, though (lol at my use of "pure")? Nah, I don't do that. It's too messy and tastes like ass crack.


----------



## JDUB86

I smoke resin when I don't have any weed and don't have money for weed.  The best thing ive learned to do is grab a fave pipe and smoke in through the carb and make sure you heat it up a bit first.


----------



## Opanaking

I used to all the time when I was desperate. Usually during oxy withdrawal in a pathetic attempt to get some sleep. The high it would give me would be similar to smoking a lot of shitty weed.


----------



## tripnotyzm

i have only done this once with a couple of friends when we were really scattered and (obviously) had no weed.
needless to say it is the dirtiest smoke, dirtiest prep process & alas dirtiest stoned i have ever experienced.
i would rather enjoy the quality of life than pump resin into my system.
ew!


----------



## Slappyfinklestein

Hellz yeah i smoke rez. Obviously not when ive got budz though. I like how there was a description of what resin is. You gotta be a special kinda retard not to know what rez is lol


----------



## vyvanazepam

resin is the best, also roll it in some kief and you got yourself some crappy hash


----------



## MrDiamondFDC

That's just ruining good kief.


----------



## hx_

MrDiamondFDC said:


> That's just ruining good kief.



QTF

If you want hash just compress your keif. And throw your resin scrapings in the bin!


----------



## BustaHoopa

*Black Gold*

I know of someone in Tacoma, Wash. that actually brought a sample of "recon" (reconstituted oil left from BHO smoke collected from the nail/dome bong attachment for smoking/vaping BHO, or technically BHO resin) to a testing center just to see what was there and was blown away to find that it actually tested a bit higher in THC, and significantly higher in CBD than the original BHO had! Don't quote me for accuracy in the numbers but I believe it was something like 65% THC and 9% CBD as compared to 60% THC and only .5% CBD!!! I know this isn't your dad's 40 year old soapstone pipe resin I'm talkin about here but the results pose the question of what % of the psychoactive chemicals are left behind in typical pipe resin? I should have a test run myself but haven't gotten around to it yet. Curious though.

I do not currently save/smoke my resin because I am in the medical growing field and haven't run dry in years (well, I at least had trim around still to smoke or turn into hash) but I am not ashamed to say I have smoked the hell out of "pipe hash" in the past, and if deemed necessary will do so again in the future with no qualms about it, though the thick tarry smoke is quite nasty.

On another note I have determined the absolute best way to smoke resin is with the "hot knife" method, which includes 2 butter knives, a hot kitchen stove, and my own personal invention...the coke bottle ice funnel, or thingie as we call it. This is made by cutting a 20oz coke bottle in half, putting ice into the upside down top half, and sandwiching the ice with the bottom half placed upside down into the top half, making a funnel like device. I have tried several other brands/bottles and have deemed them all unworthy replacements of the 20oz coke bottle as they don't fit together and hold the ice in place as well, slight differences in size I guess. This apparatis greatly enhances the taste and overall experience of resin smoking to a level tolerable by almost any true stoner out there. So, next time you find yourself digging in your dirty pipe for that black gold, go to the kitchen and fire up the range with some knives placed in the element untill they begin to glow red, roll up the resin into tiny balls (to big is a waste, smaller is usually better) and call up your clan for some "resin knifers" and soon you will be pleasantly reflecting on how fortunate you where/are that you had this recycled material left from your "baller" days (ie last week).

-the only time I have blacked out due to a cannabis hit was actually from resin knifers, they pack a punch!


----------



## nekointheclouds

I, like the majority of you according to this poll, am totally guilty of smoking resin when I'm out of weed.

But its not the same AT ALL. I get high from resin, but the high is always alot cloudier and makes me alot sleepier than smoking green. Its usually just enough to help my tummy if thats the issue, or to help my mind relax enough to sleep.

But ive noticed that even when i do have a bunch of resin, it seems like smoking more will not get me feeling the same kind of High i get from green, like it just ISNT the same.  




Also it tastes like dirty ass.


----------



## Visionary_Kpsycho

*Vapor resin....What’s in it?  Is it healthy?*

I know this has been discussed before in the past, and the best answer I usually get is, it is a by product.  But what is vapor resin?  Does it have a high CBN low THC ratio?  Are there any carcinogens in it or is it like hash oil basically?  Should I vaporize the vapor resin or smoke the vapor resin?  What one would be better?  What do you guys think?


----------



## FnX

What exactly do you mean by vapor resin? I'm assuming you mean the tar like residue that vaporizers leave behind, but what it actually contains should vary depending on what kind of vaporizer you have. For example if your vaporizer uses bags that fit a chamber, the residue inside the chamber is probably quite different from the residue inside the bags because both of the places are subject to very different temperatures. The temperature your vaporizer uses in general affects the cannabinoid profile of the vapor and thus what's in the stuff as well, so any ratios of cannabinoids would depend on where you're looking at.

I'd say vaporize the leftovers. You can smoke them too, but combustion always destroys some cannabinoids. I can't say for sure, but I believe it would be healthier to smoke this stuff rather than smoke cannabinoids along with plant material (flowers, bud, leaf etc). So yeah, I view it as basically hash oil of lower potency.


----------



## Visionary_Kpsycho

By vapor resin yes I mean the golden reside left behind.  I use a vaporfection (the new one with the touch screen) And I always use the whip.  I usually take the residue were it builds up on the glass part (not the tubing).   Hope this helps.


----------



## Darksidesam

The 'honey' that is left behind is Near enough Pure THC.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH0Epyw8i7Q

You cant smoke nicotine 'honey' as the hit can be Lethal, however the Vaporized honey from Cannabis isnt lethal but it is extremely Potent.

Since i got my vape though, i don't smoke anything anymore, i feel much healthier in the lungs since


----------



## DrugOmen

^^why is nicotine honey lethal? Is it because it is very potent and the user doesnt know how potent and may overdose on nicotine? If so, that's some powerful shit!


----------



## Darksidesam

DrugOmen said:


> ^^why is nicotine honey lethal? Is it because it is very potent and the user doesnt know how potent and may overdose on nicotine? If so, that's some powerful shit!



Indeed! That's exactly it


----------



## rogertoger

I have smoked the resin from the screen of my MFLB (vaporizer). This stuff is almost definitely NOT pure THC. It does not taste good, it might even give you a headache. If it WAS potent, and got you very high, nobody would bother cleaning their vaporizers because they'd have all the THC they needed, stuck right into the bowl.

Obviously it's a mix of compounds released from the weed, but seeing as THC is vaporized at a low temperature and drifts off (lovely vapor), there should be little or no THC in it. If you are fiending, you can smoke it and ensure that every bit of THC is gone. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Visionary_Kpsycho

It's funny how you say that, as I just scraped all the vapor resin off my glass piece, and it gave me a very couch like high.  I vaporized it at around 395F.  I enjoyed the taste.  It was potent, but also gave off a sweet smell/taste when I inhaled/exhaled it.  I would say it is higher in cannabinoids then THC; definitely different from smoke resin.  I would say it is like weak hash oil, as one guy on here said.   Feeling very good right now.....That could be from the 2 percs though :D


----------



## yteek

Yeah, it does taste good and is also potent.

Its a hash like substance, not like a pipe resin.

Its like pulling keif and other active ingredients/terpenes through a screen with added heat that creates this melty goodness.


----------



## Chainer

It's not healthy... but neither are most drugs.  I'd stick to the extracts, edibles, and actual plant.  The tar left behind may contain some psychoactive but it is certainly not a good thing to smoke.   Exactly how unhealthy?  I have no studies  (or am aware of none) that prove such a thing,


----------



## yteek

Is it really tar? 
I thought that would be a byproduct of combustion.

Personally, unless you are burning your bud I don't think there'd be much or any tar left in the whip.

Some of the lower quality brands may leave some behind and I guess thats a variable you need to think of.

I don't see how its really much different then any other extract for that matter.

The resin left over does consist of active ingredients, the same ones you initially inhale which from what I understand is substantially pure. 
It also is like a keif screen that you pull on every time you inhale...with the added heat you also bring down the resins and oil of the plant matter.

Personally, I don't think the extract is much worst then smoking a joint as far as the effect on the body goes.
Better yet I don't think its much worst then any solvent extract either.


----------



## Chainer

yteek said:


> Is it really tar?
> I thought that would be a byproduct of combustion.



That's tar and a lot of carbon,  this specific type of carbon is cancerous (all are, to varying degrees, if I understand correctly).  The point is, this is one of the most harmful ways of getting high of THC/CBN/Ds.

Also if you don't understand the difference in resin and extracts then you really haven't compared.  I just went through 3.5 grams of Grapefruit (100% sativa) earwax hash and it was absolutely stunning, compared to the poor quality and dirty feeling high you get from resin.  You can taste the difference.  Also, health wise, the difference is VAST.  Extracts are the pure product, often whipped, and purged for BHO etc - it is much more friendly to your body and lungs then Resin.


----------



## Chainer

merged into DO YOU SMOKE RESIN mega thread.  Same discussion has been said there time and time again.


----------



## yteek

Chainer said:


> That's tar and a lot of carbon,  this specific type of carbon is cancerous (all are, to varying degrees, if I understand correctly).  The point is, this is one of the most harmful ways of getting high of THC/CBN/Ds.
> 
> Also if you don't understand the difference in resin and extracts then you really haven't compared.  I just went through 3.5 grams of Grapefruit (100% sativa) earwax hash and it was absolutely stunning, compared to the poor quality and dirty feeling high you get from resin.  You can taste the difference.  Also, health wise, the difference is VAST.  Extracts are the pure product, often whipped, and purged for BHO etc - it is much more friendly to your body and lungs then Resin.


 
Do you have any sources that shows there is a lot of carbon and tar in the vapor?
I don't think it'd be thought of as one of the healthier ways if that were the case.

Now smoke, and pipe resin...completely different.

I think the wand hash, as I like to call it is nothing alike to typical pipe resin and in comparison to the hash and keif...its quite similar in high and appearance... never got that "dirty" high.

Guess it depends on the temperature and the vaporizer you use?

I understand the difference between extracts and resin, its still resin we're dealing with but the extracts go deeper then the resin glands.

Its just you can't be so sure that there aren't any adulterants left in solvent extract and it some say its even worst for your lungs in comparison to bubble hash.... which is still resin either way.

In comparison with hash and wax extracts, you'd think inhaling an even stickier/ more resinous and oily substance would be worst in the long run the way it coats your lungs. 

Bubble hash is relatively pure, it may still have plant matter and its not highly concentrated active ingredients but still relatively pure and unadulterated. You don't have to worry about the same adulterants that go along with solvent extracts.

I like to say all hash/extracts are resin but not all resin is a hash/extract.

Grapfruit, may be sativa dom dependent on which one you get but its still a blend of hybrids....100% sativa really doesn't exist at this point. 


I don't see why everything gest thrown into a megathread just to be quickly forgotten and ignored, I understand its purpose but at time it doesn't provide the same amount of discussion and attention as single topics.

I just don't get why a question about if vapor resin is healthy is placed into a poll on if people smoke resin, looking through it.... can't even find anything relative to the original post even after searching through it.


----------



## yteek

bump


----------



## DJ DIG

Yeah I do but only if there's no natural.  The taste is bad, smoke is harsh... but actually now that I think of it, I almost kinda like the taste of res cuz it takes me back to the day ya know.  But no, only if that's all there is.  It's a poor substitute.  I don't seem to get as high off rez as real.  I will, with no hesitation, also smoke filtered bong shmek... I mean, hey when you're out, you're out, and it will work in a pinch.


----------



## trunkofmycar

'course I do! I feel like it's a waste otherwise, and another waste of a good time scraping out your bowl.  Well, usually it's boring but I get insanely interested in doing so when on Adderall or benzos, haha.  Too bad I've had to stop for two years (not by my choice, but still)... least my tolerance will build back up, I guess.


----------



## Donagh

I just love the smell of it when it burns, that’s such a good smell!


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

If you are talking bong oils then no but if you are talking pollem or hash resins then yes but not in spliffs.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'll vaporize ubergoo, but I won't smoke resin.


----------



## Hoes call me santa

Do people in LA call the gold "resin" left by BHO ubergoo? I thought it was called claim.

Nothing "uber" in that goo let me tell ya! I'm not so much into it... But how would quantify the high as BHO? .1 dab of each... Claim is half as potent or...? And what about the taste?


----------



## Folley

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'll vaporize ubergoo, but I won't smoke resin.



if that goo is in a straight glass tube, you can heat it up with a torch so it will start melting down... keep that up till its about ready to start dripping, and then catch it on some buds. Get some nugs covered in that shit, and you got yourself some Honey Bud 


also, I smoke resin. My weed is always dank though, so my resin isnt too bad. It gets me high when I need to be high lol, and thats all I ask. If I have bud though, then no way Jose.

the good thing about resin, is you always know what your gonna get. If you need that lazy, chilled out type of high, resin is perfect!


----------



## drusef

Hellz yeah. When I am dry and desperate, I throw some kif on top of resin ball and get quick fix.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hoes call me santa said:


> Do people in LA call the gold "resin" left by BHO ubergoo? I thought it was called claim.



"Ubergoo" is the terminology I've heard so far.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Edit: was too high and forgot to quote Chainer's post I meant to respond to. Meant this my bad lol.

"That's tar and a lot of carbon, this specific type of carbon is cancerous (all are, to varying degrees, if I understand correctly). The point is, this is one of the most harmful ways of getting high of THC/CBN/Ds.

Also if you don't understand the difference in resin and extracts then you really haven't compared. I just went through 3.5 grams of Grapefruit (100% sativa) earwax hash and it was absolutely stunning, compared to the poor quality and dirty feeling high you get from resin. You can taste the difference. Also, health wise, the difference is VAST. Extracts are the pure product, often whipped, and purged for BHO etc - it is much more friendly to your body and lungs then Resin. "


Ew that really freaks me out man, I didn't know it was that bad. I used to do it a lot when I was young didn't work and desperate...I remember I'd hack up a storm for 5 minutes or so and afterwords I'd spit up a nasty yellow snot lol. It's hard to enjoy the effects when stuff like that's happening ha.

I'm glad those days are over.


----------



## inthenameofscience

If im broke, and dry, ill scrape a little pebble from the carb of my piece and roll it in the kief of the last bud i had till its about hash-consistency. in a bong i find it tastes fine.


----------



## MrDiamondFDC

I really don't understand saving up kief that tastes amazing with a lovely high just to ruin it.


----------



## lovesexdubstep

used to do gather up the resin, let it dry some, then light it up. the effect was subpar, the taste was horrible, and the ball sparked like a damn firecracker! i say resort to this only in dire circumstances.


----------



## Dizmal

Resin made from high quality strains having spots (hot knives) and dragging the knives on a nice angle against the bottle produces the best quality resin! It's like a golden amber oil.. yum  This stuff is the only resin I would smoke even if I had weed.


----------



## weekend addiction

Mmm some pple are talking about some good hash in this thread. If anyone here gets the chance to buy hash they should. I'm in the U.S. and we rarely see the shit. Only had some a couple times. .2 would have me high as dogshit...


----------



## spindevil14

if i run out of trees


----------



## spindevil14

or if i got no cash


----------



## spindevil14

or if im drunk as fuck. cause i just dont really care when im drunk as fuhhhhhh


----------



## MyHondasFaster

I was scraping out my pipe yesterday, got me where I needed to be.  Glad im not doing it today though %)


----------



## sconnie420

Occasionally I will toke the resin, but very rarely..always prefer the herbs, but I do go through a lot of resin.. Would love 2 b able 2 put it to use, whether it be cooking or what not. Although, I'm not very knowledgeable on the subject..seems like such a waste always thrown it away..


----------



## PeacePipeChief

i smoke res when im out of weed and need something intoxicating . last time i smoked res (about a week ago) 2 cones of the res i had got me pretty stoned , though it was some rad bud . i hate the taste and the harshness , but i really dont find it that bad for the results .


----------



## spini4

My father told me as we were discussing resin, "resin is to be saved for a rainy day"


----------



## HumanRocket

Oh man do I ever.
Yeah it tastes nasty, but I don't find that I get a headache from it as others have reported.
I don't prefer it, but will for sure hit it in a pinch.


----------



## TetraHydroCan

shiiiiiit it's hard times when you don't live in a state with medical. *scrapes a resin ball*


----------



## sealbatrabbitcat

I regularly scrape all my pieces and collect the resin in soda caps. I let it freeze for a few hours and compress into a little cube and stick it back in the freezer for awhile and then when im out of bud I just get it out, cut small chunks off the cube and toke that (the only purpose the freezer serves is making the resin less sticky thus easier to handle). This is what i've always done and it's always worked great.


----------



## cabrona

yuck, resin, my last resort, although it's generally more than welcomed after not smoking for days and days (i become way too hyperaware to handle reality). back when i would smoke ounces and ounces of regs a week, my roommate and i would scrape these colossal resin balls. my lungs are probably permanently fucked from doing that kind of shit regularly. these days, i rarely smoke it. seems like because i generally smoke so much good weed, it doesn't do much for me but eventually bring on a headache.


----------



## jasper kent

I only smoke weed now & then anymore, but back when I was a chronic pothead? Oh hell yes, I'd smoke resin! Only when I was out of pot, but I enjoyed the stuff nevertheless.

When I was in college (too many years ago), a lot of people didn't realize the potency of good resin and many just didn't like the taste. I had a personal "pipe & bong cleaning service" for my dorm. The deal was that I'd get your paraphernalia sparkling clean for *free*-- just let me keep whatever I get out of it. Oh, man! I always had a stash of resin for a rainy day. I kept it in nice little easy-to-smoke cubes and called it "poor man's hash." Eventually, a lot of folks caught on to the trick and my "cleaning service" suffered, but I was NEVER completely out of something to smoke.


----------



## JD55

Smoke it if you got it.


----------



## iSTONED

I only like scraping my pieces if I'm high. It's almost as if I'll collect res for a rainy day. That shit can go through a nuke and still be smokeable. I'll only smoke it if I have absolutely NO other option. If you have a bowl pack full of hard dense resin that shit will last you for awhile.


----------



## adder

I find resin to have a different feeling. It can be extracted with solvents people use to clean their pipes so for me it's kind of a waste. I use regular glass pipes, each worth 10p so I don't really care for getting it out when there's enough resin inside so I simply put some heat to the pipe and inhale the smoke (or do the same with a light bulb vaporizer). If the strain of cannabis you use is strong, then even after smoking 1 - 1.5g of cannabis in the same glass pipe there's enough cannabinoids in the resin to get you high. It hits after inhaling a relatively low amount of smoke. I've never tried to get it out of the pipe but IPA would be a good solvent for that out of those readily available with no problem.

I've heard some people put such pipes in the milk and boil it, I don't know if it's an urban legend. I wouldn't really do it and then drink such milk as there'd be many black tarry particles, one can normally get rid of during extraction.


----------



## Chauncey_GARDENer

Milk! Yes, Ron was from NY and Ron would boil his pipes in water and drink the resulting liquid... I would not call it water... But Ron said that this would get Ron very stoned for a long time. Probably similar to drinking some aged bong water. Ahhhh... Bong water, so refreshing! Milk would work much better I suspect, and milk might cover up the terrible taste. And one could make some resin-milk frosted flakes!!!


----------



## tamarinds

I smoke rez everytime I'm out of weed. Sometimes Ill scrape for hours.


Resin is class; class is resin


----------



## maggie_mayhem

-=ReD-hAzE=- said:


> Resin gets me stoned.  I smoke it.



What this guy/chick said.


----------



## PainInTheAss

Did it in the past, as others said, when fiending the high. As I have a stable enough income to purchase weed/hash whenever I want, I see no point in smoking that gibberish. Mixed it before with the thc crystals/powder that's left in a screen grinder, that produced a nice hasj high when smoked trough a bong.

Peace,


----------



## Chainer

TIL   83.07% of Cannabis Discussion users are dirty, dirty people.


----------



## maggie_mayhem

^^Duh... We're mostly hippies.


----------



## adder

Were hippies ever using opioids? Because I don't know if I can still fit it. 

Picture a situation you've got a small glass pipe and it's brown already. It's not special, they are many pipes like this so you definitely would not clean it but rather go and buy a new 10p worth glass pipe. What do you do with the used one? You can get one "free" high and you would throw it out? That sounds like snobbery. 

Well, I don't use any bongs or whatever, I just use these cheap pipes because I don't care how I inhale the smoke, I don't seem to find it a pleasurable ritual unlike preparing a shot.


----------



## fallout

I smoke resin! i make a joint out of a paper with resin and nice BC bud i scraped out of my pipe  and put it in the stem ( i don not know the name of the piece ) leave it there until i have no more dope and then smoke it, :D


----------



## Shabang

Nothing quite like pressed dry sift.

Of course, it's always nice to have loose kief around, too...

Happy tumbling all.


----------



## maggie_mayhem

Actually, I've lost quite a few earrings using the backs to scrape resin out of bowls...lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It kind of surprises me how many people said they would smoke resin under certain circumstances.  






well I never....


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^it kind of surprises me that i said i wouldn't.

though i try not to run out of weed. because i am an adult and that is irresponsible.


----------



## Dud_ette001

Yes, I smoke resin sometimes sprinkled with dust. 

But this is when the green is over ..


----------



## Ticket

I haven't smoked resin in years =/ Just haven't needed to, but even when I did smoke it (which was only a couple of times) it was only ever because I was at a party or something and that's what was going around at the end of the night. I let mates res my pipes and glassware whenever they feel like it though, because I don't want it to go to waste... I just can't enjoy it. I always feel as though there's gotta something I can do to it to make it better or more palatable, but I'm just not keen enough to put in the research, heh. I like the green, but I'm not obsessed with it. I'd probably just grab a couple of bottles of cheap wine and be sweet. Though, come to think of it, I might be likely to smoke the resin if I'd downed a couple of bottles of wine already.


----------



## Hazey420

Ugh I Hate Resin dont like the taste of it. So no I dont smoke resin, i would rather wait to get weed.


----------



## Bagseed

hm i occasionally scratch out the resin of my vaporstar, but that is hardly comparable, it's rather like sticky hash with a slight toasted flavour. pipe resin on the other hand i have and would never smoke it. i think it's disgusting.


----------



## Tryptamino

no, as i dont smoke pot as much as most people would
dont get me wrong i smoke a lot of it, just not daily, and only at night before bed
so i would never get to the point that i would be desperate enough to do that

with heroin or meth resin, however... i would definitely smoke the resin till its all gone, although i am trying to stop smoking meth, and i haven't smoked heroin in a while


----------



## Synaptic Gap

Once a year I take my pipes and soak them in a plastic bottle with iso and shake it often for a couple of weeks.  I then pour it through a coffe filter into a pyrex dish and let it evaporate.   Next I scrape the plate with a razor to get the tar out.  Finally I compress it and let it dry a few weeks. 

When I am ready to smoke it it I roll it into thin lines put it in the middle of a blunt with really good bud.  It makes the blunt super potent and last forever.  I have gotten so stoned from these blunts that I often feel like I am floating and see many OEVs.  I have a high tolerance to MJ and when I smoke one of these lined blunts is the only time I can still get a psychedelic experience from MJ.

So to answer the question...yes I smoke resin and enjoy it very much.


----------



## phatass

..........


----------



## panic in paradise

yes i still do, and am pissed because i cant find my pipe to be collecting some.


----------



## RollinsToned

^^It's pretty good, use pipe resin though, with a screen so it's not half ashes mixed with it, should be a look like black oil but not as thick. With this kind of resin in a bong, I get a more 'in your face' kinda high although i can't say it lasts more than 30 mins. 

I only smoke resin when I run out of weed which is only about once a month, thank the Lord!


----------



## panic in paradise

SeanBen said:


> No, I haven't ever tried it...Hows it??



right now it would be amazing, medically, for pain and nausea. it is the second on my list of meds i depend on. 

it tastes pretty bad, gets me damn stoned at first, my only complaint would be the taste and how after so many hits it seems to working so much.


----------



## shimazu

I consider it recycling my weed.

Scrape in case of emergency


----------



## panic in paradise

^yes and there always chunks of bud in the stem there with it, plus some kief and shake mixed in separately and that a good little bowl.


----------



## excited

Excited says noooooooooooooooo


----------



## THC2LSD

I smoke resin without hesitation. Usually when I run out or the pipe gets clogged. The quality of resin seems to come from how good the weed is. Dank resins fine. I swear resin is stronger than the weed itself.

It's basically condensed weed smoke, shit you're already smoking.


----------



## menudo84

I smoke resin without hesitation but, only when the herbs are all gone. I only smoke the best buds so my resin is pretty potent. I wonder if anyone has ever tested the potency in resin. like how much % of thc(or whatever gets you high) is in resin, the weed that i smoke has anywhere from 13-26% and the wax or budder i get is in the 60-70% range.


----------



## deal trees

Haha, I find scraping pipes pleasurable and it's all part of the fun of smoking weed, to see how much I can get out of the pipe. It feels like such a great accomplishment once it's all said and done. But this is only when no green is around, of course.


----------



## W&G420

When all the green is smoked and I can't get on again. Resin becomes the option, but this is when I can't get on .. It the emergency stash !


----------



## eye_wide_open

i used to smoke resin no qualms. 
Then I got a medical license to buy medi-weed any time I need it. 
Now I'm never out of weed, so I throw my resin away. 
Now days it's just getting in my way, clogging all my pipes, pissing me off. 
I used to be the resin god of scraping pipes too when I had no weed.

Also, 
After I tasted what the medical "OG" taste like lemon pledge in your mouth the best taste in the world...
I became a pot snob and only lik to smoke that now. 
Because it basically taste like a sour lemon sucker. 
So awesome. 

I tried growing weed a few times myself legally, but can't get it to taste like they do at the dispensary so I stopped growing and just smoke medical OG now. I had the OG strains and everything but couldn't get it to come out like they did. 
I can just go buy clones from the dispensary when needed.

Shyt we got hash and weed brownies and weed cereal and weed icecream on tap now. 
We don't need to smoke resin.
We even had weed pizza once by the beach.
Feel like I'm stuck in a cheech and chong movie.

In fact, starting to get bored of weed now too lol, but it helps with my back pain and morning upset stomach.

highest I ever been on weed was a 20x hash brownie. 
I was totally hallucinating. then I passed the hell out an hour later for 13 hours.
Been smoking weed/resin 16 years.

A trick we used to do with resin would be to put a tiny bit of weed in the bowl first and then some resin on top of it. The resin burns down on the weed helping it last longer and acting as an ash bed screen. We called it a "california bowl" after the "california roll", which is a black nori wrapped around the sushi. you can see the resemblance when you put the black resin on top of the weed...

However, if I ever find anyone put resin on top of some OG I think I'll have to slap them as they ruin the green hit lemony taste. we were usually using weed we would "carpet farm" from the carpet it fall onto. lol. scraping resin and carpet farming weed.... yup! 
thems were the days.
Thanks for the memory.


----------



## coelophysis

eye_wide_open said:


> Thanks for the memory.



Anytime, Sport.


----------



## TinkerSell

I was with this guy the other day who was getting excited about smoking resin.  He practically forced me to smoke it as well.  I usually only would smoke much higher quality goods.  You know the ones with actual leaves.


----------



## tricomb

hah, F- Resin


----------



## kaleb

Whenever the town is dry Ill res hit my bowl/bong etc, but usually Ill just scrape all the resin I can and make a giant resin ball for a rainy day.


----------



## Charmz

If I'm dry I'll scrape a few pieces and get some resin, although I'd much rather have some fresh bud.


----------



## Oxy-Worm

I used to smoke resin quite often in highschool when i had no buds or money for em. but my question is has anyone smoked it off of tin foil? I'm used to smoking heroin off of foil so it sounds okay to me but i was just wondering if others have tried it. the only reason i ask is because i recently left my pipe outside in hot-as-hell arizona for about a week and i scraped it and it wasnt moist at all- just flaky so I'm debating on trying it on foil so it doesnt fall through the hole or start melting together and clogging the hole of the pipe. I will re-post if i do take the foil route for any others crazy enough to consider trying.


----------



## Hazey420

Tin foil really? It not a pill its weed go and buy a pipe, I have seen tinfoil used with oxys or percs. And I live here in Az if you left it out in the sun would of melted, it to hell that is how hot it is out here. Its like summer 365 days of the year. And I would like to add I still HATE RESIN , its probably what there is all to smoke in HeLL, LOL.


----------



## BlueDelight

I collect the resin in a little baggie just in case I run out of weed, but if some of it's available, I won't smoke resin.


----------



## chapora_chemist

if youre fiending bad enough i guess... ive done it years ago, but it is disgusting


----------



## SavedMe

I've tried it before but never done it to my own pipe..doesn't do anything for me at all. 

I do however mull up with an electric coffee grinder and enjoy having a few powder cones from the lid scrapings  makes ya cough if it's not mixed with tobacco tho


----------



## Fieldy

^ Gold dust i call it, just pack it on onto your resin and have a gravity bong, it works a treat!


----------



## Mysterie

i like smoking resin by cleaning cone piece of my bong,
its become a double edged sword though because i always see little metal shavings in the resin ball which I cant get out
need some glass i guess


----------



## OZA

To be completely honest if it comes down to it I will. I've probably smoked resin 3 or 4 times, each was a pretty shitty day when I either had no money or didn't want to go out to buy weed. It's pretty gross and I advise against it unless you're in a dire situation, but shit it works if you're in need.


----------



## InvisibleEye

Did it once, but it had no effect at all, it just tasted nasty and made me crave weed even more!


----------



## homiepidgeon

I really like resin, it's potent and in my experience it's always smooth, never burns my throat. The taste isn't very pleasant though.


----------



## tentram

Fieldy said:


> ^ Gold dust i call it, just pack it on onto your resin and have a gravity bong, it works a treat!



fuck wasting it on resin, tip a cone full of bud with it.

no i don't smoke resin...anymore.  i would rather go without the dirty high and headache.


----------



## Tony The Tiger

I assume resin = hash? Of course I smoke hash, it's lovely.


----------



## ChemicalConscience

all the time....


----------



## Dandiwer

Resin and Hash to me are very different things.. Hash is much better quality. Resin is ok if you have nothing else around.


----------



## panic in paradise

i bought a pipe to gather resin the other day, roaches arent enough!

and a pink-crack-rock-ish-type-pipe, to smoke oil with; just saying, i do get the good too.


----------



## 303Thizz

Isn't resin part of the whole process? Smoke out of your glass until its both clogged and you're sitting around waiting for funds/the connect to arrive. New sack, almost like having a new pipe to smoke it out of, and you're high the whole time!


----------



## onetwo

I only smoke resin if I've been dry awhile and I'm really fiending. I also scrape my pipes and just keep the resin in a bag for later.


----------



## onetwo

Tony The Tiger said:


> I assume resin = hash? Of course I smoke hash, it's lovely.



Okay, there is a HUGE difference between resin and hash.


----------



## Treefa

Yep...matter of fact i scraped up my last little .2 of bud im going to smoke and continue to hit the pipe untill it ceases to smoke..


----------



## TryForMe

It is a money thing to me.  I have the money, so on principle, I do not smoke resin.


----------



## Thanatos

Yep, all of the resin is either medical, kief, or hash oil. It works when you just want a tiny puff. Or when you're poor like myself.


----------



## drgreenthumb00

I very rarely smoke it. Only when I havent smoked forever and can't get any. Shits nasty


----------



## Jimmy25

Resin gets me really high for some reason, but I don't really smoke it. I think it's really bad for your lungs, but when I did smoke it I had a big ball the size of a softball.


----------



## bapae

Only if there is no other weed to smoke.


----------



## FreedomWriter

Ohh yeah. Even if we only smoked a small amount we still try and get some when we're dry


----------



## Black Rabbit of Inle

I only ever clean out the resin when I'm completely dry and it's only to ease the cravings.


----------



## Trick509

When I am DEAD out of weed then ill scrape up a bowl


----------



## D's

dont mind if i do,lol


----------



## Riffraff360

That's fuckin pooky and desperate


----------



## Diode

Yes, if I have no weed I absolutely will. I've smoked rez in dryspells ever since I was a kid, and so has everyone around here. 
It's never given me a headache, and it actually has pretty powerful effects in my experience. I feel like it's much more stoning and less cerebral. We used to do it with hotknives which was great, but that's too unclean for me now.

If I have to resort to smoking resin now, I'll wipe some out from my slide and smoke it trough the bong on some ash. Rarely is there need to smoke resin now, and I'd rather re-vape vaped weed.


----------



## bennyZA

It is shockingly powerful.  It's very, very rare that I smoke res, it's only when I haven't had weed or money or something like that.  Even then, I will only smoke it if there is real resin that has built up, not just flakes off the side of the bowl.


----------



## ygrn

Nope, I used to before but it's pretty gross and I get a headache on the comedown


----------



## TheGreenKing

What has resin done to you? xD


----------



## Cuzie

I'll smoke it occasionally if there's nothing around and I'm feeling like I need to get blazed.  This usually happens after long periods of sobriety.  Like months.

Ain't no shame in my gama haha


----------



## Oxy_Ghost

Hell yeah I smoke resin lol. If it's mid grade than ill wait til I smoke about a quarter through my pipe or I'll wait til I'm broke and can't find any bud anywhere. Then I'll scrape it. I smoke midz and Dro through the same pipe because I don't have two separate pipes. The only one I have is one I made. I took a spark plug socket and another socket that was just barley too big to fit inside the open end (side you put on the bolt/sparkplug). I hammered it in at a slight angle and then made a small tin foil bowl to put in the ratchet end of the spark plug socket and taped it all up so it's air tight.

Anyways, I usually don't mix my bud. I either have Dro or midz. I always scrape my pipe for resin before I switch from midz to Dro or Dro to midz. Dro resin tastes a lot better but as long as it gets me high than I don't care if it's either one


----------



## phillyg17

I'll smoke resin if I have it and I don't have any marijuana.


----------



## MrSpeedyG

Fuck no, why would you want to smoke pure carbon that will give you a shitty buzz? Get some real buds, if you have to wait, think of it as a little T break.


----------



## Toz

I'll smoke it if I am out of other options and bored, otherwise no.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Have before when I was dry and needed to get high, glad to say those days are behind me.


----------



## thadocta13

I fuckin smoke resin all the time. as soon as i run out of bud i scrape my piece. But i get super bomb buds from the dispensary so the resin isnt that bad. IT gets me pretty fuckin high. I smoke alot of full melt bubble hash through it too so that is why its strong. Plus i kind of enjoy the ritual of scraping. Calms my nerves


----------



## Sumph

I smoke the resin chillin in the bowl of my pipe sometimes, it's alright tbh.


----------



## Mr. Mayor

I do but only as a last resort. Really short high and tends to make me super sleepay...


----------



## Jibult

lolololol 

Just say no to pipe resin.


----------



## Tryptamino

Sometimes I do, but I very rarely don't have _any_ access to weed.


----------



## dopemegently

We don't always have a great choice of quality weed about, but in the UK, the one drug you can always count on there being plenty of, is soapbar hash. I only smoke this if I can't afford weed, as it's about a third of the price. Funny thing with soapbar is I've never noticed even a slight difference in effects between batches; it's all terrible, giving a grotty, slightly trippy high, sometimes accompanied by headaches.


----------



## Dr. Deception

yeah sometimes when i'm with my buddy, if we can't pin down any of our dealers, hes like well we have resin.... anyway i don't like too but it does get me stoned sometimes.


----------



## Beavesmx44

Some of these responses are hilarious. What is wrong with cleaning a glass pipe out and smoking the resin? Bunch of snobs in here lmao. Shit weed makes shit resin. good weed.........well you get it.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Only vapor resin. 

 I've never used my pipe enough to ever build up anything worth scraping,   when I do smoke it's almost always through a bong.


----------



## 《Plasticity》

Anybody else feel the word "you" in the title should be bolded instead of "do"? Lol for some reason it really bothers me, anyways I'll smoke resin if there's no other weed around. Yeah it tastes like shit and it's a dirtier high but at least I won't be sober! Haha that sounds pretty bad in writing but it's true, being sober sucks unless I'm having sex and even then sex is better on drugs.


----------



## Cuzie

CaptainKratom said:


> Anybody else feel the word "you" in the title should be bolded instead of "do"?



Yes lmao!  It crosses my mind everytime I see the title.

It emphasizes the shame that should be felt from such a heinous act.


----------



## 《Plasticity》

Cuzie said:


> Yes lmao!  It crosses my mind everytime I see the title.
> 
> It emphasizes the shame that should be felt from such a heinous act.


Win. This post had me fuckin dying lol. IDK why but it bothers me every time I come to CD.


----------



## Cuhpcakes

"a sticky flammable organic substance, insoluble in water, exuded by some trees and other plants (notably fir and pine).
"clear resin had oozed to the surface, trickled down, and set."

Weed resin is the finale product of the smoked ingredient, it's a sticky clump full of potent THC and carbogens; even tar. But, weed tar isn't nearly as toxic as other plant's like tobacco.

Yes, I've purposely smoked resin scraped from bowls or saved from Roaches(small joint or blunt that has already been ignited).

We all have smoked resin whether we wish to or not since it sticks onto your cannabis. Especially when inhaling joints or blunts.


----------



## bit_pattern

Beavesmx44 said:


> Some of these responses are hilarious. What is wrong with cleaning a glass pipe out and smoking the resin? Bunch of snobs in here lmao. Shit weed makes shit resin. good weed.........well you get it.



"At $x a gram the shit oughta get you stoned twice" - used to be my motto


----------



## blueapple

I've never smoked resin and don't plan on it... very gross.


----------



## Jibult

Cuhpcakes said:


> Weed resin is the finale product of the smoked ingredient, it's a sticky clump full of potent THC and carbogens; even tar. But, weed tar isn't nearly as toxic as other plant's like tobacco.





I'd love to see some kind of chemical analysis confirming this. I don't have anything to refute it, which is why I'm not... I just don't believe it, specifically the part about pipe resin being "full of THC."

No worries if there isn't any legit info on it, I just like it when opinions are presented as such instead of fact.



[EDIT: Oh shit....:



			
				Jose A. Marques-Magallanes said:
			
		

> Marijuana cigarettes generated more tar than filtered tobacco cigarettes (47.0 + 15.5 mg dry weight vs. 29.3 +
> 3.3 mg dry weight, P < 0.01) and contained more benzo[a]anthracene (56 vs. 46 ng) and benzo[a]pyrene (22 vs. 15 ng) as determined by gas chromatography-mass spectroscopy. *HPLC analysis of the marijuana tar demonstrated an average delta-9-THC content of 19.7% - 5-fold higher than that present in the unsmoked plant material.*



However:



> ** This program book was prepared by a federal government official as part of the official duties.




http://archives.drugabuse.gov/pdf/MeetSum/FASEB99/FASEB.pdf

]


----------



## stayhealthy970

When I was younger I would alcohol wash my pipe for rezin  Cuz I was to lazy to scrap it !

Now the only rezin I smoke is reclaim out of my oil rig!!!


----------



## PaperCha$er$

It still gets you high, but I rarely smoke the res. I sell medical marijuana on the streets, and half the times I reup so I'd usually pass on resin. I'm always stocked so yah.


----------



## Caliscum95

Get a fat ol ball of res and you straight mane


----------



## penpal

dank resign is better than mid grade nug period. I think who ever thinks they're too good to smoke res is a little stuck up IMO


----------



## Tralen

If I'm really desperate


----------



## sub21lime

I'll smoke resin when I'm out of weed.


----------



## 4meSM

I pretty much always have weed and I also have a jar with already vaped weed that I could use in case I ran out. So no, I don't smoke resin now, only when I started smoking.


----------



## CosmicG

Save that resin for a rainy day


----------



## Firth

I remember trying to extract a load of resin from my dirty bong using IPA when I didn't have any weed or kief left. Didn't work!


----------



## tryptamine-tripper

When I was younger, less financially secure, & more of a fiend I'd smoke resin without a second thought. Now, the only time I'd smoke resin is if I was out of weed, it was late at night, and I couldn't sleep (even then if there was any booze around I'd just have a few drinks instead). Resin always felt kinda dirty and like it was missing something anyways, it just doesn't quite do the job.


----------



## Nighthowl

If I have a broken bowl, I take full advantage and scrape the hell out of it. Also if I'm out, or the bowl needs cleaned, I'll scrape it. Not as good as the real thing, but better than nothing in a pinch.


----------



## 421

No. Tastes horrible, the effects only last half an hour and aren't great, then you're left with a headache.


----------



## ThaDudeAbides

I keep my pipes too clean to build up resin.

When I was a kid and me and friends were low on funds yes we smoked resin.


----------



## Brain_Damage11

Yes I like to smoke resin, and sometimes even if I have a reasonable supply of cannabis, for one because I enjoy it and sometimes it gets me more stoned for longer also sometimes I smoke it instead of bud to change it up so next time I smoke weed it gets me higher. I have even smoked bubbler resin, not so bad once it dries out if one decides to take the time to scrape it out and let it dry. But mainly it gets me stoned so why not smoke it, I also am really glad for it when I am out of weed.


----------



## VitamaN

Used to smoke it all the time.  You can just hit the bottom of the glass piece with a lighter or hold it over a tea light candle and cook the bottom of your pipe til you get a good blast.  Back when we smoked out of metal it required a lot of scraping and all that..."resin balls"... but everyone uses glass anymore.


----------



## Nighthowl

^ yep, glass is king. Had a metal piece myself back in the day, I would disassemble it and put it in a medicine bottle along with broken up herb at the bottom. Made for a handy little stash.


----------



## CaveBear

sure do, about to actually. im lucky besides my pipes, i have two friends that smoke weed, but not resin, so i get their resin when they clean. i have 1/2 a Copenhagen can full of the stuff...lol.


----------



## samnslumberland

I have been smoking cannabis for about five years now and not once have I scraped resin and smoked it until this past week when I was out of bud and money. I was blown away at how high I got. I mean, it got me really, really high. It's not something that I plan on continuing though.


----------



## Mafioso

12% of you will stiil hit the res even if you have buds around?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!


savages


----------



## vyvanazepam

Scrape a fat ball 
Unveil your kief that's been saved 
Knead the delicious black ball in the magical crystal dust until it becomes a beautiful dank gold patty 
Then load .2-.4 in bowl 
Make the heaven resin into a patty the size of the bowl and make holes in it for air and place it in
Load as much as you want on the heaven resin, as long as it covers it completely so its cherries
Done correctly, you should only have to light it once
Peace


----------



## alpha_centauri

No I don't smoke pipe resin/residue.  It's nasty, and I just throw it away.  I have had friends who would smoke it and they claimed it got them high.  Or decades ago they made metal pipes that had a middle chamber you could open up and put a small piece of low quality hash or cannabis into and it would get coated in pipe resin and people would smoke it after it had been coated for awhile.


----------



## CosmicG

You know I myself have not in ages but thats because I have such a steady supply of chronic. Hilariously enough i still scrape my peices and save the resin in an old medicine bottle. Hey man you never know right?


----------



## DrGreenthumb

I'm collecting it from my vaporizer, but it's more like very oily jelly hash than resin, it's really good stuff. I'd never smoke pipe resin from a smoking pipe, only from my hash/oil vaporizing pipe or my vaporizers.

You're just getting nasty combustion products twice if you're smoking resin from a smoking pipe, that's horrible, don't do that.


----------



## chd33

Hell yea! Resin gets me pretty stoned if I do say so myself, a great alternative if you have no flower.


----------



## stonedogg

I have on occasion traded bud for a nice ball of resin. When I went to uni last year I flipped with my roomie after he cleaned mine and his bong and threw all the resin in the bin. He was like 'it doesn't do anything its just rubbish' following week i scrape my bucket and give him a try and hes never thrown it away since. 

Resin is one of the main reasons i love my bucket so much, other than better efficency (cant afford a vape, i know its the best) collects lovely resin that you don't get with joints and blunts. Its like recycling :D


----------



## bunukas

yea, it gives a cool high for a while and gets the job done :D


----------



## Work research

I used to do a alcohol extraction and run it through a filter to make it really clean


----------



## DrGreenthumb

stonedogg said:


> I have on occasion traded bud for a nice ball of resin. When I went to uni last year I flipped with my roomie after he cleaned mine and his bong and threw all the resin in the bin. He was like 'it doesn't do anything its just rubbish' following week i scrape my bucket and give him a try and hes never thrown it away since.
> 
> Resin is one of the main reasons i love my bucket so much, other than better efficency (cant afford a vape, i know its the best) collects lovely resin that you don't get with joints and blunts. Its like recycling :D



If you smoke weed then you can afford a vape & it'll save you money after a few weeks, as well as your health.


----------



## Bi-Guy

Only will if I'm out of weed, other than that hell no. It might be called resin but that isn't what it is, it's actually just tar. Resin is what you get off maijuana to make hash.


----------



## AustinAllenRaney

personally i don't like resin, but if im out of weed, its time to scrape my pipes.


----------



## JoeyJawswing

I like to roll my resin balls around in crystal so it hardens up, loses its stickiness and gets you even more high. I like the taste and effects of resin


----------



## umfree14

^ you like the taste of resin. Your a savage.


----------



## SAMCRO

Resigned from smoking "resign" when I turned 16.  I highly recommend this to others.


----------



## Birc0014

Smear it in resin and then roll that turd in crystals and smoke that bitch and lie down


----------



## figaro44

lookinseedyjim said:


> if smoking resin is wrong i don't want to be right



lmao


----------



## figaro44

Its not what you want to have to do but when the chips are down Im not gonna walkl around sober all day and not smoke it. I think your a little off if youd rather go sober. I feel like its a strong at at very first fades in strength  quickly and the buzz is gone fast.I don'ty get a headache i hate the smell but honestly like that taste a little


----------



## Birc0014

You should try a coffe grinder for your buds and get the crystals together every once in a while for a little anniversary celebration. Roll your dube in them and smoke it in the dark for a little you time.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

only for medical value, not to get a buzz, and only when im out of my tripple A green, 
i actually find resin can give me a stronger, albiet shorter buzz then weed,  i mostly give away my resin,


----------

